# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Support my cutting goal Please.

## First6

I seriously need to change things up. I have stalled out with what I am doing and eating and need to figure out a way to make progress again. My biggest goal is to lower my BF. I have a personal goal of 12% that I will not stop until I hit. I got down to 13% a few months ago and couldn’t wait any longer to cycle so I ran my first cycle. Good results but gained a lot of fat again. Since the cycle is over I am losing muscle and keeping the fat. I’m getting really depressed over it. My genetics are def predispositoned to store fat. I have been fat all my adult life at around 35% or so. Got to about 20% 2 or so years ago and have been going up and down between about 16 and 20% ever since. 

I really need some advise on diet (and workout) to help me meet my goals. I am setting a goal of 12%BF by spring. I need as much support as I can get from you guys and please help keep me accountable. I do not want to let myself (or you guys) down again.

Stats:
37yrs
5'8"
167lbs
BF Best guess 18-20%
TDEE – Please tell me how to figure it out.
Cycle experience: 1 really stupid cycle at age 22. My test got shut down and I am now TRT. One good cycle that ended 1 month ago. Good muscle building results but gained to much fat. Losing the muscle fast though.

I shot a few quick pics so you can see how much fat I gained.  :Frown: 

The Current Cutting Diet: Just started this diet again about 2.5 weeks ago. Ready to change. Need to change.
Totals:
2149 cals/269 pro/189 carb/42 fat
I will have to figure out the percentages and post them up. Can’t do it right now.
(all totals are calories/protein/carbs/fats)

4:00am out of bed
Meal 1:
Shake-2 scoops whey and water /.5 cup oats plain with water/2000mg fish oil/beneficial fiber in shake
442/57/39/8

Workout from 4:30 to 5:30
Some days this is all cardio, some days it is all resistance. See workout routine.

5.45
Meal 2: PWO
Shake-2 scoops whey and water/.5 cup oats plain with water/2000mg fish oil/beneficial fiber in shake
442/57/39/8

6:30
1 Hour drive to the office

8:00am at work
Meal 3: 4 oz Tuna /.5 cup oats plain with water
250/27/27/5

12:00pm at work
Meal 4: 6oz Grilled chicken breast /.5 cup brown rice (1 cup cooked) with a little soy sauce
315/37.5/34.0/5.3

3:00pm at work
Meal 5: 4 oz tuna /.5 cup brown rice (1 cup cooked) with a little soy sauce
250/25/34/3.5

5:00pm 1 Hour drive home

6:00pm at home
Meal 6: 6oz Grilled chicken breast & 2 cups green vegetables 
225/36.5/8/3.8

10:00pm before hitting the sack
Meal 7: ON Casein shake - 1 scoop w/ water / 1tbsp natty pb 
224.5/29/8/8.5 




Workout Routine: IMPORTANT – Due to a long and boring story I can not afford to go to the gym anymore. I have been gone from the gym for 8 months. I work out at home with limited supplies. I have sets of dumbells up to 35lbs, ez bar, pull up bar, treadmill, and the floor. That’s about it for now. I am looking for a bench and heavier dumbells on craigslist and ebay etc.. I am not going to get back to the gym anytime soon. I do what I can. I actually do get a decent workout. I make every body part very sore!

This is the routine I have been doing for 8 months since leaving the gym. I workout every day and almost never miss it!:

Monday: Chest & Back -Broken into 2 sets of each and total of 1 hour
120 Push ups 
20 Wide overhand pullups
40 Military Push ups
50 Chin ups
80 Wide push ups
30 close grip overhand pullups
50 Decline push ups
40 Close hands pushups (thumbs touch each other on floor)
24 lawn mowers
30 Seated back flys

Tuesday: Cardio Day – One hour on treadmill or with a DVD of Plyometrics, or Kenpo cardio, etc.

Wednesday: Bi’s, Tri’s, Shoulders – Broken into 2 sets of each and total of 1 hour
Shoulder Press
Front and side curls
Kickbacks
Swimmers Press
Conc Curls
Dips with a chair
Upright rows
Static arm curls
Overhead tri extensions
Lying tri extensions
2 angle shoulder flys
Preacher curls
Front and side straight arm shoulder flys
Wieghted circles out to the sides
Front and back tri extensions
Fly/Row Presses
Cross body blows lying on floor

Thursday: Cardio Day – One hour on treadmill or with a DVD of Plyometrics, or Kenpo cardio, etc.

Friday: Legs and Back:
40 chin ups
20 Wide grip pull ups
30 Close grip overhand pullups
30 Switch grip pullups
While holding dumbells:
2 leg Squats
Single leg squats
Front, back, and side lunges
A handfull of other leg stuff that I have no names for.

Saturday: Cardio Day – One hour on treadmill or with a DVD of Plyometrics, or Kenpo cardio, etc.

Sunday: Cardio Day – One hour on treadmill or with a DVD of Plyometrics, or Kenpo cardio, etc.


Thanks to all of you who I know will lend me your support. I CAN do this. I can and will hit 12%!

----------


## scotty51312

The diet looks like you've done some research. Whats your Maintenance calories at?

----------


## First6

> The diet looks like you've done some research. Whats your Maintenance calories at?


Thanks. But I can't take all the credit. I had a LOT of help. (thanks mg1228)
2400. But it is not based on much. I need help in the area of knowing what it should be. Also my tdee.
Thanks for your support scotty!

----------


## scotty51312

Google the formula for BMR then TDEE or you can find it in threads right here in the diet section with the search button. MG pointed you in the right direction. I'm betting your TDEE is a litte bit above that but you're going to be in calorie deficit which is ok but you gotta try to keep it close to maintenance level to avoid muscle loss

----------


## Twist

> I seriously need to change things up. I have stalled out with what I am doing and eating and need to figure out a way to make progress again. My biggest goal is to lower my BF. I have a personal goal of 12% that I will not stop until I hit*good, now I have a number*. I got down to 13% a few months ago and couldnt wait any longer to cycle so I ran my first cycle. Good results but gained a lot of fat again*doesn't sound like good results to me*. Since the cycle is over I am losing muscle and keeping the fat*this is most likely due to the cycle itself*. Im getting really depressed over it. My genetics are def predispositoned to store fat*everyones are, see "my body is a broke thermostat" I will right it after this*. I have been fat all my adult life at around 35% or so. Got to about 20% 2 or so years ago and have been going up and down between about 16 and 20% ever since. 
> 
> I really need some advise on diet (and workout) to help me meet my goals. I am setting a goal of 12%BF by spring. I need as much support as I can get from you guys and please help keep me accountable. I do not want to let myself (or you guys) down again.
> 
> Stats:
> 37yrs
> *I need height*
> 167lbs
> BF Best guess 18-20%
> ...


1. I need your height to move on

Ok bro this is what you need to do. You need to pick a muscle and work it with an exercise that will use compound movements. As your weights are limited You are pretty much stuck with a workout that is higher reps. We can do it kinda like Gbrices, but I don't think you are a good candidate for it. But basically this is something like what you should do:
monday: Chest and Biceps
db flat bench (find a bench, use your bed, use 4 chairs idk, just do it. You can find a way) 35 lbs as many reps as you can do for 5 sets
Dips, put weight on your lap and feet up on another chair so your legs are extended and nothing is touching the floor, 8-12 reps, 4 sets
flat bar curls or preacher curls (if you only have a curl bar then use your weights and just don't rotate your grip. 4 sets of 7-10 reps
standing arm curls 3 sets of 10 reps (10 means you cant do 12 btw)

tuesday cardio

wednesday back and triceps
bent over rows 6 sets of 8-12 (standing)
You need to deadlift, but since you don't have the equipment, do good mornings with great form, light weight, 20 reps 3 sets
chin ups, as many sets as it takes you to do 20
overhead db tricep extension, 4 sets of 8-12
Kickbacks, 3 sets of 16 reps

thursday cardio

friday legs and shoulders
military press, standing, 4 sets of heavy. If your weight doesn't let you go heavy, then do arnold presses standing.
lateral raise, 3 sets of 8-12
You should get a weight vest so You can use that and hold dbs to squat, but for the time being...
stiff legged deadlift 4 sets of 12, if that is too easy, do 3 sets of 25.
Squat, put a 35lb weight on each shoulder and do 4 sets of max reps, if you can do 25 then forget it.
Lunge, hold the 35lbs and lunge deep for 4 sets of 16 steps with each foot.
If you have stairs then carry your 35s up and down the stairs. In fact if you have stairs start with the heaviest weight and bring it to the top of the stairs and then leave it up there, run down and get the next heaviest weight and repeat until all your weight is at the top of the stairs. Then bring it all back down the same way.

saturday sunday cardio
every other week take one day off at least.

I am gonna be honest with you, your workout is gonna suck without a trainer there to make it work right. However, I think you should just work on losing bf and then try and build up your muscle. Other members will have a better way of doing a workout routine but that is just a temporary one until someone comes up with better. It really sounds to me that your workout routine and cardio routine is lacking a lot of structure. I recommend getting a heart rate monitor so I can give you accurate advice on training zones. they are only like $25-60, and usually come with a lifetime warranty.


What is your trt regimen? Is your doc and endocrinologist? How long have you been on trt? I want doses days times etc. Bloodwork? cypionate ? I want to know this and your whole aas and trt story.

----------


## First6

> Google the formula for BMR then TDEE or you can find it in threads right here in the diet section with the search button. MG pointed you in the right direction. I'm betting your TDEE is a litte bit above that but you're going to be in calorie deficit which is ok but you gotta try to keep it close to maintenance level to avoid muscle loss


Thanks scotty

----------


## gbrice75

Sounds like Twist has you covered bro, and I don't want to step on any toes. If you have any specific questions that you think I can help with, feel free to address them here or pm me.

----------


## First6

Okay. Mental note: Never accuse Twist of not being thorough! 
Wow Bro. Unbelievable. I can't express how much I appreciate the time you spent on me here. I won't let you down.

On the diet: I will recheck the food and macros and get back to you. I may have to do that tonight unless I can find all the food online today.

On the workout. Yeah I didn't make it clear enough. The thread is not letting me quote the whole section with your questions so I will do the best i can like this.
Q: I am taking it you do 2 sets of each exercise? - Yes but the totals I listed are not each set.They are combined (2 ses) totals. So when I said 20 pullups. Yes I do 20 pullups BUT it is 2 sets of 10.
Q: isnt this the same as an overhand pull up? - No. When I said pull up I meant overhand or palms away. When I said chin up I meant underhand or palms facing. Sorry.
Q: lawnmowers? similar to bent over rows. pull the dumbell up and back like your starting a lawnmower.
Q: what is a side curl? Same as a reg standing curl only instead of curling in front of your body you rotate your arms 90deg so you are holding them straight out from your sides. Curl up staying on that plane.
Q:Swimmers Press? - Dumbells. Standign curl position. Curl up. rotate wrists to palm down and pull up to chin. rotate elbows down and press straight up over your head. Back down in opposite motion. (these are killer with the right wieght)
Q:Conc curls? - Concentration curls.
Q: Friday back again? Yes. It was a weak area and I started working it twice a week. I have become a pull up and chin up machine! lol
Q: 40 chinups no way? - No I was unclear. It is 40 yes but it is 2 sets of 20
Q:Wide grip pullups what is the difference? - With the overhand pullups I do 3 variations. Close grip where the thumbs touch each other on the bar. Standard grip with the hands at shoulder width and wide grip with the hands considerably wider than shoulder width apart.

Hopefully I didn't miss anything there.

Okay now for your comments.
[QUOTE=Twist;5366282]1. I need your height to move on
*5'8"*

Ok bro this is what you need to do. You need to pick a muscle and work it with an exercise that will use compound movements. As your weights are limited You are pretty much stuck with a workout that is higher reps. We can do it kinda like Gbrices, but I don't think you are a good candidate for it. *I will follow what every you tell me to. but if you tell me what is ideal I will do my best to get what I need to do it. Short of going to the gym as I can not afford the monthly right now. (I had to have my Grandmother move in with us and she is really bad off. The bills are falling on my shoulders right now and it is taking more money than I have.)* But basically this is something like what you should do:
monday: Chest and Biceps *I will have a bench and heavier dumbells soon. Meanwhile I will find a way.*
db flat bench (find a bench, use your bed, use 4 chairs idk, just do it. You can find a way) 35 lbs as many reps as you can do for 5 sets *Go to failure on each set?*
Dips, put weight on your lap and feet up on another chair so your legs are extended and nothing is touching the floor, 8-12 reps, 4 sets *Nice!*
flat bar curls or preacher curls (if you only have a curl bar then use your weights and just don't rotate your grip. 4 sets of 7-10 reps *I have a way of doing preacher curls with the ez bar. Is this okay? I do not have a straight bar. NOTE: This is an area that concerns me a little. I did straight bar curls one time and had severe wrist and arm pain that lasted months. Please advise.*
standing arm curls 3 sets of 10 reps (10 means you cant do 12 btw) *I get it*

tuesday cardio

wednesday back and triceps
bent over rows 6 sets of 8-12 (standing)
You need to deadlift, but since you don't have the equipment, do good mornings with great form, light weight, 20 reps 3 sets *Not sure what good mornings are. I will look it up.*
chin ups, as many sets as it takes you to do 20 *This will be 1 set. should I stop there?*
overhead db tricep extension, 4 sets of 8-12
Kickbacks, 3 sets of 16 reps

thursday cardio

friday legs and shoulders
military press, standing, 4 sets of heavy. If your weight doesn't let you go heavy, then do arnold presses standing.
lateral raise, 3 sets of 8-12
You should get a weight vest so You can use that and hold dbs to squat, but for the time being... *I will look for one*
stiff legged deadlift 4 sets of 12, if that is too easy, do 3 sets of 25.
Squat, put a 35lb weight on each shoulder and do 4 sets of max reps, if you can do 25 then forget it. *With 70lbs on my shoulders i bet i can't do 4 sets of 2 reps. seriously. I'll work on it and I will be doing them in no time.*
Lunge, hold the 35lbs and lunge deep for 4 sets of 16 steps with each foot. *Doubt i can do even 2 of these with the 35's. Legs are a very week area for me. BUT you said do it so i will.*
If you have stairs then carry your 35s up and down the stairs. In fact if you have stairs start with the heaviest weight and bring it to the top of the stairs and then leave it up there, run down and get the next heaviest weight and repeat until all your weight is at the top of the stairs. Then bring it all back down the same way. *Can I change my mind and we just act like I never asked for help?  Okay. This is gonna hurt.*

saturday sunday cardio
every other week take one day off at least. 

I am gonna be honest with you, your workout is gonna suck without a trainer there to make it work right. *Sounds to me like I just found a trainer.* However, I think you should just work on losing bf and then try and build up your muscle. Other members will have a better way of doing a workout routine but that is just a temporary one until someone comes up with better. It really sounds to me that your workout routine and cardio routine is lacking a lot of structure. I recommend getting a heart rate monitor so I can give you accurate advice on training zones. they are only like $25-60, and usually come with a lifetime warranty. *I have one and use it regularly. Actually wearing it right now for my walk at lunch time. Speaking of which. There are 2 things I forgot about in my workout routine. 1. I do abs every weekday. 2. When I can I leave the office and hit the walking trail at lunch. It will probably only be 2 times week (depends on my schedule). It is 3.5 miles. Takes me 48-50 minutes and my heart rate average is 95. It is mostly flat but has 3 sections of hills. 2 sections are mild and one is a tough hill. I just started doing this. this is my second week.* This is okay?


What is your trt regimen? *200mg EOW of Cyp. I pin on Friday nights anywhere between getting home from the office to going to bed.* Is your doc and endocrinologist? *No just a family doc.* How long have you been on trt? *5 yrs but rarely did it regularly for the first 3 years. The last 2 years i pin regularly eow just like i am supposed to.* I want doses days times etc. Bloodwork? *Used to be every 6 months. now once a year. The doc never discusses it with me. I doubt he even looks at it. He acts like he doesn't care.* cypionate ? *Yup* I want to know this and your whole aas and trt story.*Not much of a story to tell. At around 25 I met a guy who ran cycles and looked good. So he talked me into trying a cycle. I had been in the gym for a few years and he said "everything would be fine". He got me a "first cycle" according to him. It was 6 weeks of test E 250mg per wk and nothing else. (thus my username so I never forget the mistake) I did nto know how to work or eat. So I gained only fat. a LOT of fat because all he told me was eat as much as you can all the time. Sometime after that It is fuzzy when it started but I started getting intense headaches. When I say intense I mean that one that I had lasted for about 9 months. Day and night. Yeah you read that right. The docs tried everything. I had all the tests and scans and experimental pills that you can think of. Finally I met a guy in the line at the grocery store and it was a long line a conversation started. I mentioned the lousy day I had and the headache i had all day and he told me about the headaches he used to get. Sounded just like mine so I asked how he fixed it and he told me his Doc told him he had low test. He went trt and no more headaches. I demanded to be tested and my results came back at 128. I went trt and the headaches stopped. I used to only pin when the pain started but now I do it eow just like I am supposed to. I rarely get a headache anymore and if I do it is a normal one. Recently I ran my first blast cycle. 12 weeks of 500mg Cyp wk split into 2 pins /wk and .25 of L-Dex eod. I noticed a lot of strengh increase but started gaining fat to. Now, 1 month after the end of it I am losing the strengh fast and keeping the fat. Exactly what I feared most.[/*QUOTE]

----------


## First6

> Sounds like Twist has you covered bro, and I don't want to step on any toes. If you have any specific questions that you think I can help with, feel free to address them here or pm me.


Yeah Twist is awesome. Sooo thankful

Oh I will. For now I just want to know that I have your support! I'll need it!

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah Twist is awesome. Sooo thankful
> 
> Oh I will. For now I just want to know that I have your support! I'll need it!


You got it brotha, 110%!

----------


## First6

Twist - As you requested I double checked the foods and numbers.
I did make a couple mistakes. After a double check here it is:

The Current Cutting Diet: Just started this diet again about 2.5 weeks ago. Ready to change. Need to change.
Totals:
2175 cals/269 pro/185 carb/42 fat
P-49% C-34% F-17%
(all totals are calories/protein/carbs/fats)

4:00am out of bed
Meal 1:
Shake-2 scoops whey and water /.5 cup oats plain with water/2000mg fish oil/beneficial fiber in shake
465/57/37/9

Workout from 4:30 to 5:30
Some days this is all cardio, some days it is all resistance. See workout routine.

5.45
Meal 2: PWO
Shake-2 scoops whey and water/.5 cup oats plain with water/2000mg fish oil/beneficial fiber in shake
465/57/37/9

6:30
1 Hour drive to the office

8:00am at work
Meal 3: 4 oz Tuna /.5 cup oats plain with water
250/27/27/5

12:00pm at work
Meal 4: 6oz Grilled chicken breast /.5 cup brown rice (1 cup cooked) with a little soy sauce
315/37.5/34.0/5.3

3:00pm at work
Meal 5: 4 oz tuna /.5 cup brown rice (1 cup cooked) with a little soy sauce
250/25/34/3.5

5:00pm 1 Hour drive home

6:00pm at home
Meal 6: 6oz Grilled chicken breast & 2 cups green vegetables 
225/36.5/8/3.8

10:00pm before hitting the sack
Meal 7: ON Casein shake - 1 scoop w/ water / 1tbsp natty pb 
204.5/29/8/6.5 

So that is what I am doing now. I would like to change it up though.

----------


## Twist

GB: not stepping on any toes jump in please. I got nothing with this workout at home thing. sos sos

First6:
37yrs
5'8"
167lbs
BF Best guess 18-20%

So at a 10%bf you are gonna be 150lbs. This sounds about right. If I am going off of this, I would say you should eat about 1,900 calories for a cut. So on your non workout days (rest days) eat 1,800 cals and on your workout days eat 2k.

Ok let me explain something to you. the workout I posted will get you by. But you need to lift heavy ass weight in a way that recruits multiple muscles. I mean squat, deadlift, lunge, military press, bench, flip tires, throw things, climb over shit IDK. 

Heart rate: 220 - your age is your max heart rate
You want to be training like this 5 minute warmup, 3 minutes 65-70%mhr, 2 minutes building up to high intensity, and 1 minute at 85%mhr or higher, back down to three minutes low intensity repeat; 5-10 minute cool down.

Lunchtime Walks: walking is great, the more the better.

ABS: don't work them everyday. 2 times per week on cardio days only

TRT: dude get a new doc, I am prescribed 200mgs every week. injecting everything eow will create terribly unstable blood levels and result in rebounds for estrogen and all other kinds of shit. Listen take that 200mgs eow and start injecting 50mgs 2x per week. Ask your doc to up the dosage to 200mgs every week and if he wont then get a new doc and fake the blood work by injecting less so they write a higher script. That method you are using is never gonna work for gaining anything but fat. save up some testosterone , unless you have a hook that will just let you buy more, and start injecting 200mgs every week. This will help things along very well and when you lower the test back down to stable blood levels for you (which might actually be 200mgs for all we know), you will easily keep gains and no pct is necessary. But seriously start injecting 2x per week now.

Diet: you said you want to change it up and that is perfectly ok with me. Just don't go above 2,100 cals ever. use foods that fit in my motto, "if you can hunt it, pick it, or grow it, then you can eat it." Meaning veggies fruits rice chicken breast etc. you can't pick bread, waffles deep fried anything etc. Change it up how you want but do not go higher than 20%fat ever. Use healthy foods and you will be good. 


Probably the worst thing holding you back is the trt regimen.

----------


## First6

[QUOTE=Twist;5367057]GB: not stepping on any toes jump in please. I got nothing with this workout at home thing. sos sos

First6:
37yrs
5'8"
167lbs
BF Best guess 18-20%

So at a 10%bf you are gonna be 150lbs. *Really! I never put thought into what I would weigh. Wow I will be a stick. My wife will NOT be pleased! lolHopefully I will be able to gain muscle fairly quickly after that.* This sounds about right. If I am going off of this, I would say you should eat about 1,900 calories for a cut. So on your non workout days (rest days) eat 1,800 cals and on your workout days eat 2k.

Ok let me explain something to you. the workout I posted will get you by. But you need to lift heavy ass weight in a way that recruits multiple muscles. *For what result? Help me understand. Is this in order to lose the fat and retain the muscle?* I mean squat, deadlift, lunge, military press, bench, flip tires, throw things, climb over shit IDK. *Okay. I think I get it. Listen, let's do this. Tell me what the ideal workout would be based on your experience and I will figure out how to get what I need to do it. I will pm you about this.*

Heart rate: 220 - your age is your max heart rate
You want to be training like this 5 minute warmup, 3 minutes 65-70%mhr, 2 minutes building up to high intensity, and 1 minute at 85%mhr or higher, back down to three minutes low intensity repeat; 5-10 minute cool down. *NICE Thank you!*

Lunchtime Walks: walking is great, the more the better.

ABS: don't work them everyday. 2 times per week on cardio days only

TRT: dude get a new doc, I am prescribed 200mgs every week. injecting everything eow will create terribly unstable blood levels and result in rebounds for estrogen and all other kinds of shit. Listen take that 200mgs eow and start injecting 50mgs 2x per week. Ask your doc to up the dosage to 200mgs every week and if he wont then get a new doc and fake the blood work by injecting less so they write a higher script. That method you are using is never gonna work for gaining anything but fat. save up some testosterone , unless you have a hook that will just let you buy more, and start injecting 200mgs every week. This will help things along very well and when you lower the test back down to stable blood levels for you (which might actually be 200mgs for all we know), you will easily keep gains and no pct is necessary. But seriously start injecting 2x per week now.
*I seriously just took a few minutes and went up and shot 50mgs. No kidding. This makes so much sense it is like being hit with a bat!! I am frickin pissed at my Doc right now! What a jackass! tell me he didn't know this!*  :Frown: 

Diet: you said you want to change it up and that is perfectly ok with me. Just don't go above 2,100 cals ever. use foods that fit in my motto, "if you can hunt it, pick it, or grow it, then you can eat it." Meaning veggies fruits rice chicken breast etc. you can't pick bread, waffles deep fried anything etc. Change it up how you want but do not go higher than 20%fat ever. Use healthy foods and you will be good. *Got it and I'll ask plenty of questions along the way.* *But you better believe I'm gonna find a way to grow a peanut butter cup!*  :Wink/Grin: 


Probably the worst thing holding you back is the trt regimen. *Not anymore!![/*QUOTE]

NEW UPDATE!
AS of tomorrow after work I will be the proud new owner of a full set of dumbells up to 85lbs, and 200 lbs of free weights!
Next on the list is to get a bench and a straight bar.

----------


## Twist

I like to hear this. Listen I am starting school and homework and looking for jobs takes time. So if you can remember to pm me as that is the easiest way to keep referring back to threads. just message me the link. Anyway when you get the new stuff just let me know and I (or many others, gb, lb, hp, fire etc) can help make a new program.

----------


## First6

> I like to hear this. Listen I am starting school and homework and looking for jobs takes time. So if you can remember to pm me as that is the easiest way to keep referring back to threads. just message me the link. Anyway when you get the new stuff just let me know and I (or many others, gb, lb, hp, fire etc) can help make a new program.


Thanks Twist. and yes Anyone who want to comment PLEASE chime in. I welcome ALL the advise and support I can get.

----------


## First6

Just a quick update here.
Yesterday I ate very clean all day. No cheating at all. Did my morning workout. Did my 3.5 mile walk at lunchtime and did and interval class in the evening. (Speaking of which... I think I forgot to mention. I have a great cardio hookup. I can take all kinds of classes, kempo, spinning, interval, boot camp, etc.. for free.)

So this was my second day of being completely back on track. I feel great about it. Finally feel good about myself again. That is as long as I stay away from the mirror lol.

----------


## gbrice75

> Just a quick update here.
> Yesterday I ate very clean all day. No cheating at all. Did my morning workout. Did my 3.5 mile walk at lunchtime and did and interval class in the evening. (Speaking of which... I think I forgot to mention. I have a great cardio hookup. I can take all kinds of classes, kempo, spinning, interval, boot camp, etc.. for free.)
> 
> So this was my second day of being completely back on track. I feel great about it. Finally feel good about myself again. That is as long as I stay away from the mirror lol.


Good to hear bro, and you're right about the mirror!

I'm about to comment on your diet in a minute...

----------


## gbrice75

> Twist - As you requested I double checked the foods and numbers.
> I did make a couple mistakes. After a double check here it is:
> 
> The Current Cutting Diet: Just started this diet again about 2.5 weeks ago. Ready to change. Need to change.
> Totals:
> 2175 cals/269 pro/185 carb/42 fat
> P-49% C-34% F-17%
> (all totals are calories/protein/carbs/fats)
> 
> ...


What specifically would you like to change? I'll try and help you work it out.

----------


## First6

> What specifically would you like to change? I'll try and help you work it out.


Thanks!
Well that's just it I really don't know. I am just bored with the foods. Most importantly though I need to make sure my macros are in line with my goals which is losing fat first. 

I am on my lunchtime walk now and for the next hour but I can respond a little by typing on the phone like I am now. Might have a lot of type errors though.

----------


## First6

> What specifically would you like to change? I'll try and help you work it out.


Yeah I like those changes. And yeah I would love to get closer to your split.

----------


## gbrice75

Lunchtime walk - that's what I need to start doing! Actually, I want to buy a bike and just ride for an hour. 

So you're just bored with the foods? Well, I can relate for sure. Personally, I love oats. I could eat them in every single carb meal and never get sick of them, however I do try to get multiple sources. With that, I recently found (at Costco) a huge bag of sweet potato fries. Now yes - they are processed a bit. They are pre/partially cooked in oil, and with that have 5g fat per serving. However, as long as you fit that into your daily macros, it should be fine. Like I said in another post, if the difference of me keeping at this or quitting is eating minimally processed foods (not like it's hamburger helper or something horrible like that), i'm going with it and I don't feel it will make or break the diet.

For brown rice, I was frying up a whole egg, quickly (30 seconds) sauteing an onion, and adding a bit of soy to the rice - sort of tasted like Chinese fried rice. You can add chicken or shrimp to make it even more like the real thing. There are ways to spice things up.

My most recent concoction is something i'm pretty happy with. 1lb lean ground beef (93/7), 1 cup (dry) lentils, and 1 jar of low sugar tomato sauce. Cook separately, combine, spice up with whatever you like - I use cumin, chili powder, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and a bit of tobasco. I measured macros for each separately, then combined the totals, then split into even portions - so I know my macro info is very close.

Just a few ideas.

----------


## First6

Great ideas It's time I do the same thing. I agree about blurring the lines of the rules a little if it keeps you on track. I do love a good protien bar here and there. All processed but so good and the ones I eat are only 2g of sugar in the whole thing and very low fat. 
When you have time and I am back in the office let's see if we can adjust my macros!

----------


## First6

Along the lines of what your describing I need to stop focusing so much on specific "safe" foods and be more concerned with eating whatever is clean and falls into my macros. I would be much happier that way.

----------


## gbrice75

Agreed!

----------


## First6

Alright so after thinking about this a little. A couple goals with my diet. These are the things i am going to work on over the next day or 2.

1. Get the calories down. - Twist set a goal for me of 2k on workout days and 1800 on non workout days. Question - Does that mean 1800 on cardio days or 1800 on days I do absolutley nothing?

2. Get closer to a 45/40/15 split.

3. Less time between some of the meals.

4. I want to do the morning cardio on an empty stomach as Twist suggested. So I need to figure out an alternate morning diet for those days.

Anything I missed?

----------


## Twist

> Alright so after thinking about this a little. A couple goals with my diet. These are the things i am going to work on over the next day or 2.
> 
> 1. Get the calories down. - Twist set a goal for me of 2k on workout days and 1800 on non workout days. Question - Does that mean 1800 on cardio days or 1800 on days I do absolutley nothing?
> *The choice is up to you. If you would like to get rid of the fat faster, go with 1800 on cardio days also. If you wanna work on the muscle aspect, go with 2k. I think that the best idea is to do 1800 on any days that is not weight training, and then once you cut the fat, cycle to get some muscle on your frame.*
> 2. Get closer to a 45/40/15 split.
> *sounds good to me*
> 3. Less time between some of the meals.
> 
> 4. I want to do the morning cardio on an empty stomach as Twist suggested. So I need to figure out an alternate morning diet for those days.
> ...


Looks good for now. Update regularly

----------


## First6

> Looks good for now. Update regularly


Thanks.

Yeah delaying the meal will be fine. I guess I was just thinking alternate diet as in reducing the calories for those days. Which I do want to do.

----------


## Twist

bump for an update.

----------


## First6

Thanks Twist! I appreciate that you didn't forget about me. Yup I know. I've been gone from here for a couple days. Everyone in the family is sick except me. So I am doing everything these last 3 days. Not complaining.... just the way it is sometimes. 
I have an update and some questions... Let me take a few minutes to organize my questions and I will be right back.

----------


## First6

> bump for an update.


The update today is a mix of good and bad news. I am still mostly on track. However. Yesterday morning I felt the need to play with some new dumbells I got and I hurt myself pretty bad. It's gonna slow me down for a few days prob. I have a killer pain in the rear left of my neck and it goes down into my shoulder and upper back. I have a headache from it. Doing anything hurts. Even taking a deep breath. I had to go light on the workout this morning and cardio yesterday afternoon was just a slow walk to. I hope it doesn't last long! Been through it before will get through it again. We all have been. Not a huge deal just sucks for a few days. Not sure if any bf is coming off yet. I would like to think so but I am really bloated and the plumbing is a little messed up. Might be because of the family being sick (maybe I have a little) or maybe the diet change is taking effect and my body is holding on before it starts to let go. I don't know. Cardio this afternoon is going to just be a slow (3.5mph) walk on the treadmill for about an hour. I may try to do some interval but it just depends on bad the neck pain is. Hopefully I can get back to full force tomorrow.
Eating is going fine. I did have a cheat meal yesterday evening but it was planned (has been for a while) We had a night with friends at a Chinese place. We do that kind of thing Very rarely. I ate out of my diet but didn't go to crazy. It tried to keep it under control but the fat content was still much higher than what fits into my macros I'm sure.

Here are some questions I have for Twist. Although anyone can chime in. 
Diet: 
What is your stand on the great fruit debate? I refer to during cutting of course.
Workout: 
Previously in this thread You said making every body part sore in my workouts might not be a good thing right now. Can you help me understand why? Not questioning you. I just want to understand the way things work better.
On the worhout you gave me should I be finding a weight that takes me to failure on the last set? Or when you say light wieght… the last set should still be not to difficult? Can you explain a little for me.
TRT:
I will pm you some questions about this?

Alrighgt that is about it for now. I gotta get up and move around. My neck is killing me sitting here looking down at the pc screen.

----------


## First6

Second update for today.

My afternoon cardio session went much better than expected. My neck was not to much of an issue. I was able to do a fairly intense interval cardio on the treadmill.

Very happy about that.

----------


## Twist

> The update today is a mix of good and bad news. I am still mostly on track. However. Yesterday morning I felt the need to play with some new dumbells I got and I hurt myself pretty bad. It's gonna slow me down for a few days prob. I have a killer pain in the rear left of my neck and it goes down into my shoulder and upper back. I have a headache from it. Doing anything hurts. Even taking a deep breath. I had to go light on the workout this morning and cardio yesterday afternoon was just a slow walk to. I hope it doesn't last long! Been through it before will get through it again. We all have been. Not a huge deal just sucks for a few days. Not sure if any bf is coming off yet. I would like to think so but I am really bloated and the plumbing is a little messed up. Might be because of the family being sick (maybe I have a little) or maybe the diet change is taking effect and my body is holding on before it starts to let go. I don't know. Cardio this afternoon is going to just be a slow (3.5mph) walk on the treadmill for about an hour. I may try to do some interval but it just depends on bad the neck pain is. Hopefully I can get back to full force tomorrow.
> Eating is going fine. I did have a cheat meal yesterday evening but it was planned (has been for a while) We had a night with friends at a Chinese place. We do that kind of thing Very rarely. I ate out of my diet but didn't go to crazy. It tried to keep it under control but the fat content was still much higher than what fits into my macros I'm sure.
> 
> Here are some questions I have for Twist. Although anyone can chime in. 
> Diet: 
> What is your stand on the great fruit debate? I refer to during cutting of course.
> *I think it depends on the diet. Most people use fruit as the healthy part of their diet, and although there is truth to that, it is loaded with sugar. If fruit is the worst part of your diet, then I don't see a problem with that. Also people tend to overeat fruit calories.*
> Workout: 
> Previously in this thread You said making every body part sore in my workouts might not be a good thing right now. Can you help me understand why? Not questioning you. I just want to understand the way things work better.
> ...


Get that neck checked out bro 




> Second update for today.
> 
> My afternoon cardio session went much better than expected. My neck was not to much of an issue. I was able to do a fairly intense interval cardio on the treadmill.
> 
> Very happy about that.


*sounds good, keep it up!*

----------


## First6

Quick update for today.
Going well. Staying on track with diet and did a great interval cardio workout. The neck feels slightly better. Better enough that I think it will go away and I will be able to skip the appt with the Doc. Not much else to report. Things going as planned for now.

----------


## Twist

good news, following this

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to hear you're feeling better First. I know Twist already got you covered, but i'll offer my .02 on the fruit thing for what it's worth.

Fruit is obviously healthy, relatively speaking. For the average Joe that want's to maintain a healthy diet, fruit will usually be a staple. For people like us (people wanting to get to very low body fat, more than our bodies want) I don't think it's the greatest idea considering that at the end of the day, sugar is sugar. Sure you get a little fiber and vitamins, etc. but get those from your veggies. I MUCH prefer berries over fruits. They're great for you, anti oxidants and what not. Blueberries, Acai, raspberries, gojo berries, cranberries, blackberries, strawberries, etc. They're also generally lower GI then fruit.

Like Twist said though, if fruit is the worst part of your diet, you don't need to worry.

----------


## First6

Thanks for the input and the support guys!
The rest of my day went well. I stayed on track with my diet all day. Dinner was REAL tough today though. On these calories and doing all this cardio I am hungry all the time. Sometimes like tonight even right after I eat. All I can think about tonight is food! I'm so hungry! Can't wait until my 9:30 shake!

Is this okay for the goal I am after? Should I be hungry like this?

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks for the input and the support guys!
> The rest of my day went well. I stayed on track with my diet all day. Dinner was REAL tough today though. On these calories and doing all this cardio I am hungry all the time. Sometimes like tonight even right after I eat. All I can think about tonight is food! I'm so hungry! Can't wait until my 9:30 shake!
> 
> Is this okay for the goal I am after? Should I be hungry like this?


Same here! But it's a good feeling to be hungy, vs. that disgusting stuffed bloated feeling, wouldn't you agree?

I will let Twist take this one, but will add my .02 - I tend to get hungry about 1/2 hour before my next meal, which is good because it means i'm eating when i'm supposed to. If you're STARVING and it's hours before your next meal, you may not be eating enough. Let's see what Twist has to say about this though.

----------


## First6

> Same here! But it's a good feeling to be hungy, vs. that disgusting stuffed bloated feeling, wouldn't you agree?
> *NO!!* *lol. normally yes but it's tough to agree when I'm this hungry! lol*
> 
> I will let Twist take this one, but will add my .02 - I tend to get hungry about 1/2 hour before my next meal, which is good because it means i'm eating when i'm supposed to. If you're STARVING and it's hours before your next meal, you may not be eating enough. Let's see what Twist has to say about this though.


Yeah I don't know. Normally it has been perfectly managable. I'm hungry for my meals but not so hungry I can't think striaght. Right now though ALL I can think about it food. I am counting the minutes. Maybe today I got something wrong and ate less than I thought I did? I don't know.

----------


## Twist

hunger relates to the individual. It is a good guide, but not definite. Let me ask you some easy questions...
How long have you been on the diet consistently?
How much do you weigh now? how much weight have you lost?


You should be hungry, but you should not be so starving that all you can think about is food. If all you are thinking about is food, then we should up your calories. If the fat loss is coming along, I don't have an issue with that. But if you are not losing weight, then we need to hold off.

Be honest, don't embellish any facts like hunger or weight loss. It could result in a change for the worse and will be counterproductive. So how do you really feel?

----------


## Twist

oh yeah and did you up your trt dose to at least 150mgs per week yet? I wouldn't go above 200 without bloodwork but 150 is safe. You can pm me the answer if you want.

----------


## First6

> hunger relates to the individual. It is a good guide, but not definite. Let me ask you some easy questions...
> How long have you been on the diet consistently? *I ran the diet for about 4 months at about 2100-2200 cal. Then ate basically the same foods plus some to make it about 2400-2600 cal for about 6 weeks. that brings me up to the 22nd of this month. So today is one week on this diet of 1800 or 2k cal depending on the day.* 
> How much do you weigh now? *164.4 I was 167.6 last tues when I started this thread* how much weight have you lost? *3lbs*
> You should be hungry, but you should not be so starving that all you can think about is food. If all you are thinking about is food, then we should up your calories. If the fat loss is coming along, I don't have an issue with that. But if you are not losing weight, then we need to hold off. *No I don't think we need any change. It was only last night that I was that hungry. I was prob just mental. I get that way once in a while even when I eat alot. I just LOVE food and I get fixated on it sometimes. Posting my "complaint" about it on the thread was just a way for me to deal with it instead of caving and eating a big bowl of ice cream. (which I did NOT cave by the way!!) Most of this last week I was hungry for my meals but not to much so. I think the balance was prob right on. Overall I feel good about what we have going here so far. I look smaller in the mirror (I think) but I was real bloated for a couple days so it's hard to tell. And I don't expect to see any bf change in the mirror until I am below 15%. I might take some pics every 2 weeks or so to help me keep track.*
> 
> Be honest, don't embellish any facts like hunger or weight loss. It could result in a change for the worse and will be counterproductive. So how do you really feel?


 *covered with the previous answer.
*



> oh yeah and did you up your trt dose to at least 150mgs per week yet? I wouldn't go above 200 without bloodwork but 150 is safe. You can pm me the answer if you want.


 *I will pm*

----------


## First6

Can someone give me a guess on bf from the pics in the first post on this thread?
Thanks

----------


## Twist

RECAP FOR REFERENCE




> Stats:
> 37yrs
> 5'8"
> 167lbs
> BF Best guess 18-20%
> 
> The Current Cutting Diet: Just started this diet again about 2.5 weeks ago. Ready to change. Need to change.
> Totals:
> 2149 cals/269 pro/189 carb/42 fat
> ...


 You bf is above 16, which is pretty much all that matters considering that you have little muscle mass. You definitely look as if you do some sort of activity such as baseball or basketball etc, but I wouldn't say you look like a weight lifter. It is because of this that I agree with you that we should continue on with the diet as planned. I am glad you are honest with your eating habits because I was about ready to say up your calories. But definitely continue on as planned. I see you have lost 3lbs which I am gonna say is probably all fat because you don't have a high muscle mass (your body will have no problem maintaining the current muscle mass with the current calories). So lets keep on track and keep everything as planned. Update regularly.

How is your injury?

----------


## First6

Sounds good to me. Yeah I am not worried about the muscle mass fro now. The time for that will come. I just need to hit 12% bf as a personal goal. to be completely honest I do have 10% in the back of my mind but my "official" goal for now is 12. That would make me soooo happy. I have wanted that for 15 years now and am finally moving past wanting it and going for it.
Keeping on track with what we got sounds great to me!

What injury? Seriously, I barely notice it anymore. I am def good to go. Thanks!

----------


## First6

Quick update for today.

Stayed right on track with diet. NO cheating at all. not even a little. I have to say it was easy today. I didn't even think about cheating. Had an early meeting this morning so I had to change up my workout routine. I did nothing in the early morning. I did my 3.5 mile walk at lunch. I changed clothes and wore my HRM and tried to do it interval style. I am also taking an interval class at 6:00 tonight. By the end of the day I will feel pretty good about my progress.

Neck pain is almost entirely gone. I'm back in high gear.

----------


## Twist

Good shit bro

----------


## First6

Another quick end of day update.

Interval class from 6 to 7 rocked. Holy balls it was serious. I actually got light headed at one point. That only lasted 2 or 3 seconds though and then I was fine. It was prob just to long since I ate. (about 3 hours before the class started) I should have gotten a snack in but I just planned it poorly. Over all I am very happy with the day. I feel great about it. 
It is a great feeling to make this kind of progress toward the goal. Thanks to you guys for hangin with me through this. Wish more people were following the thread but I guess that is my fault for not being outgoing enough to get to know to many people on the board. Maybe with time...

So an hour and a half until bedtime shake and that will be a day. A good day.

----------


## Twist

just because people don't comment doesn't mean they aren't reading your thread

----------


## First6

Todays update. Things arent going to bad. Not great either though. I finally got sick. New I would. My whole family was sick for a while and i managed to avoid it. Not anymore. It had a hold of me pretty good for Sat and today. I still kept up with my workouts pretty good but my diet was crap. I am VERY tired from it today. I did a 4 mile jog this morning but I just don't have the energy to do an evening cardio so I'm gonna skip it. I just need some rest to recover from this crap. I am however going to get my diet back on track starting in the morning. I need to just force it and see what happens. I already know I'm not going to work tomorrow. The upside of that is maybe I will get 2 workouts in with lots of rest in between. Should be good for me.

----------


## Twist

I feel you man I am still a little sick. Lost 5lbs since I got sick. Sucks bro hang in there

----------


## gbrice75

I'm still following you bro. Sorry you got sick, like you said - just rest up, don't over exert yourself while you're in a compromised physical condition. If you're up to it, do a light cardio session, throw in some light weights if possible - but don't break your ass until you recover and feel good again. When are we gonna see some new pics?

----------


## First6

Sorry I haven't been here posting as much. Just didn't have a whole lot to say since I was sick and felt like no progress was being made.



> I feel you man I am still a little sick. Lost 5lbs since I got sick. Sucks bro hang in there


Thanks. Yeah it had me down pretty good. Not sure what happened with my weight over it. I havn't checked. Today is the first day I am beginning to feel like I might be getting better. At least I am able to get back to my routine today. That helps mentally anyway. 




> I'm still following you bro. Sorry you got sick, like you said - just rest up, don't over exert yourself while you're in a compromised physical condition. If you're up to it, do a light cardio session, throw in some light weights if possible - but don't break your ass until you recover and feel good again. When are we gonna see some new pics?


That's what I did for the most part. Sunday I did to much cardio taking my condition into consideration and it prob hurt more than it helped but it felt good while I was doing it. 
New pics. Ohhh you had to bring that up didn't you. I was hoping you'd forgotten. lol. I'm afraid to with the neck injury and then getting sick. But I will try to take the time to do it this weekend. I better see some progress though or it will really get me down!

----------


## First6

So here is a quick update to cover the days since the last one.

Friday was the last real good day I have had. 

Saturday:
-Got sick. Real sick.
-Did 1 cardio session did one REAL light half a$$'d weight session.
-Diet was crap. (ate to much and wrong stuff)

Sunday:
-Felt okay in the morning so I thought I was getting better. BUT no. still sick
-Ran 4 miles on empty stomach in early morning.
-No weights
-Ate better food than Sat but still went over my calorie budget

Monday:
-Still sick
-Tried an early morning class that was supposed to be mostly cardio with some resistance mixed in. Was not impressed the workout overall felt half a$$'d
-No additional cardio or weights the rest of the day.
-Diet was back on track

Today:
-Feeling better. Not BETTER but better.
-Diet is 100% on track.
-Did Monday's workout because I really wanted the resistance today. (the one Twist told me to do - Chest&bi's)
-Did my lunchtime walk. (3.5 miles - ending avg heart rate was 102bpm)
-WILL do another (prob light) cardio this evening.

----------


## Twist

Hang in there bro. It takes time and dedication to work through these colds.

----------


## gbrice75

Sounds like your back on track bro. You know my weekend was thrown off as well; we just gotta pick right back up and carry on. Letting these 'slip ups' drag out... THAT'S where we get killed.

Twist - good to still see you around bro. =)

----------


## bigcwithane

Sounds like stuff is getting better bro. Keep on track. 

Also critique my diet an look at my log brotha

----------


## First6

Thanks for the support guys! Awesome.

I will be back in a few hours with an update for last night and so far today. Things are on track though.

----------


## First6

Alright time for an update.

Yesterday was a good day. Finally felt like I was back on track after screwing up about 3 days. Workout and cardio went well. Diet stayed on track 100% all day. I did not do a second cardio in the evening because I opted to spend the extra time with the little ones who were begging for attention after being in all day because of the rain. Can't complain though. It was a good day that stayed on track.

Today:
*Workout:*
Had an early meeting a the office so I got up at a totally unreasonable hour and did my Wed workout that Twist gave me. Back & Tri's. Then I did a Tony Horton (from p90x) medicine ball cardio routine. Loved it. Great workout. The sweat was pouring! The weight workouts are going well but I feel like I need to do more. I am not getting sore at all. I guess that is good though for the goal I am shooting for. It just "feels" wrong. Makes me nervous. I am trusting in it though and continuing on!
Can't do my lunchtime walk today. To much rain. I brought an unbrella in case it was a drizzle but no go. It is coming down pretty good. Pissed and frustrated about missing that 300 cal burn today.
I am taking an interval class tonight. Should be good. The last time I took it I burned 620 cals! I am soooo ready to get out of this office and get to it!
*Diet:*
On track 99%. Okay I only give it a 99 because I found some carmel apple flavored candy corn free for the taking in the lunchroom. Come On!! I had to try it! I counted 10 pieces and went for it. Wasn't worth it. Didn't taste that great. Oh well. Other than that I am totally on track.

*Now for some interesting news:*
So I use an Omron scale to track my body. (It is one of the good ones with sensors for both hands and both feet) Before you say it....I know it is not that accurate for determining bf etc.... I know. nuff said. BUT I use it because it is consistant and I can see gains or losses within reason. When I started this thread it showed 167lbs and 18.8% bf. I lost to 164lbs and don't remember what is said for bf%. Then I got sick and everything....yatta yatta yatta... and I checked it today. I am UP in weight to 166lbs but my bf is down to 15.3% Not real sure what to make of that. I expected the bf to be lower with all the cardio I am doing but I didn't expect to see the wieght higher than last week. Guess those sick days of eating comfort food really did me in.
Overall though I am not REALLY complaining. I could care less about my weight. The bf is what I am concerned with. Just dissapointed with myself for letting go of the diet when I was sick. That was stupid.

----------


## gbrice75

Hey bro, what workout does Twist have you doing, is the same modified 10x10 routine i'm doing? I got REALLY sore last week, but not at all this week. Twist warned me though that I wouldn't feel like I was doing enough, that it wouldn't feel right, that I would want to do more - but don't. If you're following that routine, take the advice!

Forget about the candy corn, that's peanuts. 

I have the same scale (same brand at least) and I hate it. Honestly i don't see how hand and feet sensors could ever measure bodyfat, I don't care how many numbers are plugged into it. Mine told me I was 20% bodyfat at a time I was NO WAY higher then 15.

I also gained a pound last week, but felt like I looked leaner. Just continue to monitor your body and work with Twist to make adjustments if/when necessary.

----------


## First6

> Hey bro, what workout does Twist have you doing, is the same modified 10x10 routine i'm doing? I got REALLY sore last week, but not at all this week. Twist warned me though that I wouldn't feel like I was doing enough, that it wouldn't feel right, that I would want to do more - but don't. If you're following that routine, take the advice! *I'm not sure if it is what your doing or not. I don't think so. To be honest I don't really know what a 10x10 routine is. Give me a quick rundown? I am following what he said to do in post #5 of this thread. Yeah I am still following it. Right now he is the boss. I just do what I'm told.*
> 
> Forget about the candy corn, that's peanuts. *Cool. then I can have more right! lol*
> 
> I have the same scale (same brand at least) and I hate it. Honestly I don't see how hand and feet sensors could ever measure bodyfat, I don't care how many numbers are plugged into it. Mine told me I was 20% bodyfat at a time I was NO WAY higher then 15. *Yeah I remember when you got it. Sounds like your not squeezing the handlebars - could that be true? You are supposed to try to apply the same pressure to the handlebars as the pressure that your feet is applying to the baseboard. Make sense. If I don't squeeze hard the bf reading is real high on mine to. Anyway... Yeah I know they are not accurate (although I have tested mine right beside a caliper test and it was within 1% if I recall correctly) and I don't rely on it to be accurate I just use it to see if I am going up or down as it does seem to be consistant. But then again what do I know! LOL*
> 
> I also gained a pound last week, but felt like I looked leaner. Just continue to monitor your body and work with Twist to make adjustments if/when necessary. *Really?! Your suffering makes me feel much better. LOL At least I am not alone. I thought for sure I was doing something wrong. I was going back and checking all my macros and stuff. Thanks!*


Okay. Now back to the candy corn!! jk

----------


## Twist

Many odd things happen when you get into a program. remember, the body can adjust itself to do the tasks it deems necessary. If your body sees building muscle as a necessity, it can do that with the calories given. You can lose fat and gain muscle, but I wouldn't count on it. I tell people to pick one and work toward that goal, if they get the best of both worlds then so be it. Like LB said in another post, the scale means nothing. If your head plays games, that means nothing too. Trust the program and the results will follow. There will be times when lose no weight, there will be times when you lose a lot of weight, there will be times when you gain weight. Ultimately it is your body trying to adapt, sometimes this means we must make corrections to diet/training etc. If the body does adapt, then no progress will follow. 

Repost your diet and training (copy paste) so we can keep track.

----------


## First6

Update for the end of the day.
The rest of the day went pretty good.
Stayed on track with diet. About 1950 calories today.
I WAS able to get my lunchtime walk in today. I just didn't do it at lunchtime. I did it at 3. I'm really glad I got that in. I feel a lot better.
The evening interval class was awesome. I kicked ass! 
1300 calories burned today in workout! Nice!
350 in the morning 300 at 3:00 and 650 at evening cardio. 

TWIST - I will post up my diet in the am. I can't just copy /paste it as I have changed it to get my fat down and even out the carbs and protien. I would do it now but I need to get to the family time - I'm getting the eyeball from the wife right now! lol

----------


## tbody66

Just adding my support and encouragement to not give up! Keep striving to hit the mark. We're all here for you.

----------


## Twist

Ok sick bro.

----------


## gbrice75

Glad you're back to 100% bro!

----------


## First6

> Just adding my support and encouragement to not give up! Keep striving to hit the mark. We're all here for you.


*Thanks tbody! Awesome to have you along for the ride. I appreciate the support! I need all that I can get! I am def gonna hit my mark. How could I not with all you guys in my corner!* 




> Ok sick bro.


*Hey Twist, No I wasn't sick again. I actually feel real good again. I just had life get in the way of getting to the internet. I'm still sticking to everything though! Oh that's right - I owe you a diet post. Alright I will get to that here in a few.*




> Glad you're back to 100% bro!


 *Thanks! Yeah I'm doing real good. I feel like I am making some real good progress. I hope the scale shows it when I check it tomorrow!*

----------


## gbrice75

> *Thanks! Yeah I'm doing real good. I feel like I am making some real good progress. I hope the scale shows it when I check it tomorrow!*


Same here bro, I weigh in tomorrow too. Hoping for good things...

----------


## First6

Okay Twist. Here is a diet and workout update:
Diet:
I know it's crazy but I usually eat the exact same thing every day. It just works for me. If I stray from it then I have problems with cheating.
This is what I have been eating:
Breakfast:
2 scoops whey
.5 cup oats
430/57/33/7
Morning snack:
4oz tuna
.5 cup oats
250/27/27/5
Lunch:
6oz chicken breast
3 cups green veggies
1 cup brown rice
473/42/63/6
Afternoon snack:
6oz chicken breast OR tuna
1 cup brown rice
353/38/43/6
Dinner:
6 oz chicken breast
3 cups green veggies
285/39/20/4
Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
205/29/8/7

Approximate totals:
1995/232/193/34
P46%/C39%/F15%

Days I do only cardio I only do 1 scoop of whey in the am and skip the oats. Or half the oats depending on how i feel.
I have not had any days yet where i do nothing at all. 

Workout:
I am doing what you told me to do the best I can.
To be honest though I pretty often do more than I should with the workout. I am having a hard time with it mentally feeling like it is not enough. I know you know best but i am struggling with that part. I am trying.

monday: Chest and Biceps
flat bench 35 lbs db as many reps as you can do for 5 sets
Dips, put weight on your lap and feet up on another chair so your legs are extended and nothing is touching the floor, 8-12 reps, 4 sets
preacher curls 4 sets of 7-10 reps
standing arm curls 3 sets of 10 reps 

tuesday cardio

wednesday back and triceps
bent over rows 6 sets of 8-12 (standing)
good mornings with great form, light weight, 20 reps 3 sets
chin ups, 1 set of 20
pull ups, 1 set of 20
overhead db tricep extension, 4 sets of 8-12
Kickbacks, 3 sets of 16 reps

thursday cardio

friday legs and shoulders
military press, standing, 4 sets of heavy. 
lateral raise, 3 sets of 8-12
stiff legged deadlift 4 sets of 12,
Squat, put a 35lb weight on each shoulder and do 4 sets of max reps
Lunge, hold the 35lbs and lunge deep for 4 sets of 16 steps with each foot.

saturday sunday cardio
every other week take one day off at least.

----------


## First6

> Same here bro, I weigh in tomorrow too. Hoping for good things...


Heres to you Bro! I'm pulling for ya!

----------


## Twist

I gotta step out but I will critique when I get back. I don't wanna rush it plus I gotta reread posts cuz I don't remember what we are doing lol...

----------


## Twist

Bro your routine and diet looks legit. Good job. I would say you could finish off chest day with a standing military press, touch the chest.

----------


## First6

> Bro your routine and diet looks legit. Good job. I would say you could finish off chest day with a standing military press, touch the chest.


Thanks Bro. I'll add the smp to chest day.

----------


## tbody66

Where's the pics?

----------


## First6

> Where's the pics?


Here is one I just took real quick.
Attachment 111557

----------


## First6

WHAT! don't believe me?

Here's a before and after!
Attachment 111558Attachment 111559

lol.

I'm gonna get to it later this weekend. I won't forget.

----------


## First6

Update:

Today's weight: 164 So I am going down again. Lost 2 
BF: the omron said 14.9% *AGAIN - I know it is not the most accurate I just use it to see the up/down trend. It's still going down. Awesome!

This morning I did my interval cardio and my diet is on track. 
I also packed my food for the day just like I am going to work. This way I will eat that and only that just like I wasn't here around all the food. That is my problem on the weekends. I don't eat that bad I just usually go way over on calories as I eat a lot.

That's it for now.

----------


## gbrice75

> WHAT! don't believe me?
> 
> Here's a before and after!
> Attachment 111558Attachment 111559
> 
> lol.
> 
> I'm gonna get to it later this weekend. I won't forget.


LoL, priceless!




> Update:
> 
> Today's weight: 164 So I am going down again. Lost 2 
> BF: the omron said 14.9% *AGAIN - I know it is not the most accurate I just use it to see the up/down trend. It's still going down. Awesome!
> 
> This morning I did my interval cardio and my diet is on track. 
> I also packed my food for the day just like I am going to work. This way I will eat that and only that just like I wasn't here around all the food. That is my problem on the weekends. I don't eat that bad I just usually go way over on calories as I eat a lot.
> 
> That's it for now.


Congrats on the loss, at least one of us is moving in the right direction! I know what you mean about the weekends, I have the EXACT same problem. My weekdays/work schedule is SO rigid, it's super easy to stick to a routine. I eat at the exact same time every single day, etc. On the weekends, it's much more difficult because a) I have access to more food then what I pack with me for work, and b) my schedule is 'free' with no agenda, or at least not a rigid one where I can eat exactly as I do during the week. Weekends are always a big challenge for me, and have ruined me in the past!

----------


## Twist

> WHAT! don't believe me?
> 
> Here's a before and after!
> Attachment 111558Attachment 111559
> 
> lol.
> 
> I'm gonna get to it later this weekend. I won't forget.


I was crying I was laughing so hard. 




> Update:
> 
> Today's weight: 164 So I am going down again. Lost 2 
> BF: the omron said 14.9% *AGAIN - I know it is not the most accurate I just use it to see the up/down trend. It's still going down. Awesome!
> 
> This morning I did my interval cardio and my diet is on track. 
> I also packed my food for the day just like I am going to work. This way I will eat that and only that just like I wasn't here around all the food. That is my problem on the weekends. I don't eat that bad I just usually go way over on calories as I eat a lot.
> 
> That's it for now.


Good job on he loss bro. Keep up the good work man. And get some pics up of YOU lol. Might need to adjust calories soon but not sure yet. We will see if the fat loss tapers. Should definitely be good for now. 

PM me how your trt is going.

----------


## First6

> I was crying I was laughing so hard. 
> *lol*
> 
> 
> Good job on he loss bro. Keep up the good work man. And get some pics up of YOU lol. Might need to adjust calories soon but not sure yet. We will see if the fat loss tapers. Should definitely be good for now. 
> *Thanks! It's not a great big loss but I am happy with it. Thanks for the support!*
> 
> PM me how your trt is going.


I'll pm you

----------


## First6

> LoL, priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the loss, at least one of us is moving in the right direction! I know what you mean about the weekends, I have the EXACT same problem. My weekdays/work schedule is SO rigid, it's super easy to stick to a routine. I eat at the exact same time every single day, etc. On the weekends, it's much more difficult because a) I have access to more food then what I pack with me for work, and b) my schedule is 'free' with no agenda, or at least not a rigid one where I can eat exactly as I do during the week. Weekends are always a big challenge for me, and have ruined me in the past!


Thanks Bro!
Yeah I hear ya! I was really having a hard time on the weekends. Sometimes doing okay and sometimes not. "packing" for the day today REALLY helped me out. Give it a try.

----------


## First6

Anyone:
Is my half serving of NP in my bedtime shake helping or hurting me?

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks Bro!
> Yeah I hear ya! I was really having a hard time on the weekends. Sometimes doing okay and sometimes not. "packing" for the day today REALLY helped me out. Give it a try.


I definitely will try that. I have always looked forward to the weekends as not as a time to go off my diet and go nuts, but to be a bit less rigid. I guess I need to get over that mentality.

----------


## gbrice75

> Anyone:
> Is my half serving of NP in my bedtime shake helping or hurting me?


Sorry bro, i'm too lazy to go back so pardon my ignorance - but what is NP? Natty PB?

----------


## First6

> Sorry bro, i'm too lazy to go back so pardon my ignorance - but what is NP? Natty PB?


Lol sorry bout that. 
Yeh natty p butter.

----------


## gbrice75

Drop it if it doesn't fit your caloric goal, or if you're not seeing changes. Your weight and BF went down, so leave it alone!

----------


## Twist

You are doing well so no changes for now.

----------


## First6

Update:
Been a little while since I did one!

I did not get to taking pics over the weekend. I do not go to the office on Monday's so my plan was to take the pics Mon morning (so I could get in as much progress as possible before I had to post them lol). BUT Sunday evening I got a call and ended up having to go to the office on Monday. Not only did I have to go but I was there from 6am to 7:30p. Sucked! So the pics will have to wait until this coming weekend.

Progress has been going well.
Diet:
Staying on track. I had a cheat meal planned for Sunday but last minute decided not to do it. I just allowed myself a handfull of peanut M&M's after my regular lunch. The bad thing is they were as good as I remembered! LOL
Workout:
Staying on track. Still doing lot's of cardio. Min of 1 hour a day. But 4-5 days I end up doing a second hour. Also doing the lifting on schedule. 

How do I look/feel:
I never like the way I look. That being said I can def see changes in the mirror. I look more toned. Some muscle areas actually look bigger than before even though I am not growing muscle. I also notice when I soap up in the shower that my upper body feels harder/less soft. I can feel my abs (with my hand) now under there somewhere. Okay.... Go ahead.... let he feeling myself up jokes fly....

----------


## gbrice75

> Staying on track. I had a cheat meal planned for Sunday but last minute decided not to do it. I just allowed myself a handfull of peanut M&M's after my regular lunch. The bad thing is they were as good as I remembered! LOL
> 
> How do I look/feel:
> I never like the way I look. That being said I can def see changes in the mirror. I look more toned. Some muscle areas actually look bigger than before even though I am not growing muscle. I also notice when I soap up in the shower that my upper body feels harder/less soft. I can feel my abs (with my hand) now under there somewhere. Okay.... Go ahead.... let he feeling myself up jokes fly....


Great job bro! Peanut M&M's - a serious weakness for me! 

Your muscles look bigger simply because of the better definition - it's an illusion, but a good one - I don't mean that in a negative way. I know EXACTLY what you mean about feeling your abs when you soap up in the shower - it's one of my 'tests' every morning lol!

Yea yea, we all know you're in there snappin' the carrot!

----------


## First6

> Great job bro! Peanut M&M's - a serious weakness for me! 
> 
> Your muscles look bigger simply because of the better definition - it's an illusion, but a good one - I don't mean that in a negative way. I know EXACTLY what you mean about feeling your abs when you soap up in the shower - it's one of my 'tests' every morning lol!
> 
> Yea yea, we all know you're in there snappin' the carrot!


LOL 
Yeah. Don't get me wrong... I don't have "real" abs yet by any stretch but I least now I know they are under there! Still a little cushionon top of them. Not as much tho!

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL 
> Yeah. Don't get me wrong... I don't have "real" abs yet by any stretch but I least now I know they are under there! Still a little cushionon top of them. Not as much tho!


heh, you don't have to tell me bro, I hear you!

----------


## Damienm05

It's always a good idea to experiment with some intense cardio and diuretics for a week. Some guys hold a lot of water and could be closer to "real" abs than they think.

----------


## First6

> It's always a good idea to experiment with some intense cardio and diuretics for a week. Some guys hold a lot of water and could be closer to "real" abs than they think.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Damien. I'm sure mine is all fat though! LOL

Diuretics? educate me.

----------


## First6

Almost ready to head home for the day.
Diet is still on track. Despite the cupcakes that are in the kitchen!

Can't wait for tomorrow! Wednesday's are my triple threat day! 3 cardio sessions! I usually burn 1200-1300 cals on Wednesday's, Bring it!

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks for the vote of confidence Damien. I'm sure mine is all fat though! LOL
> 
> Diuretics? educate me.


Diuretics - such as water pills. I took them before and during my trip to Mexico (JUST came off cycle) to bring the bloat down. They can do a decent job, but you'll piss alot - especially when you're drinking corona after margarita after corona...

----------


## Twist

Great progress man. Its good to hear that you are noticing a difference. As for not liking how you look, most of us on this board will never like the way we look. That is what brought us here, and that is what will keep us here. Keep pushing on! And IF you absolutely have to eat an m&m pack, do it after your workout, and drink a protein shake with it. Do not eat it with food. The last thing we want to do is spike insulin and give your body plenty of calories to go with it. Separate crappy food from good meals. but don't cheat lol.

----------


## gymbud

This may be a tad random, but it's in reference to the comment about fruits. I learned (somewhere?) that lime/lemon juice lowers the GI of food. Useful in cases where you're wanting to chow on some fruit salad or berries or whathaveu that could work with lime/lemon (or even lemon juice over fish).

----------


## First6

> Diuretics - such as water pills. I took them before and during my trip to Mexico (JUST came off cycle) to bring the bloat down. They can do a decent job, but you'll piss alot - especially when you're drinking corona after margarita after corona...


*Got it. Thanks.*




> Great progress man. Its good to hear that you are noticing a difference. As for not liking how you look, most of us on this board will never like the way we look. That is what brought us here, and that is what will keep us here. Keep pushing on! And IF you absolutely have to eat an m&m pack, do it after your workout, and drink a protein shake with it. Do not eat it with food. The last thing we want to do is spike insulin and give your body plenty of calories to go with it. Separate crappy food from good meals. but don't cheat lol.


 *WOW I thought I was doing good by skipping the whole cheat meal and just going with some M&M's after the reg meal. Turns out I probably hurt myself more than I realized. Never knew about spiking the insulin while there are a lot of calories for it to use. Makes sense though. And it wasn't after or even near a workout either. Even worse.*




> This may be a tad random, but it's in reference to the comment about fruits. I learned (somewhere?) that lime/lemon juice lowers the GI of food. Useful in cases where you're wanting to chow on some fruit salad or berries or whathaveu that could work with lime/lemon (or even lemon juice over fish).


*Welcome to the forum and thanks for jumping in on my thread. Can't really help you with your question/comment though. I never heard of that one.*

----------


## Twist

it didn't hurt you that bad at all bro. Just saying if you got to do it, do it differently

----------


## First6

> it didn't hurt you that bad at all bro. Just saying if you got to do it, do it differently


Okay I gotcha.

----------


## First6

Attachment 111642Attachment 111643

I had some rare spare time this evening so I decided to take the pics tonight instead of trying to find time over the weekend. I'm going to be gone half the weekend anyway.


I would appreciate a BF estimate please!

I am not happy with how I look but I do see improvments. I'm going in the right direction and that is what is most important. I think the change is decent for the short time period.

Sat Morn will be weigh in.

----------


## First6

Here's 2 more

Attachment 111645Attachment 111644

----------


## First6

I dont think I look good yet by any stretch but I am making progress. The good thing is now my BF is starting to get to a level where changes will become more and more noticable. Next pics will be in 2 weeks. I hope improvements will be more pronounced.
I def feel like I have less fat. Hey! when I lay on my side my belly doesn't fall over and rest on the bed anymore! Sounds stupid but that was a major goal for me. LOL

----------


## Twist

Wow dude good job. I am very pleased. You are right the first pounds of fat don't do much for definition, but in about a week you should really start seeing progress. A lot of improvement here. You need to really not let your guard down now. I have a lot of guys who start slacking cuz the progress gets to their heads and they start to think that they can afford a couple meals and after no time they are off the wagon. 
What's the stats now?
How long have you been on this solid for? You started the thread on the 21 but I don't think we got anything in stone till like the 30? not sure. So how long would you say you have been on the program for?


I am very pleased with the results, let's keep them coming. Get the new stats up and give us a recap of diet and training all in one post when you get time. Make it like your first post

Old stats, date
New stats, date

diet 
training schedule

I wanna see if we need to adjust anything

----------


## gbrice75

WOW! Very noticeable progress bro, huge difference. I'm not just giving you BS either, I don't do that because I wouldn't want people doing that to me. Boy got guns!! Keep going bro, it's working for you for sure.

----------


## First6

> Wow dude good job. I am very pleased. You are right the first pounds of fat don't do much for definition, but in about a week you should really start seeing progress. A lot of improvement here. You need to really not let your guard down now. I have a lot of guys who start slacking cuz the progress gets to their heads and they start to think that they can afford a couple meals and after no time they are off the wagon. 
> What's the stats now?
> How long have you been on this solid for? You started the thread on the 21 but I don't think we got anything in stone till like the 30? not sure. So how long would you say you have been on the program for?
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with the results, let's keep them coming. Get the new stats up and give us a recap of diet and training all in one post when you get time. Make it like your first post
> 
> Old stats, date
> New stats, date
> ...


I like this idea. I will get this up. Honestly don't know If I will do it today or on Sunday. I am leaving in a few minutes to help a friend fix his car and don't know how long it will take. Tomorrow I am working ALL day. I will do it though. I am very interested to see if you are going to make any changes.
I think things are still going fine but I will know more when I weigh in tomorrow morning. I will also check the bf% to keep tabs on the downward trend. I'll post the weigh in results in the am before I go to work for sure.




> WOW! Very noticeable progress bro, huge difference. I'm not just giving you BS either, I don't do that because I wouldn't want people doing that to me. Boy got guns!! Keep going bro, it's working for you for sure.


Thanks GB! Really appreciate your support and help along this journey. Let's finish this thing up strong!

You guys surprise me with your comments. I see and feel changes but thought it was rather insignificant. I am so glad to hear you see it! I am hugely encouraged from it! It bolsters my desire to move forward as strongly as possible! I am ready to complete this. I am going to be even more vigilant now! You guys have lit a fire with your comments!

----------


## bigcwithane

Your looking good first. Keep it up and you'll be to your goal in no time bro.

----------


## First6

Time to update this thing.

Things have been going good. Real Good! I've been working hard and staying on diet. 

Twist - We got a skeleton of a plan together by the 22nd. I really put it into place on the 23rd but made some diet changes on the 24. So let's say the 25th was prob my first day of doing what I continue to do to this day. So we are looking at 3 Weeks and 1 day so far.

Beginning STATS:
37yrs
5'8"
167lbs
BF 18.5%
Current STATS: (after 3 weeks)
37yrs
5'8"
164lbs
BF 13.9%

Here is a pic of my BF now and it also shows what it was 25 days ago.
Attachment 111688

Diet:
I am still eating the same thing which is:
Breakfast:
2 scoops whey
.5 cup oats
430/57/33/7
Morning snack:
4oz tuna
.5 cup oats
250/27/27/5
Lunch:
6oz chicken breast
3 cups green veggies
1 cup brown rice
473/42/63/6
Afternoon snack:
6oz chicken breast OR tuna
1 cup brown rice
353/38/43/6
Dinner:
6 oz chicken breast
3 cups green veggies
285/39/20/4
Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
205/29/8/7

Approximate totals:
1995/232/193/34
P46%/C39%/F15%

Days I do only cardio I only do 1 scoop of whey in the am and skip the oats. Or half the oats depending on how i feel.
I have not had any days yet where i do nothing at all (meaning no weights or cardio). 

Workout:
I am doing what you told me to do the best I can.
To be honest though I pretty often do more than I should with the workout. I am having a hard time with it mentally feeling like it is not enough. I know you know best but i am struggling with that part. I am trying.

monday: Chest and Biceps AND 1 Hour cardio
flat bench 35 lbs db as many reps as you can do for 5 sets
Dips, put weight on your lap and feet up on another chair so your legs are extended and nothing is touching the floor, 8-12 reps, 4 sets
preacher curls 4 sets of 7-10 reps
standing arm curls 3 sets of 10 reps 

tuesday 2 SESSIONS of 1 hour of cardio

wednesday back and triceps AND 2 sessions of 1 hour cardio
bent over rows 6 sets of 8-12 (standing)
good mornings with great form, light weight, 20 reps 3 sets
chin ups, 1 set of 20
pull ups, 1 set of 20
overhead db tricep extension, 4 sets of 8-12
Kickbacks, 3 sets of 16 reps

thursday 2 SESSIONS of 1 hour of cardio

friday legs and shoulders AND 1 hour cardio
military press, standing, 4 sets of heavy. 
lateral raise, 3 sets of 8-12
stiff legged deadlift 4 sets of 12,
Squat, put a 35lb weight on each shoulder and do 4 sets of max reps
Lunge, hold the 35lbs and lunge deep for 4 sets of 16 steps with each foot.

saturday sunday 1 hour cardio each day.

That's 10 hours of cardio every week!
ANYONE doing more cardio than me??? HaHa doubt it! If so - Look at my changes beginning next week. lol
I told you I would show you results and I will!

Planned changes beginning TOMORROW:
Diet:
None
Workout: I will be adding 1 hour of cardio on Tues and Thurs on top of what I am already doing. It's gonna ROCK!

----------


## Twist

WOW. That's all I got to say bro. You are ****ing killing it. Time to adjust a little...

*Workout adjustments needed:* We need to go heavier on ALL compound lifts.
1. Flat db chest press - we need this to be heavier. I want your reps to do this 20 (warmup), 4, 4, 8, 16 then dips, then biceps
2. Biceps - Do regular rotating bicep curls standing or seated, but follow this with as close to flat bar curls as you can get. This exercise should be done with grip a little wider than shoulder width, and curl like pinky is trying to touch your outer shoulder.
3. Back - I want 10 of your chinups to be behind the neck, make this the first 10 you do. Also we need deadlifts in there now. You can superset deadlifts with light goodmornings. You can do deads with your heaviest dbs, great form is a must; four sets. OMIT 10 pullups
4. You can do a little more tricep work if you want, like 2-3 sets of something.
5. Legs - try to up your weight for both squats and lunges.

*Diet adjustments needed*
Here we go lol. Up you carbs by 25 grams. You are clearly gaining muscle while burning fat so I am gonna go with it.

*Other adjustments needed*
We will soon need to implement a rest day with an intake 0f 1900 cals. not sure if we have to do it just yet, but we will need to.

----------


## First6

> WOW. That's all I got to say bro. You are ****ing killing it. Time to adjust a little...
> 
> *Workout adjustments needed:* We need to go heavier on ALL compound lifts.
> 1. Flat db chest press - we need this to be heavier. I want your reps to do this 20 (warmup), 4, 4, 8, 16 then dips, then biceps
> 2. Biceps - Do regular rotating bicep curls standing or seated, but follow this with as close to flat bar curls as you can get. This exercise should be done with grip a little wider than shoulder width, and curl like pinky is trying to touch your outer shoulder.
> 3. Back - I want 10 of your chinups to be behind the neck, make this the first 10 you do. Also we need deadlifts in there now. You can superset deadlifts with light goodmornings. You can do deads with your heaviest dbs, great form is a must; four sets. OMIT 10 pullups
> 4. You can do a little more tricep work if you want, like 2-3 sets of something.
> 5. Legs - try to up your weight for both squats and lunges.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement!
I'm working hard and I appreciate the support! 
Gotta give the credit to you and gb though. Gb really motivated me to get this going and you have been unbelievable with your help and support. 

Still have a ways to go though so hang with me for the ride!

The changes sound good. I have 2 questions right out of the box. .... 
The behind the head pull ups. What grip do you want for these? Overhand (palms away) and shoulder width?
Add the 25g of carbs through the day or at one meal? What meal is best?
I think I already know the answers but I want to be sure I am doing what you want and also want to be sure you know what I am doing. 

I have not done a rest day yet. I know you wanted me to. I was just hopin you wouldn't catch me. LOL not looking forward to that. It makes it tough to get back on track the next day. (for me)

----------


## Twist

I won't hassle you about the rest day. But make 25g carbs as much pwo as you can. On days when you don't do heavy lifting, don't do the 25g increase. But on days you do you can either spread it out or do pwo. Either way is cool With me. If it were me I would up my carbs in the morning by 5g for two meals that fall before workout, say breakfast and lunch, then add 15g pwo or in the ppwo meal (best option). Then night meals remain the same. Don't add 25g of simple carbs though! And if it is a cardio only day or a rest day, don't up the carbs

----------


## First6

> I won't hassle you about the rest day. *When it comes time - If I have to do it tell me. I don't want to sacrifice what is best for me just because "I don't wanna do something". I want to do what is best. If I run into something that def just does not work for me I will let you know*. But make 25g carbs as much pwo as you can. On days when you don't do heavy lifting, don't do the 25g increase. But on days you do you can either spread it out or do pwo. Either way is cool With me. If it were me I would up my carbs in the morning by 5g for two meals that fall before workout, say breakfast and lunch, then add 15g pwo or in the ppwo meal (best option). Then night meals remain the same. Don't add 25g of simple carbs though! And if it is a cardio only day or a rest day, don't up the carbs


Okay. This is what I thought. Glad I checked though. I wanted to be sure.

What about the pull up hand position? Shoulder width with palms away (overhand)?

----------


## Twist

little wider than shoulder width, yeah palms facing away. Idk how to do a behind the neck with palms facing toward, that's super awkward. Keep up the good work.

----------


## First6

> little wider than shoulder width, yeah palms facing away. Idk how to do a behind the neck with palms facing toward, that's super awkward. Keep up the good work.


 LOL Guess I didn't give that to much thought before I asked. lol

----------


## Twist

following, keep it coming.

----------


## Choppers

Fantastic thread. 

Serious kudos to the OP for dedication and persistence. Results are REALLY showing bro. Keep it up. 

Out of interest how much longer would it take for the OP to get to 10%?

----------


## gbrice75

> Fantastic thread. 
> 
> Serious kudos to the OP for dedication and persistence. Results are REALLY showing bro. Keep it up. 
> 
> Out of interest how much longer would it take for the OP to get to 10%?


That all depends on his genetics... it's individual. Nobody can really say it'll take X amount of days, or you'll lose X amount of bodyfat per week, etc.

----------


## First6

> That all depends on his genetics... it's individual. Nobody can really say it'll take X amount of days, or you'll lose X amount of bodyfat per week, etc.


Yeah as much as I would love to have an idea of how long I have to go GB is right. It is also tough because the lower your bf is the harder is can be to keep losing it. So I can't even say" well it took me X weeks to go from 18 to 14 so it should take the same time to go from 14 to 10. Just doesn't work that way.

Choppers - Just to point out - My official "on the books" goal is 12% I MIGHT continue on to try to achieve 10 but I have not made that decision yet. I will make that decision with the advise of Twist and GB when the time comes. But thanks for trying to sneak in the extra motivation. LOL Thought you would get in my head with that 10% didn't you! LOL well guess what - It worked. Now you got me thinkin about it again.
Oh and thanks for your comment on my thread! I hope to see you around.

----------


## First6

UPDATE:

Not a whole lot to report right now.
Yesterday I did 3 1 hour sessions of cardio.
Today I have done 2 1 hour sessions of cardio and will be doing weights tonight.
Diet is on track. Just eating what I am supposed to. No more no less. EXCEPT this morning as I was making my shake after my cardio I saw a container of home made choc chip cookies that my wife made. I was chewing the last bite of one before I even knew what I was doing. WTF? Seriously my mind was so preoccupied with stuff today that I ate that cookie without even knowing I was doing it. Just goes to show what my old life was like. No wonder my body looked the way it did. Stupid.

Hey I ordered a set of BF calipers yesterday. I'm anxious to get a reading with them. I just have to learn how to use them lol. My wife says she knows how - and they come with "instructions for a 9 point test" so between the 2 I should be able to do it. 

That's it for now. Looking forward to seeing some progress at weigh in on Sat since I up'd my carbs and up'd my cardio.

----------


## Twist

Keep it coming 6. Let's see what your Saturday stats are. I can't wait. You and gb weigh in on the same day! You might be going a little too hard lol. after this week I want a rest day. My clients lose on average 3lbs per week and I have never put anyone on a program as intense as yours.

----------


## First6

> Keep it coming 6. Let's see what your Saturday stats are. I can't wait. You and gb weigh in on the same day! You might be going a little too hard lol. Dyer this week I want a rest day. My clients lose on average albs per week and I have never put anyone on a program as intense as yours.


Thanks Bro! Yeah I'm constantly thinking about Saturday now. I can't wait for it. One more Saturday toward my goal! I hope I am not over doing it. There is nothing worse than working to hard. You put out all that work and get nothing back. Feels like sh!t. I think I am okay though. It takes my body more than average (I think) to respond. That is why I am insiting on doing more than average. So far my body is responding well to what we are putting it through. I'm anxious and nervous to see what it does with the changes we just threw at it. As of right now I def look like I have less fat then in my most recent pics posted. Good stuff!

Tonights workout went really well. I was anxious to try the behind the neck pullups so I did some. They are tough. I like them though! 

Twist - I have a few questions for you. I will pm.

----------


## tbody66

One more fan and supporter. You have made great gains and it's awesome that you are sticking with and adapting your program as necessary, keep it up and "C'mon Saturday"

----------


## Twist

> Thanks Bro! Yeah I'm constantly thinking about Saturday now. I can't wait for it. One more Saturday toward my goal! I hope I am not over doing it. There is nothing worse than working to hard. You put out all that work and get nothing back. Feels like sh!t. I think I am okay though. It takes my body more than average (I think) to respond. That is why I am insiting on doing more than average. So far my body is responding well to what we are putting it through. I'm anxious and nervous to see what it does with the changes we just threw at it. As of right now I def look like I have less fat then in my most recent pics posted. Good stuff!
> 
> Tonights workout went really well. I was anxious to try the behind the neck pullups so I did some. They are tough. I like them though! 
> 
> Twist - I have a few questions for you. I will pm.


 replied.

----------


## Twist

> Keep it coming 6. Let's see what your Saturday stats are. I can't wait. You and gb weigh in on the same day! You might be going a little too hard lol. after this week I want a rest day. My clients lose on average 3lbs per week and I have never put anyone on a program as intense as yours.


 fixed this cuz it made no sense lol. I meant 3lbs a week and nobody is on as an intense program as you

----------


## First6

> One more fan and supporter. You have made great gains and it's awesome that you are sticking with and adapting your program as necessary, keep it up and "C'mon Saturday"


Thanks for the support T




> replied.


I understand. Thanks.




> fixed this cuz it made no sense lol. I meant 3lbs a week and nobody is on as an intense program as you


 I knew what you meant. lol

Yesterday was a bad day.
Diet was on track with exception of it being low in calories by the end of the day. Prob ended it right around 1700. Oh and the other thing is I ran out of food (get to that in a minute) and all I had were a baggie of mini pretzels in the back seat from the kids. I was so starving I had to eat them. It was a medium sized handfull. Only got one workout in for the day. It was an hour of cardio.
I'm going to call it a rest day and be done with it!

I had to travel for work yesterday so I knew I would not get my mid day cardio in. BUT I took my prepared food and planned my day so I could be home for the evening cardio class. All went just as planned until the drive home. I hit the road at 2:30 for the 2.5 hour drive home. That's when the problems started. I got caught right behind a huge accident on the turnpike. We all slammed on our brakes and waited for impact. I did not hit anyone and no one hit me. Others around were not so lucky. BUT we were all gridlocked and the road was completely closed up from the accident. I sat there for hours. (Thank goodness for movies on the iPhone!) I got starved - ate the pretzels. Got home @ 7:15 way after the class was over. Was not happy!

Today is 100% on track

----------


## Choppers

hey look shit happens. thankfully you weren't injured though - that would have FAR worse and affected both your cardio and work outs if you had been injured seriously.

A small bag of Pretzels in a sub-maintenance day is not too much to worry about in the grand scheme.

Besides an hour of cardio burnt off most of it anyway! Good luck....

----------


## Twist

didn't effect you much bro. I wouldn't worry about it.

----------


## First6

Weigh in UPDATE:
Yesterday was weigh in day.
I am not thrilled but I'm okay with it. I think my body is just adjusting to the changes I threw at it at the beginning of the week.
Weight: 162 - Down from 164
BF: 14.3% - Up from 13.9%

I find it interesting that my bf% went up (is it just because my BW went down?) I def look like I have less fat in the mirror. I feel that way to.

I am pretty much willing to write the week off in my mind and continue on and let my body settle from the changes. See what another week brings. Good idea?

----------


## bigcwithane

Good job on the loss bro. I doubt you gained any body fat with a 2 lb. Loss. How are you measuring

----------


## Twist

> Weigh in UPDATE:
> Yesterday was weigh in day.
> I am not thrilled but I'm okay with it. I think my body is just adjusting to the changes I threw at it at the beginning of the week.
> Weight: 162 - Down from 164
> BF: 14.3% - Up from 13.9%
> 
> I find it interesting that my bf% went up (is it just because my BW went down?) I def look like I have less fat in the mirror. I feel that way to.
> 
> I am pretty much willing to write the week off in my mind and continue on and let my body settle from the changes. See what another week brings. Good idea?


2lb loss is really good! I believe you are using that electronic thing right? This is so funny because this is where LB should chime in and say, "drop the scale and the bogus bf calculator, go by looks." Definitely drop the scale. Get some pics up bro. 

I am confused as to why you think the week is a loss when you did so well. Please explain.

----------


## tbody66

Go by looks and how you feel, always better than a scale. Post those pics so we can help.

----------


## Twist

> Go by looks and how you feel, always better than a scale. Post those pics so we can help.


ALways be cautious when you advise this because most people have a warped perception of how they look, and they feel shitty many times regardless of progress. Its more important to have honest people around if you are going to ditch the scale.

----------


## First6

> Good job on the loss bro. I doubt you gained any body fat with a 2 lb. Loss. How are you measuring


*You bring up a good point. I did measure befroe I started but have not kept up with doing it. I should check it one of these days.*




> 2lb loss is really good! I believe you are using that electronic thing right? This is so funny because this is where LB should chime in and say, "drop the scale and the bogus bf calculator, go by looks." Definitely drop the scale. Get some pics up bro. *Yup sounds like LB! lol*
> 
> I am confused as to why you think the week is a loss when you did so well. Please explain.


*Yeah I am using an electronic devise. (I ordered some calipers but they have not come yet) and I KNOW it is not a reliable way to check bf. I take it with a lot of salt so to speak. But it is useful for me to watch up and down trending over time. When the calipers arrive all that will be set aside of course. I know I know. A 2 lb loss is a good week. I don't know why I was so down on it. I guess I just expected more. I worked Really hard and stayed on diet thruogh the week and just wanted to see huge results. I should have been happy with steady results which is what I got. 
Overall I had a really bad weekend. Just way to busy and had some major expenses incurred with some things and on top of that I just felt run down and out of energy. So with all that I guess I was just harder on myself than I should have been.*




> Go by looks and how you feel, always better than a scale. Post those pics so we can help.


*I def look better. But I have been feeling worse the last few days. I am out of energy and my strength is down. No, no pics right now. I am doing them e.o.w. I don't want to over anaylize. Posting pics every week would be to often I think. 2 weeks is a good time frame to see some changes in your body or make some changes in your diet/workout.*

----------


## First6

Weekend update:

Over all the weekend went badly. This might be the first time I am reporting that for real. Maybe with exception of the sick week. Seriously though. It was pretty bad. I don't know what got into me. Burn out maybe? I felt really "slow" all weekend. Felt tired, no energy. Strength was low. I did one lifting workout and one cardio workout on Sat and same thing on Sun and that is all I could force myself to do. My diet was terrible to. WTF? I never F up my diet like that! Sat I thought I had to have a big bowl of cereal (sooo much sugar in it) and Sunday I ate my wife's pasta dish that she made for dinner. AND I had some of the kids candy earlier in the day. Man! just writing about it now is really even pissing me off. I took a major step back this weekend guys. Stupid! What a let down.

Now. It is behind me. Can't change it. Time to shut up about it and move forward!

Today. I am def back on track. No screwing around. I did feel really low on energy during this morning's cardio but it was prob because my weekend diet was crap. Diet today is on track and wll be all day.

----------


## bigcwithane

> Weekend update:
> 
> Over all the weekend went badly. This might be the first time I am reporting that for real. Maybe with exception of the sick week. Seriously though. It was pretty bad. I don't know what got into me. Burn out maybe? I felt really "slow" all weekend. Felt tired, no energy. Strength was low. I did one lifting workout and one cardio workout on Sat and same thing on Sun and that is all I could force myself to do. My diet was terrible to. WTF? I never F up my diet like that! Sat I thought I had to have a big bowl of cereal (sooo much sugar in it) and Sunday I ate my wife's pasta dish that she made for dinner. AND I had some of the kids candy earlier in the day. Man! just writing about it now is really even pissing me off. I took a major step back this weekend guys. Stupid! What a let down.
> 
> Now. It is behind me. Can't change it. Time to shut up about it and move forward!
> 
> Today. I am def back on track. No screwing around. I did feel really low on energy during this morning's cardio but it was prob because my weekend diet was crap. Diet today is on track and wll be all day.


Don't get don't first. I'm in the same boat. My weekend was trash it was like a straight binge Idk what happend I was on it all week and the weekend came and I threw it all out the window. But get back on track and straighten sh!t out that's what I'm trying to do.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Like usual, I'm late to the dance. I find it more than interesting your BF went up and weight down...it's bothersome because it reflects a loss of LBM. UNLESS it's one of those elctrostatic scales in which case...>DROP THE SCALE...I can fingale that thing by 7% - no joke, by using it after I train and after pounding a gallon of water.

Please do me a favor a repost your current diet, your stats today and your routine. I know it's in your thread, but I think it wa changed a few times.

----------


## First6

> Like usual, I'm late to the dance. I find it more than interesting your BF went up and weight down...it's bothersome because it reflects a loss of LBM. UNLESS it's one of those elctrostatic scales in which case...>DROP THE SCALE...I can fingale that thing by 7% - no joke, by using it after I train and after pounding a gallon of water.
> 
> Please do me a favor a repost your current diet, your stats today and your routine. I know it's in your thread, but I think it wa changed a few times.


Okay Lb. You HAD to show up right after I posted about my f up on the weekend didn't you!? lol I should've known. Don't know if you had time to read the whole thread (there is not a lot of fluff in it - it is almost all meat) but I have been taking this seriously. Please don't judge me by my post about this past weekend. I did it. I can't change it. It aint happnin again. 
Yeah I am using an electronic scale. I ordered some calipers but they are not here yet. I know the scale is not accurate but I just use it to watch for an over all up/down trend. I will not be using it after I get the calipers and learn how to use them.
I'm not overly worried that it showed an increase in the bf as it is an electronic devise and I know I worked hard this week. It was prob the hardest working week I had since I started.

Thanks for jumping on board LB. Glad to have you I'll be interested to hear your straight shooting comments.

This will get you up to date:
(i don't have much time here @ work so I will jsut do a lot of copy/paste)

Beginning STATS:
37yrs
5'8"
167lbs
BF 18.5%
Current STATS: (after 4 weeks)
37yrs
5'8"
162lbs
BF 14%

BEFORE pics are in post #1 
Pics after 3 weeks are in post #100 & 101
Pics due next weekend.

Diet:
I am still eating the same thing which is:
Breakfast:
2 scoops whey
.5 cup oats
430/57/33/7
Morning snack:
4oz tuna
.5 cup oats
250/27/27/5
Lunch:
6oz chicken breast
3 cups green veggies
1 cup brown rice
473/42/63/6
Afternoon snack:
6oz chicken breast OR tuna
1 cup brown rice
353/38/43/6
Dinner:
6 oz chicken breast
3 cups green veggies
285/39/20/4
Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
205/29/8/7

Approximate totals:
1995/232/193/34
P46%/C39%/F15%

Days I do only cardio I only do 1 scoop of whey in the am and skip the oats. Or half the oats depending on how i feel.
I have not had any days yet where i do nothing at all (meaning no weights or cardio). 

Workout:

ALL am cardio is fasted. All mid day or evening cardio is done a min of 2 hours after last meal.

Here is the workout Twist designed for me. 

Monday: Chest and Biceps AND 1 Hour cardio
flat bench 35 lbs db as many reps as you can do for 5 sets
Dips, put weight on your lap and feet up on another chair so your legs are extended and nothing is touching the floor, 8-12 reps, 4 sets
preacher curls 4 sets of 7-10 reps
standing arm curls 3 sets of 10 reps 

Tuesday 3 SESSIONS of 1 hour of cardio

Wednesday back and triceps AND 2 sessions of 1 hour cardio
bent over rows 6 sets of 8-12 (standing)
good mornings with great form, light weight, 20 reps 3 sets
chin ups, 1 set of 20
pull ups, 1 set of 20
overhead db tricep extension, 4 sets of 8-12
Kickbacks, 3 sets of 16 reps

Thursday 3 SESSIONS of 1 hour of cardio

Friday legs and shoulders AND 1 hour cardio
military press, standing, 4 sets of heavy. 
lateral raise, 3 sets of 8-12
stiff legged deadlift 4 sets of 12,
Squat, put a 35lb weight on each shoulder and do 4 sets of max reps
Lunge, hold the 35lbs and lunge deep for 4 sets of 16 steps with each foot.

Saturday Sunday 1 hour cardio each day min. sometimes I will do an extra hour of cardio on one or both days If I am motivated to.

That's a min of 12 hours of cardio every week

Here are the changes that started 1 week ago: (copy/paste from Twist)
*Workout adjustments needed:* We need to go heavier on ALL compound lifts.
1. Flat db chest press - we need this to be heavier. I want your reps to do this 20 (warmup), 4, 4, 8, 16 then dips, then biceps
2. Biceps - Do regular rotating bicep curls standing or seated, but follow this with as close to flat bar curls as you can get. This exercise should be done with grip a little wider than shoulder width, and curl like pinky is trying to touch your outer shoulder.
3. Back - I want 10 of your chinups to be behind the neck, make this the first 10 you do. Also we need deadlifts in there now. You can superset deadlifts with light goodmornings. You can do deads with your heaviest dbs, great form is a must; four sets. OMIT 10 pullups
4. You can do a little more tricep work if you want, like 2-3 sets of something.
5. Legs - try to up your weight for both squats and lunges.
Also uped the cardio from 10 hours a week to 12 hours a week.

*Diet adjustments needed*
Here we go lol. Up you carbs by 25 grams. You are clearly gaining muscle while burning fat so I am gonna go with it.

----------


## First6

ALL,
Forgot to mention!!! I got some new stuff.
I picked up a nice bench from craigslist.
So now I have:
--dumbell sets up to 85lbs
--a place to do pullups
--a bench with leg attachment and preacher pad attachment. The uprights also reverse and extend up to hold the bar for squats.
--EZ curl bar
--45lb Olympic straight bar with 255lbs of plates

I'm gettin there!

----------


## gbrice75

Don't get down on yourself about the weekend First, God knows I know the feeling. All you can do is forget about it, today is a new day and you just pick right back up like it never happened. Go hard for the next month and one crappy weekend won't mean much at all. It's when we fall into these ruts weekend after weekend (like I recently did) that gets us into trouble. Hell, maybe you got a 'refeed' day of sorts and boosted your metabolism. It's isn't always a terrible thing to overeat.

----------


## First6

> Don't get down on yourself about the weekend First, God knows I know the feeling. All you can do is forget about it, today is a new day and you just pick right back up like it never happened. Go hard for the next month and one crappy weekend won't mean much at all. It's when we fall into these ruts weekend after weekend (like I recently did) that gets us into trouble. Hell, maybe you got a 'refeed' day of sorts and boosted your metabolism. It's isn't always a terrible thing to overeat.


Thanks Bro. Yeah I'm keeping positive about it now. Like I said I can't go back and change it. Over all the month I have been doing this I have been real good so It didn't destroy me or anything. I just can't do it again. BUT I am keeping a picture in my mind of that huge celebratory meal when I hit my goal! THAT WILL HAPPEN. lol

----------


## Twist

I would think of it as a refeed day just like gb said. The fact that you are getting too tired to continue means you probably need a rest day. I wouldn't put any emphasis on the scale at all. There is no way it is accurate. I would slow down a little. Let's put a low intensity cardio day in the middle of the week. Let's say 20 minutes, empty stomach, walk. Nice and easy. You need to rest! You do not gain or lose at the gym. Weekend probably did you good. Your body is telling you something, listen to it.

----------


## First6

> I would think of it as a refeed day just like gb said. *Yeah sounds good to me.* The fact that you are getting too tired to continue means you probably need a rest day. I wouldn't put any emphasis on the scale at all. There is no way it is accurate. *agreed - my new calipers should arrive this week* I would slow down a little. Let's put a low intensity cardio day in the middle of the week. Let's say 20 minutes, empty stomach, walk. Nice and easy. You need to rest! You do not gain or lose at the gym. Weekend probably did you good. Your body is telling you something, listen to it.


I never gave a rest day to much thought. I just tried to avoid it to be honest. I have been going at this thing like a bull through a china shop. Just pushing sh!t out of my way as I go. Guess it was bound to catch up to me. Although.... I do feel pretty good now. My lunchtime 3.5 mile walk was really easy (and I was truckin). I felt real good. I have no activity planned for the rest of the day. That should help some. Tomorrow is a big day though. I have 3 hours of cardio planned. I want to still do it and see how I feel unless you tell me NO def NOT.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Ok....Let me do it like this. I'm here to offer you moral support and to (first off) tell you to Forget about the weekend. 

No, you can't put Humpty back together again and who really cares. 

Your body could use the metabolic kick and your mind could use the release. For now, you are stronger and more focused.

Because you have GB and Twist in your corner, for me to come in this late and be a third mouth would be unfair to you and show a lack of respect to the other two. I won't go there. 

I will, however, tell you that I think you diet is pretty decent and your workout routine was made for someone working out at Curves. 

If it were me, I'd toss the entire thing out and stick to the basics. 

Twist and I come from two different schools. I am a do'er. I see what and how my body reacts to different ideas and techniques. 

Twist doesn't train and preaches more from a scientific approach. 

For me, what I say works for me and it '*usually*' works for the people I preach it to. 

Having said that, Twist apparently has gottent the results from his clients and it looks like you are making strides.....

If it ain't broke'

Good luck dude....

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

PS....and if you are doing 3 hours of friggn cardio a day - for you are a much stronger dude than I.

If I had to do it, I'd toss in the wraps tomorrow.

----------


## First6

> PS....and if you are doing 3 hours of friggn cardio a day - for you are a much stronger dude than I.
> 
> If I had to do it, I'd toss in the wraps tomorrow.


No. I'm gonna have to call you out on that one. You'd toss in the wraps! Please! Look at you Bro. You know what you would do if you had to do 3 hours of cardio tomorrow? You would do 3.5 just to kick the smile off of the 3's face. Like you said. Your a do'r. 


In defense of twist on the workout..... There is something you don't know. I don't go to the gym. (money) So he has been just working with the equipment I had which was close to nothing. As you can see from my post #137 I am beginning to get some decent stuff now. In the beginning of this Twist asked for others to help him with ideas for my workout so he prob doesn't mind other opinions on it. I would bet he changes things soon with me getting the new equipment anyway. 
Hey I respect you decision to lay low on the advise. I'm in good hands I know that. I would greatly appreciate your support here and there though! I got nothing but respect for you from following gb's thread.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> No. I'm gonna have to call you out on that one. You'd toss in the wraps! Please! Look at you Bro. You know what you would do if you had to do 3 hours of cardio tomorrow? You would do 3.5 just to kick the smile off of the 3's face. Like you said. Your a do'r. 
> 
> 
> In defense of twist on the workout..... There is something you don't know. I don't go to the gym. (money) So he has been just working with the equipment I had which was close to nothing. As you can see from my post #137 I am beginning to get some decent stuff now. In the beginning of this Twist asked for others to help him with ideas for my workout so he prob doesn't mind other opinions on it. I would bet he changes things soon with me getting the new equipment anyway. 
> Hey I respect you decision to lay low on the advise. I'm in good hands I know that. I would greatly appreciate your support here and there though! I got nothing but respect for you from following gb's thread.


You amuse me. I like your style and you're probably right. 3 hours of cardio makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it, but if it had to be done......I give you sincere props for the dedication. 

Again, you are right. I didn't realize it was a home gym, but I still think you can get away with some core lifts. All you need is a straight bar and some plates to do deads, str8 rows, corner rows, walking lunges, squats, push press. These are the fundamentals that crank the core and increase testosterone . A routine without them is just a routine.

As I mentioned, you are in good hands and your passion and desire to better yourself will have you reach your goals in no time. Once you have control over your mind (which you witnessed a little this weekend) the rest it kid's stuff.

I'll chime in every now and again, but for the most part I'll be here offering moral support (although you don't need it).....keep pounding my friend. I look forward to the end result.

----------


## Twist

> I will, however, tell you that I think you diet is pretty decent and your workout routine was made for someone working out at Curves. 
> 
> If it were me, I'd toss the entire thing out and stick to the basics. 
> 
> Twist and I come from two different schools. I am a do'er. I see what and how my body reacts to different ideas and techniques. 
> 
> Twist doesn't train and preaches more from a scientific approach. 
> *Lol. I do train now btw... But what would work for me would never work for most people. When I see someone in my postition, I will advise accordingly. I am big on science, but 90% is experience with a broad range of clients. Wait for the updated avy... Up 4lbs and counting.* 
> 
> ...


Yeah dude I totally agree with the curves thing. He had no equipment in the beginning except basically 30lb dumbbells... I would appreciate it if you could help him with a workout regimen. I don't have enough time to sit down and take account of all of the equipment he has available and then design a legit program.

----------


## First6

> You amuse me. I like your style and you're probably right. 3 hours of cardio makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it, but if it had to be done......I give you sincere props for the dedication. 
> 
> Again, you are right. I didn't realize it was a home gym, but I still think you can get away with some core lifts. All you need is a straight bar and some plates to do deads, str8 rows, corner rows, walking lunges, squats, push press. These are the fundamentals that crank the core and increase testosterone . A routine without them is just a routine. *Teach me more about this! I want to learn. I have a straight bar and plates now.*
> As I mentioned, you are in good hands and your passion and desire to better yourself will have you reach your goals in no time. Once you have control over your mind (which you witnessed a little this weekend) the rest it kid's stuff.
> 
> I'll chime in every now and again, but for the most part I'll be here offering moral support (although you don't need it).....keep pounding my friend. I look forward to the end result. *Hey Thanks for all the kind words Bro. I appreciate it. Looks like Twist could use some help with my workout. (Twist we all know your extremely busy Bro!) So would you be up for the challenge? Twist will prob be the first to tell ya I will listen and bring the results.*


[QUOTE=Twist;5408415]Yeah dude I totally agree with the curves thing. He had no equipment in the beginning except basically 30lb dumbbells... I would appreciate it if you could help him with a workout regimen. I don't have enough time to sit down and take account of all of the equipment he has available and then design a legit program. *Twist - Hey Man don't sweat it. I know your really really busy and I don't want you to have to "force" the time right now. That's why i always say "when you have time" in my pm's. I am just really appreciative to have you in my corner in the first place! That being said - don't forget about me. lol I still need you Bro! You gotta keep me on my diet and TRT routine! Not to mention you gotta be here to see results day! It's not far away![/*QUOTE]

Here is a recap of what I have now for both of you.
--dumbell sets up to 85lbs
--a place to do pullups
--a bench with leg attachment and preacher pad attachment. The uprights also reverse and extend up to hold the bar for squats.
--EZ curl bar
--45lb Olympic straight bar with 255lbs of plates

----------


## Twist

Exercises per bodypart that are a must:
Chest
Flat bench DB press
Dips

Back
Pullups
Rows
Deadlift

Shoulders
Military Press
Arnold Press
Lateral Raise

Biceps
Flat bar Curl
Hammer Curl

Triceps
Dips
Overhead Press
Skullcrusher

Legs
Squat
Lunge
Stiff Legged Deadlift

Calves
Whatever you can do I guess

Forearms
That's just gay... Maybe do some shadow boxing instead.


Make a workout with the above as the core. You can rotate exercises; ex. military press week one, week two arnold press.

8-10 rep range, when you can do 12 up the weight. 12-14 reps for legs. Get some heavy low rep compound movements in there.

How's trt? pm me.

----------


## First6

> Exercises per bodypart that are a must:
> Chest
> Flat bench DB press
> Dips
> 
> Back
> Pullups
> Rows
> Deadlift
> ...


Your the Man Twist! Thank you.
I will put a routine together and post it up for comment

----------


## First6

All,

I just wanted to say sorry I have been so slow responding and updating here lately. This still has my full attention but my internet has been down @ home for about 4-5 days or so. It is supposed to be fixed tomorrow afternoon so hopefully I will be able to be more involved again after that.
I have been posting a little from the iPhone but my reception at home sucks and with the net down = no wifi.

I'm still going strong.

----------


## Twist

Trt?

----------


## First6

Fianlly got my internet back up!
I have been working on job sites this week so I have not been able to access the net from the office either! I'm going nuts! lol

Update:
I forget where I left off here.
I decided to take a few days rest. What I mean by that is only doing one workout a day for the last 2 days. Today I "accidently" did a second workout (LOL) but tomorrow I am only going to do one. I just needed a recharge, and my body has been achy all over for a few days. Then I will go back to hitting it hard. Hopefully I will have my energy back and my body will feel better.
Diet is still on track.

----------


## Twist

Dude just go one day and don't workout, stop half assing a rest day. I wish my clients were this dedicated, shit I would pay them. Just take one days rest, then go back to normal.

----------


## First6

> Dude just go one day and don't workout, stop half assing a rest day. I wish my clients were this dedicated, shit I would pay them. Just take one days rest, then go back to normal.


Yeah I was half assing. I am sure I hurt my progress some this week. For the MOST part though I really could not help it. I already told you about my week in a pm but I should repeat it here so all can see I have not fallen off the wagon. This week was WAY off track. I was working at job sites all week instead of in the office. I worked 14 hour days plus 2 hours drive time. So most days I only got one workout in. One day I didn't get anything in 918 hour day at work). My diet was still okay for the most part but it was not as good as when I pack my "normal" stuff to take to the office. Sometimes I had to eat what was provided. I was picky though. I am finally home now for the weekend and I am looking forward to getting back on track. I feel really un-motivated now though. (because of so much time being off my track) I need to get up in the morning and hit it hard to get myself going in full gear again. I feel like VERY little progress was made this last 5 days if any at all. Very frustrating.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah I was half assing. I am sure I hurt my progress some this week. For the MOST part though I really could not help it. I already told you about my week in a pm but I should repeat it here so all can see I have not fallen off the wagon. This week was WAY off track. I was working at job sites all week instead of in the office. I worked 14 hour days plus 2 hours drive time. So most days I only got one workout in. One day I didn't get anything in 918 hour day at work). My diet was still okay for the most part but it was not as good as when I pack my "normal" stuff to take to the office. Sometimes I had to eat what was provided. I was picky though. I am finally home now for the weekend and I am looking forward to getting back on track. I feel really un-motivated now though. (because of so much time being off my track) I need to get up in the morning and hit it hard to get myself going in full gear again. I feel like VERY little progress was made this last 5 days if any at all. Very frustrating.


Bro, you know i've been struggling lately with things that I felt were 'out of my control' for the most part, just like your work is for you. These are the times when we have to just forget about it, pick ourselves up and move on. The week is over, you're in a position to get back on track (you are now, right?) - so pretend you had a bad dream and it never really happened. Carry on tomorrow with that mindset. Fight off those (mostly irrational) feelings of not making progress. You certainly didn't go backwards, and probably progressed even if just a little, which is better then not at all. 

I wanna hear the YOU I know in your next post damn it!

----------


## First6

> Bro, you know i've been struggling lately with things that I felt were 'out of my control' for the most part, just like your work is for you. These are the times when we have to just forget about it, pick ourselves up and move on. The week is over, you're in a position to get back on track (you are now, right?) - so pretend you had a bad dream and it never really happened. Carry on tomorrow with that mindset. Fight off those (most irrational) feelings of not making progress. You certainly didn't go backwards, and probably progressed even if just a little, which is better then not at all. 
> 
> I wanna hear the YOU I know in your next post damn it!


Thanks gb. Yeah you could tell this week really got me down. Man it is hard to recover from that! Maybe not for some but for me it just makes me feel so un motivated. 
FINALLY a new day today! I don't have to work and I can get back in high gear. Just that thought alone is re amount me up! 
Thanks for your words of support. It means a lot to me. The ME you know is back Bro. Don't worry about that!
Watch for a weigh in update later this morning.

----------


## First6

Weigh in Update:
This morning I am back on track mentally. I got up and I did my fasted cardio and and my planned breakfast. I feel good.
According to the scale the week was not as bad as I thought it might have been. I guess that makes sense. I still ate pretty good and keep the calories in line. I did one cardio workout each day except one and did no "real" weight workouts. I half assed some weights when I had a few minutes but nothing real.
So here it is
*Today:*
*Weight 161* - down from 162
*BF 13.1%* - down from 14.3%

Last weigh in I thought something was fishy with the bf result. This weeks weigh in confirms it. I was sure that 14.3 was not rigth (to high) for how hard I worked. Last week I was prob somewhere around 13.5. (the previous week was 13.9)

I got my bf calipers in the mail yesterday. I am going to try them out today and I will let you all know. Hopefully I can get a pretty acurate reading with my no experience. lol

----------


## Twist

Good job bro, when are you doing pictures?

----------


## First6

Thanks twist. I took some pics this morning. I just have not posted them yet. I got tied up doing some things around the house. I will get them up later today. I think they look the same as the last ones though. 
I was gonna wait to pm you my update until the pics were up. Thanks for checking in before I even pm'd you though! It means a lot to me that you where thinking about it!

----------


## Twist

I woke up and got out of bed to check this site, then went back to bed.... Can't sleep though so now I am eating, then I will return to bed.

----------


## Twist

I wait all week for this shit. My clients weigh in on wednesdays. I'm glad that everyone doesn't weigh in on the same day lol. Gives me something to look forward to mid week.

----------


## gbrice75

> I wait all week for this shit. My clients weigh in on wednesdays. I'm glad that everyone doesn't weigh in on the same day lol. Gives me something to look forward to mid week.


lol!

----------


## First6

I am anxious to hit the week hard. I am 1% away from my goal! Hard to believe!
I think I am going to have to keep going past 12% though. I don't think it will achieve the look I was going for.

----------


## Twist

yeah bro you can't stop, I won't let you haha. WTF would I do with myself?

----------


## First6

> yeah bro you can't stop, I won't let you haha. WTF would I do with myself?


LOL Yeah you'd really be lost without me LOL

Hey don't forget though. When I'm lean it'd not over. Then we transition to growing! Can't wait for that!

I'll have those pics up this evening.

----------


## First6

Okay here are the pics. Sorry it took me so long to post them up. I just had a lot of things to get done today since I was gone from home all week.
I really think they look just like the last set but you guys can be the judge.

Attachment 112001Attachment 112002

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Congrats on the change. Although I'm a proponent of adding some muscle tone when dieting, you've still managed to get skinnier and drop some Bf. 

Having said that, it's been about 5 weeks. I do believe you were closer to 18-20% when you started, I still think you are around 15-16% now. Call it a 4% drop, very nice.

----------


## tbody66

> Congrats on the change. Although I'm a proponent of adding some muscle tone when dieting, you've still managed to get skinnier and drop some Bf. 
> 
> Having said that, it's been about 5 weeks. I do believe you were closer to 18-20% when you started, I still think you are around 15-16% now. Call it a 4% drop, very nice.


This^

----------


## gbrice75

You're insane if you think those pics look like the last set. I was actually scared to see your pics after you said that because i'm sitting here thinking 'hmm, how am I going to put it nicely without discouraging you that you haven't changed' - no need for me to do that. You're seriously leaning out bro!!! I'm jealous! I still look like a fat fvck around the mid section and you look like a lean guy! Congrats!

----------


## First6

> Congrats on the change. Although I'm a proponent of adding some muscle tone when dieting, you've still managed to get skinnier and drop some Bf. 
> 
> Having said that, it's been about 5 weeks. I do believe you were closer to 18-20% when you started, I still think you are around 15-16% now. Call it a 4% drop, very nice.


Thanks LB. Yeah I think your right. I compared my pics to a body fat by pics web site and I seemed to me that I was around 14-15%. Let's call it 15 and be done with it. That being said. Maybe 12% will get me the look I am going for and I won't have to continue past to 11 or 10. So according to your perspective I am half way to my goal. Nice! I am ready for the second half! Let's get it on!




> This^


Thanks T




> You're insane if you think those pics look like the last set. I was actually scared to see your pics after you said that because i'm sitting here thinking 'hmm, how am I going to put it nicely without discouraging you that you haven't changed' - no need for me to do that. You're seriously leaning out bro!!! I'm jealous! I still look like a fat fvck around the mid section and you look like a lean guy! Congrats!


LOL. I never knew you cared so much! LOL. Thanks for the kind words Bro. Your super encouraging. BUT your way off about yourself. You know that right. You are def leaner than me. You are really looking good. Your still a huge part of my motivation Bro. Keep it going and keep ME going!



Yeah After some consideration I believe I am prob around 14-15% now. (Anyone can chime in here) That's cool though. I knew my electronic scale was not accurate anyway. 12% here I come!

----------


## Twist

Much better. Keep it going bro. You are definitely getting there. Hows this week been as far as cardio and such? Did we get a workout routine in yet? I forgot where we left off and barely have enough time to look at these pics (that I have been waiting all week for).

----------


## First6

I just did several tries with the new BF calipers. IF i am doing it correctly I am at 15.2% right now.

Anyone strongly agree or disagree?

----------


## First6

> Much better. Keep it going bro. You are definitely getting there. Hows this week been as far as cardio and such? Did we get a workout routine in yet? I forgot where we left off and barely have enough time to look at these pics (that I have been waiting all week for).


Yeah I'm getting there. This week was a REAL bad week. My worst by far. I worked REALLY long hours out of town and got only one cardio workout in each day. One day I got nothing in and one day I "fooled around" with some weights but it was not serious. Diet was pretty good though considering the circumstances.

No I don't have a routine nailed down yet. I am going to take the list that you gave me and put something together and post for comments. I will prob do this tomorrow. I am really anxious to have a good week and show results again!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I wait all week for this shit. My clients weigh in on wednesdays. I'm glad that everyone doesn't weigh in on the same day lol. Gives me something to look forward to mid week.


Some of your posts have been bothering me and I'm not one to pull punches. I think you're a good dude with good intentions, but maybe need to rethink your efforts. 

This post is the straw. You surely have seen 'the biggest loser' right? They all gather around the scale each week and praise or cry...yes? Well, that maybe great for tour clients but not for bodybuilding and not for these dudes. Enough weigh ins for the love of god. 

All three of these guys have made improvements and the scale should not be a factor. Zero zilch nada. 

The other was the White rice comment which is totally off base. Sure brown may be healthier, but is just as good of a carb source and has roughly the same GI. 

Ok. My quick rant. Sorry if it's sloppy. I'm the airport but you get my point.

----------


## First6

> Some of your posts have been bothering me and I'm not one to pull punches. I think you're a good dude with good intentions, but maybe need to rethink your efforts. 
> 
> This post is the straw. You surely have seen 'the biggest loser' right? They all gather around the scale each week and praise or cry...yes? Well, that maybe great for tour clients but not for bodybuilding and not for


I don't understand?

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Lost signal. 

My point was the weigh/in shit does nothing but crush your self esteem when it doesn't move. It has no business in w Bodybioling regimine. I think twist is confusing people he 'trains' to you guys who want to build a physique. 

My coach has never once had me get on s scale. Not once.

----------


## First6

> Lost signal. 
> 
> My point was the weigh/in shit does nothing but crush your self esteem when it doesn't move. It has no business in w Bodybioling regimine. I think twist is confusing people he 'trains' to you guys who want to build a physique. 
> 
> My coach has never once had me get on s scale. Not once.


Okay I get it. BUT. Right now my goal is not body building it is losing fat. I need to check myself regularly to see if what I am doing is working right?

----------


## Twist

> Some of your posts have been bothering me and I'm not one to pull punches. I think you're a good dude with good intentions, but maybe need to rethink your efforts. 
> 
> This post is the straw. You surely have seen 'the biggest loser' right? They all gather around the scale each week and praise or cry...yes? Well, that maybe great for tour clients but not for bodybuilding and not for these dudes. Enough weigh ins for the love of god. 
> 
> All three of these guys have made improvements and the scale should not be a factor. Zero zilch nada. 
> 
> The other was the White rice comment which is totally off base. Sure brown may be healthier, *but is just as good of a carb source* and has roughly the same GI. 
> 
> Ok. My quick rant. Sorry if it's sloppy. I'm the airport but you get my point.


Glad you don't pull your punches around here, most people do and it makes a boring discussion.

White rice has the bran and germ removed and is further processed to get rid of more important nutrients. White rice has very little if any nutritional value. Peanut m&ms are low on the GI too... See below for info on germ and bran and processing of white rice.
Bran = Rich in protein (incomplete), fiber, nutrients/vitamins/minerals, starch (starchy carb rather than sugar), and EFA.
Germ = Good source of EFA, folic acid, zinc (immune system), magnesium, Vitamin A, and many other important nutrients (don't wanna list all). It is also a good source of fiber.
Polishing = Removes all of the leftover nutrients that white rice has, gives it that nice shiny white look.

Need more proof that white rice sucks? ok.
White rice has no nutritional value, and in the United States it is required by law that white rice be enriched with b vitamins and iron. A diet of white rice leaves people vulnerable to diseases caused from lacking vitamins. In fact, I would choose peanut m&ms over white rice...

Scale:
A scale is a very important part of dieting and training. It really has nothing to do with weight loss either. A person can lose 10lbs on the scale, this tells me that they have been losing weight. Someone can lose 0 pounds on the scale, this tells me so much more (body is adapting, muscle is being added on, sweet spot is found, set point is created, etc etc). A scale is a great way to measure progress (not necessarily in pounds).

I agree 100% that a visual representation of the person is the best way to assess, but that is not realistic over the internet. If I take a pic of myself, post it on here, I will be 166 or so lbs, and pretty good looking as far as some muscle development and low bf etc. Now on that same day I can go to the gym, come home and take a pic and post it on here; suddenly I am 168-169 lbs, look like I'm 185lbs, muscles popping through my skin and veins all through my abs. Only because of a little bit of water, and muscle pumps. Now this is not to say a picture is worthless, because its far from it. I am just saying that scales and photos can be equally deceiving.


75% pictures
20% scale
5% bf measurement

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I'm really not going to get into it. These studied are for the average sedatary person and these studies should not be used as a wholly Grail. Truth is, Ive used only white rice as a carb source and I'm pretty confident my physique is worth more than any study? Need more proof? Good Kai green or cutler's diet. I'll bet you find white rice. 

Why? Because it's on par as a carb source ad brown rice. I'm nit talking nutritional value. I take a multi that compendates for that. I'm taking strictly carb source in terms of energy and the way it works with the body. You were the one that brought up GI index, which is completely nul in void. Means nothing when you incorporate protein and fat. GI index is completely outdated and irrelevant. 
If these guys want to use white rice over brown, they are justified in doing so. Proof is in the pictures. 


As for the scale, it's as important as peanut m&ms. Zero %. Matter of fact , I'd take peanut m&ms over the scale.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Ps. The scale has done nothing but crush gb's self esteem and judging by his pics, it has no place as any tool in his regimine nor first's nor tb's. It's as much junk as the BMI.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Enough said:

Kai Greene's Diet 10 Weeks out:

1. 16 oz steak, 12 egg whites, quart of white rice
2.2 chicken breasts, turkey burger, pint of white rice
3. 16 oz salmon, 6 egg whites, large green salad
4.16 oz steak, 2 sweet potatoes
5. 16 oz salmon, 2 cups oatmeal with raisins, cup of corn
6. shake 85 grams of protein, cup cashews or avocado
7. 16 oz steak, 2 cups mixed vegetables
__________________




MUSCLECHEMISTRY SPONSORED COMPETITOR

www.nsupps.com/chris250 

Supplementing Your LIFEstyle

2007 MR.IOWA AND MIDWEST OVERALL CHAMPION

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Nutrition Comparison: Brown vs. White Rice

Brown rice and white rice have similar amounts of calories, carbohydrates, fat and protein. This is not surprising, since brown and white rice both start out as the same raw rice. The difference is purely in the degree of processing done. If the outermost layer of a grain of rice (the husk) is removed, the result is brown rice. If the husk and the bran layer underneath are removed, the result is white rice.

Several vitamins and dietary minerals are lost in this removal and the subsequent polishing process. A part of these missing nutrients, such as B1, B3, and iron are sometimes added back into the white rice making it "enriched", as food suppliers in the US are required to do by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). 

One mineral that is not added back into white rice is magnesium. Other key sources of nutrition lost are fatty acids and fiber. When the bran layer is removed to make white rice, the oil in the bran is also removed. A recent study has shown that rice bran oil may help lower LDL cholesterol.

Here is some data from www.nutritiondata.com comparing nutrition facts for 100g of cooked long-grain brown rice and 100g of cooked long-grain white rice:

Calories: Brown = 111, White = 130
Glycemic Index: Brown = 55, White = 70
Glycemic Load: Brown = 12, White = 18
Amino Acid Score: Brown = 75, white = 71
Protein: Brown = 2.6g, White = 2.7g
Carbohydrate: Brown = 23.0g, White = 28.2g
Total Fat: Brown = 0.9g, White = 0.3g
Saturated Fat: Brown = 0.2g, White = 0.1g
Monounsaturated Fat: Brown = 0.3g, White = 0.1g
Polyunsaturated Fat: Brown = 0.3g, White = 0.1g
Omega-3 Fatty Acids: Brown = 14.0mg, White = 13.0 mg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids: Brown = 309mg, White = 62.0mg
Dietary Fiber: Brown = 1.8g, White = 0.4g
Thiamin (B1): Brown = 0.1mg, White = 0.2mg
Riboflavin (B2): Brown = 0.0mg, White = 0.0mg
Niacin (B3): Brown = 1.5mg, White = 1.5mg
Vitamin B6: Brown = 0.1mg, White = 0.1mg
Folate: Brown = 4.0mcg, White = 58.0mcg
Vitamin E: Brown = 0.0mg, White = 0.0mg
Magnesium: Brown = 43.0mg, White = 12.0mg
Phosphorus: Brown = 83.0mg, White = 43.0mg
Potassium: Brown = 43.0mg, White = 35.0mg
Selenium: Brown = 9.8mcg, White = 7.5mcg
Zinc: Brown = 0.6mg, White = 0.5mg

Bottom Line: What All This Means to Bodybuilders

Brown rice is a staple of many bodybuilders? diets for good reason; it is a minimally-processed whole-grain food that is an excellent source of complex carbohydrates and fiber, as well as essential fatty acids, protein, vitamins and minerals. 

Some nutrition myths, advocated by food extremists and popular in bodybuilding circles, unfairly demonize white rice, implying that it should be avoided at all costs, the most extreme versions equating eating a bowl of white rice to eating a bowl of sugar. 

White rice does lack some of the nutritional attributes of brown rice, but it is still a worthwhile source of complex carbohydrates which tastes better in many dishes. 

Basic Preparation of Rice

Use 2 cups of water for each cup of white or brown rice, and salt to taste. Bring salted water to a boil, and stir in rice. Reduce heat to a minimal simmer, and cook tightly covered until all water has been absorbed into rice. Brown rice takes about 45 minutes, white rice takes less than half that time.

Use slightly more water for stickier rice. Use slightly less water for fluffier, separate rice in the American preferred style. It is possible to substitute a salted broth for the salted water for a different flavor.
Rice may also be cooked using a steamer, or if added to a soup or stew, raw rice may simply be added and allowed to cook in the juices, provided allowance has been made for the amount of liquid it will absorb as it cooks. 

Storage Info

Cooked Rice -- Refrigerate up to one week in a tightly covered container or in the freezer for up to six months.

Uncooked White, Parboiled and Precooked Rice -- Store in an airtight container for up to one year in a cool, dry place. 

Uncooked Brown Rice -- Because of the oil content in the bran, which will eventually go rancid, uncooked brown rice has a shelf life of only about six months. Uncooked brown rice keeps best when refrigerated.

----------


## tbody66

okay.... now where has all that testosterone gone??? Oh, there it is^^^^^^^

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

I'm just tired of hearing about brown rice. It tastes like piss and should bs taken off the shelves. 

Let's be real for one minute. Kai's nutrionalist is one of the best in the freaking world and is paid a boat load to do one thing. Construct a diet for one of the best bbders in the world. 

Do you think for one minute that if brown rice was in any way better than white, he wouldn't use it? Really...

End of message. Eat up.

----------


## Twist

> Because it's on par as a carb source ad brown rice. I'm nit talking nutritional value. I take a multi that compendates for that. I'm taking strictly carb source in terms of energy and the way it works with the body. You were the one that brought up GI index, which is completely nul in void. Means nothing when you incorporate protein and fat. GI index is completely outdated and irrelevant. 
> If these guys want to use white rice over brown, they are justified in doing so. Proof is in the pictures. 
> 
> 
> As for the scale, it's as important as peanut m&ms. Zero %. Matter of fact , I'd take peanut m&ms over the scale.


You have your opinion and I have mine. I like using the scale. It takes 30 seconds and really isn't a big deal. Just because you don't use one doesn't mean that others shouldn't. I'm sure many other bbers on this site use a scale at one time or another. Maybe not every week, but I would bet you everyone owns one. 




> Ps. The scale has done nothing but crush gb's self esteem and judging by his pics, it has no place as any tool in his regimine nor first's nor tb's. It's as much junk as the BMI.


This isn't even GB's thread. If GB, or anyone else for that matter, doesn't wanna use the scale, I am perfectly ok with that. No complaints from me. But until someone other than you complains about it, I recommend it because it is just one more tool for evaluation.

----------


## First6

Well. I see the natives were restless last night.


Twist and LB - You both have differnet views on some things, that is clear. I gotta say - I respect and appreciate how you both discuss your views without arguing them. You both are stand up guys who take a firm stance on their view but don't feel the need to put someone else down for having theirs. I seriously admire that! You guys are top notch.

----------


## First6

Twist - I told you I would prob put a workout together from your list today and post it. I am prob not going to get to it today. Some things came up this morning and now I have a full days work to get done in half a day I left to do it in.
I'll get to it asap though.

----------


## Twist

Ok no problem bro.

----------


## First6

Quick update for today.
Diet stayed on track except I had to run to a job site in the middle of the day and I missed a meal. Had a small bag of peanuts to get me through.
Mondays are a light workout day. I did my morning workout and my lunchtime cardio. Overall I am fine with how the day went. Looking forward to tomorrow when I will do my 3 sessions of cardio! It always feels good to get that huge calorie burn.

----------


## First6

Quick update:
I kinda feel like there is nothing to report. Everything has been on track. 
Diet: On track
Workout: On track
Nothing else really to say right now.

Man! Everyone has new Avy's now! I'm left out!

----------


## gbrice75

> Quick update:
> I kinda feel like there is nothing to report. Everything has been on track. 
> Diet: On track
> Workout: On track
> Nothing else really to say right now.
> 
> Man! Everyone has new Avy's now! I'm left out!


No you're not. Stop being a puss and throw yours up there, regardless of how bad YOU think you look! Seeing it every time you post will motivate you to keep going. Plus, like I said (and everybody else as well) - you made definite and obvious improvements in your last set of pics, so throw one up and be proud!

----------


## tbody66

> No you're not. Stop being a puss and throw yours up there, regardless of how bad YOU think you look! Seeing it every time you post will motivate you to keep going. Plus, like I said (and everybody else as well) - you made definite and obvious improvements in your last set of pics, so throw one up and be proud!


We are on your side, post you in your avy!

----------


## First6

all right all right! There! Now leave me alone! LOL
Yours all still look better though!

----------


## gbrice75

There ya go bro! Lookin good in the avy too... bicep and shoulder both poppin. I don't remember seeing this pic when you posted recently, is this brand new? This is a good shot bro.

----------


## First6

> There ya go bro! Lookin good in the avy too... bicep and shoulder both poppin. I don't remember seeing this pic when you posted recently, is this brand new? This is a good shot bro.


 Lol thanks. I don't like it but I prob never will lol. 
Nope that one is a few weeks old now. I may not have posted it I don't remember. I to tired to go check to! Lol

----------


## Twist

GOod job bro keep it going. Make sure you get a rest day in. And when are we gonna see a workout routine? Damn you and GB are lagging. I might have some time in between accounting assignments this weekend to write a whole program out for both of you guys. 

You are doing real well man. Great dedication. You don't grow in the gym. When is next pics I think we need to modify diet and training to mass building while keeping cardio at this level. Not sure though I need current pics and training protocol.

----------


## First6

> GOod job bro keep it going. Make sure you get a rest day in. And when are we gonna see a workout routine? Damn you and GB are lagging. I might have some time in between accounting assignments this weekend to write a whole program out for both of you guys. 
> 
> You are doing real well man. Great dedication. You don't grow in the gym. When is next pics I think we need to modify diet and training to mass building while keeping cardio at this level. Not sure though I need current pics and training protocol.


Thanks Twist. Yeah I will get a rest day this weekend. I don't like it though. lol. I know! I am slacking big time with not getting that routine together. It hurt my workouts to. I have been doing mostly cardio and have not been doing much weights at all. I have just been so busy this week I have not had time to look at it.
Next pics will be next weekend. Tomorrow is weigh in day though. Just weight and bf with no pics. Yeah modifying is fine if you think it is time. Just remember my first goal is fat loss to get lean. As long as I am doing that I will be a happy camper. Don't get me wrong, growing is a huge priority but fat loss is still first. Until I grow I will just have to keep stealing your avy's and using them as my own. lol

----------


## Twist

> Thanks Twist. Yeah I will get a rest day this weekend. I don't like it though. lol. I know! I am slacking big time with not getting that routine together. It hurt my workouts to. I have been doing mostly cardio and have not been doing much weights at all. I have just been so busy this week I have not had time to look at it.
> Next pics will be next weekend. Tomorrow is weigh in day though. Just weight and bf with no pics. Yeah modifying is fine if you think it is time. Just remember my first goal is fat loss to get lean. As long as I am doing that I will be a happy camper. Don't get me wrong, growing is a huge priority but fat loss is still first. Until I grow I will just have to keep stealing your avy's and using them as my own. lol


 People in general can learn a lot from you. Keep it up bro, I'm waiting on your results for the week.

is this still your calorie breakdown?
Approximate totals:
1995/232/193/34
P46%/C39%/F15% 
Did you add the 25g carbs?

----------


## First6

> People in general can learn a lot from you. Keep it up bro, I'm waiting on your results for the week.
> 
> is this still your calorie breakdown?
> Approximate totals:
> 1995/232/193/34
> P46%/C39%/F15% 
> Did you add the 25g carbs?


Really? Nice of you to say that. Not sure what anyone would learn from ME though. 
Yeah you got it. And yeah I added the carbs. ( in the am)
It fluctuates a little by the day but for the most part I hit those macros.

----------


## Twist

Sick bro. Whats your equipment list again?

You have a flat bar and a bench press now right? Can you do squats?

----------


## First6

> Sick bro. Whats your equipment list again?
> 
> You have a flat bar and a bench press now right? Can you do squats?


Oh yeah! I have a good bit of stuff now. It's all ready to go!
--Full dumbell set up to 85lbs
--A place to do pullups
--A bench with leg attachment and preacher pad attachment. The uprights also reverse and extend up to hold the bar for squats.
--EZ curl bar with 150lbs of plates
--45lb Olympic straight bar with 255lbs of plates 

--I'm in the process of looking into getting a weight vest to wear during my cardio but those things are expensive! So I dunno.

Yeah I can do squats now. BUT I will have to start slow with them. I have literally NEVER done a squat in my life. I will have to look up some videos to get the proper technique.

----------


## First6

Weigh in Update:

Wow. Interesting. Nothing changed from last week. 
Weight: 162
BF: 13.1 (on the omron) have not checked the calipers yet.

----------


## First6

calipers are saying 15% (same or very slightly lower than last week)
**I am still learning with the calipers. I may not be doing it correctly. Not sure.

----------


## tbody66

> all right all right! There! Now leave me alone! LOL
> Yours all still look better though!


Nice shot, good Avy!

----------


## Twist

I am sure that things changed, just not enough for that thing to pick up. We are about to change things up anyway. I'll write up your workout in a second. First answer these questions:
1. how many days a week are you going to workout with weights?
2. How many days per week are you going to do cardio? (everyday lol)
3. Is cardio pre or post workout and what what times?
4. Is there any specific bodypart you want to work on the most?


ps. You can't caliper yourself so no way your reading is accurate.

----------


## First6

> I am sure that things changed, just not enough for that thing to pick up. We are about to change things up anyway. I'll write up your workout in a second. First answer these questions:
> 1. how many days a week are you going to workout with weights?
> *I'm flexible. Tell me what you recommend.* 
> 2. How many days per week are you going to do cardio? (everyday lol)
> *Lol yeah prob every day. No joke.* 
> 3. Is cardio pre or post workout and what what times?
> *I always do 40 minutes of fasted cardio right out of bed in the am. Most days I do an hour at lunchtime BUT it is getting cold out now so not sure what will happen with that. I also do an hour in the evening about 4 or so days a week. I am open to change.* 
> 4. Is there any specific bodypart you want to work on the most?
> *Nope not really. I need to start growing and see where I am lacking the most. For now let's just keep it balanced.* 
> ...


Sorry I was so long getting back to you here. I was out blowing leaves ALL day.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

You've made some great progress my friend. In case anyone cares, one of the biggest reasons is your consistent 40 minutes of fasted cardio. That is one of the quickest ways to drop weight. Hands down. 

Many just dont have the motivation. Props.

----------


## gbrice75

> You've made some great progress my friend. In case anyone cares, one of the biggest reasons is your consistent 40 minutes of fasted cardio. That is one of the quickest ways to drop weight. Hands down. 
> 
> Many just dont have the motivation. Props.


Props First! 

PS - i'm doing a fvcking hour of fasted 5x a week - I better see some results based on what you said above!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Actually, twist is incorrect ( I find myself saying that often). 

You most certainly CAN 3 point test yourself which is pretty damn close to the more accurate 7 PT. 

Until you get below 10%, the three pointer is all you need.

----------


## First6

> You've made some great progress my friend. In case anyone cares, one of the biggest reasons is your consistent 40 minutes of fasted cardio. That is one of the quickest ways to drop weight. Hands down. 
> 
> Many just dont have the motivation. Props.


Thanks! So the fasted cardio is the best thing I am doing. What is the worst thing? Do you see anything that makes you cringe?

----------


## First6

Thanks for the props guys. I appreciate it. Seems like twist is ready to change things up a little. I am anxious for it. Seems like my body has slowed in it's response to what I am doing to it. Should be good things happening in the near future!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Where are you?

You cannot afford to give up cardio because it's getting cold.

Thinking you're gonna drop cardio due to the weather makes me cringe. 

You might have to sack up and get a gym membership for the winter. 

I know you can afford it. Just find other costs to cut down. Eat more eggs. Eat canned tuna. Drop cable. Switch your cell phone package. Many gyms nowadays are less than $20 a month. Get a paper route. Go flip burgers at night. Something to bring in a few bucks.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Gb. Your issue isn't the cardio, it's the slips you have in your diet every few days. Once you get control over your mind, you'll see big progress. Not until then.

You've made some nice strides. This is where the rubber meets the road and you need to buckle down.

----------


## First6

> Where are you?
> 
> You cannot afford to give up cardio because it's getting cold.
> 
> Thinking you're gonna drop cardio due to the weather makes me cringe. 
> 
> You might have to sack up and get a gym membership for the winter. 
> 
> I know you can afford it. Just find other costs to cut down. Eat more eggs. Eat canned tuna. Drop cable. Switch your cell phone package. Many gyms nowadays are less than $20 a month. Get a paper route. Go flip burgers at night. Something to bring in a few bucks.


Lol. I think you misunderstand. I am not giving up cardio. Not a chance of that. All my am cardio and evening cardio is indoors. Only my mid day cardio which is just a 3.5 mile fast walk. Is out door. That will take a hit as it gets colder. I will have to find something else to do.

----------


## Twist

> Actually, twist is incorrect ( I find myself saying that often). 
> 
> You most certainly CAN 3 point test yourself which is pretty damn close to the more accurate 7 PT. * and a bioelectrical impedence test is close to a 3 point test, and a guess is pretty close to all of them. But since he bought the calipers/owns a scale/has a mirror and a camera, why not use it correctly?*
> 
> Until you get below 10%, the three pointer is all you need. *When you get below 10% you don't NEED any calipers, and unless you are competeing you don't even NEED to know your bf at all. You never NEED it at all.*


First of all you are a dick. Just because your views are different than mine does not make me (or you for that matter) wrong. I was completely unaware that people use 3 point tests still. I, and everyone I know/have ever heard of, uses a 9 point test. Since you cannot 9 point test yourself my comment is completely warranted. If you want to recommend using 3 point tests, no scale, and no carbs except your one oats meal, be my guest. But don't try to slam me for being more calculated and thorough. You use a shitload of steroids , have great genetics, and a personal dietician. I think the mirror has gotten to your head. Not using resources readily available is an amateur mistake.

----------


## First6

> First of all you are a dick. Just because your views are different than mine does not make me (or you for that matter) wrong. I was completely unaware that people use 3 point tests still. I, and everyone I know/have ever heard of, uses a 9 point test. Since you cannot 9 point test yourself my comment is completely warranted. If you want to recommend using 3 point tests, no scale, and no carbs except your one oats meal, be my guest. But don't try to slam me for being more calculated and thorough. You use a shitload of steroids, have great genetics, and a personal dietician. I think the mirror has gotten to your head. Not using resources readily available is an amateur mistake.


I gotta agree with Twist here. I am very new to this game. I want to and feel I need to use all the resources I have at my disposal. I will need to use them at least until I have enough experience to get by without them. If I am not using them right now I have no way of knowing how I am doing. I do not have the body (yet) to just go by the mirror. If I did that I would go for a few weeks in the wrong direction before I saw it in the mirror.

----------


## gbrice75

> Gb. Your issue isn't the cardio, it's the slips you have in your diet every few days. Once you get control over your mind, you'll see big progress. Not until then.
> 
> You've made some nice strides. This is where the rubber meets the road and you need to buckle down.


I know it. I've had my best week in a long time, and don't feel like slowing down now. Looking forward to breaking new ground.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> First of all you are a dick. Just because your views are different than mine does not make me (or you for that matter) wrong. I was completely unaware that people use 3 point tests still. I, and everyone I know/have ever heard of, uses a 9 point test. Since you cannot 9 point test yourself my comment is completely warranted. If you want to recommend using 3 point tests, no scale, and no carbs except your one oats meal, be my guest. But don't try to slam me for being more calculated and thorough. You use a shitload of steroids, have great genetics, and a personal dietician. I think the mirror has gotten to your head. Not using resources readily available is an amateur mistake.



LOL....Oh Twisty Twisty - actually your tried and true is in question and geared more toward the "biggest loser" candidate. I can show you the PMs people questioning you (almost) every 2-3 days

I never got personal. You have no idea how much gear I use and frankly it's extremely mild. That;s why I'm not on another level.

You admittedly dont train, havent train, and are preaching from a freakin book. I am living what these dudes are trying to go through....experience wil blow science out of the water everytime.

And you are way off line. Telling him he can't test is a complete bshit remark. If you are going to speak from a book, be accurate, Tiny.

----------


## tbody66

Twist and LB, can we please delete some like the last several posts and start over on a mutual respect/differing view ground? I love and respect you both, but I've been around this long enough to sort through the information presented and make intelligent decisions from personal experience and not let the messenger or the delivery style kill my reception of it, not everyone here has that knowledge base, or ability, just saying.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I gotta agree with Twist here. I am very new to this game. I want to and feel I need to use all the resources I have at my disposal. I will need to use them at least until I have enough experience to get by without them. If I am not using them right now I have no way of knowing how I am doing. I do not have the body (yet) to just go by the mirror. If I did that I would go for a few weeks in the wrong direction before I saw it in the mirror.


Are you serious? You're brainwashed into thinking you are nothing. Look at where you've come. The mirror from 20% to 10% will, tell you everything there is to know. Your clothes will speak the other....it's from 10% to 5% where you need alternative measures.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I know it. I've had my best week in a long time, and don't feel like slowing down now. Looking forward to breaking new ground.


You'll get there....

----------


## gbrice75

> Twist and LB, can we please delete some like the last several posts and start over on a mutual respect/differing view ground? I love and respect you both, but I've been around this long enough to sort through the information presented and make intelligent decisions from personal experience and not let the messenger or the delivery style kill my reception of it, not everyone here has that knowledge base, or ability, just saying.


I agree 100%. Please guys, it doesn't have to go down this road. You have myself, Tbody, and First6 who are all inter-twined with both of you. We're now feeling awkward because of this. We all started as friends, can't we remain that way? Friends can have differing opinions, let's debate it and learn from eachother, not flame.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

LOl.... I said it on another thread. As a person, I have no issues with Twisty (until he called me a dick).....we have different views. His teaching is from science, mine is through actual experience. Incorporate the two and maybe you have a 'nice place'...

----------


## tbody66

> LOl.... I said it on another thread. As a person, I have no issues with Twisty (until he called me a dick).....we have different views. His teaching is from science, mine is through actual experience. Incorporate the two and maybe you have a 'nice place'...


I agree, a nice place by incorporating the two. You are on a very restricted diet and I know my diet, not as restrictive as yours, makes me grouchy and short with loved ones, could you please give twist a hug and a kiss and make nice? That's an order little mister!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Actually, quite the contrairy. I'm eating like a freaking horse and feeling bloated and fat is farrrrr worse for me than dieting. Dieting, I just find that it's hard to focus on one thing (girls, work, family) for too long and all I want to do is sleep. 

Having someone breathing down your neck, telling you that you look skinny everytime we meet while you are on a 6,000+ calorie diet and feeling like a beached whale makes me crazy. Food is no longer enjoyable. 

Imagine having 7-8 meals a day all around 700-800 calories and whatever you don't finish you have to blend and drink....it sucks. Right now, dieting would be a dream. But I know I need to do this first.

----------


## First6

> Actually, quite the contrairy. I'm eating like a freaking horse and feeling bloated and fat is farrrrr worse for me than dieting. Dieting, I just find that it's hard to focus on one thing (girls, work, family) for too long and all I want to do is sleep. 
> 
> Having someone breathing down your neck, telling you that you look skinny everytime we meet while you are on a 6,000+ calorie diet and feeling like a beached whale makes me crazy. Food is no longer enjoyable. 
> 
> Imagine having 7-8 meals a day all around 700-800 calories and whatever you don't finish you have to blend and drink....it sucks. Right now, dieting would be a dream. But I know I need to do this first.


That's no joke! That would be hard to do day after day. I LOVE food and for the enjoyment to be taken out of it like that would def fall into the category ot things that suck!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

But I was wrong for bringing you into this bro and for that I apologize.

----------


## First6

SOS.....SOS......SOS

I need some help.
I took a good look at myself this morning and I don't like what I am seeing. No not a look in the mirror (but that to lol). A real look at my progress lately.

Look back at my first post on this thread. I got down to about 13 or so % once or twice and never got any further. Now that was on the omron so I was prob more like 15-16%. Point being it is about where I am now (maybe just slightly higher than where I am now). I am having some sort of hard time with this. I am mentally not letting myself get down past that 15% mark. With a good hard look I have realized that I have really slacked off after I hit 15%. Most of my 1 hour cardio sessions have fallen off to about 40 minutes or so. I am doing little cheats here and there on my diet that prob add up to some real BS by the end of the day/week. I am REALLY cut back on my weights. I am allowing all kinds of excuses to allow myself to do this. This is not the new me! this is the old me! WTF?? What am I doing? I realized (again) today that this goal of getting lean is HUGE to me. I really really want to do it. I have got to find myself again and get back into full swing. I am allowing myself to feel lately like it is a lost cause even though I know it is FAR from that. I can so do this. I know it. You all know it.
What do you guys do when you go through this kind of spell? What gets you back up to full speed?

Thanks guys. Just needed to vent and kind of publically admit my mistakes and re-dedicate myself to this.

----------


## gbrice75

Dude, I will be your biggest voice of reason on this topic, simply because i'm more fvcked in the head with this stuff then any of the guys helping us - I don't think they will argue that. I know how you're feeling right now because I go through it pretty often. It's irrational for the most part, but seems very real to you at the moment. Do you feel like the world is ending? Do you feel like you're losing control of your situation? YOU'RE NOT. You're just in a bad frame of mind right now and it'll pass.

Look at my post from a few days ago where I was glum and threatening to abandon my own thread. Look at my post the very next day and any posts since. Call it bi-polar, who knows. The point is I was on one of these trips that day and should have known better.

We will have our good days, bad days, great days, and horrible days. You need to stop focusing on percentage this, BF that, etc. and just keep doing what you already know is right. Look in the mirror and forget the numbers. I have to practice this too. 

I also have not allowed myself to get past a certain bodyfat percentage, and it occured to me that this is HUGE too. I don't know what it's like to be lean and trying to build muscle. Twist tells me that the body will allocate things in different ways when you're at a low bodyfat, and LB has promised that maintaining 10% is a million times easier then getting there - SO - we have nothing but good things to look forward to brotha. Get your head outta your ass and think positive!

----------


## First6

> But I was wrong for bringing you into this bro and for that I apologize.


Were you talking to me here?
No need to apologize to me. I appreciate the dif views. I was just confused for a minute as to if your comments were intended for help to me or just focused on apposing twist. 
I appreciate your help and encouragement and I have a great deal of respect for your experience. I just wish you and twist didn't have to go at each other all the time. It just confuses the crap out of me. 
I personally think I would make great progress doing it your way. I really do. That being said. I have been making great progress doing it Twist's way to. ( except lately when I started getting in my own way)
I don't think either one of you are Wrong.

----------


## tbody66

All right, sounds like we've righted the ship. First6, you pointed out all of your own shortcoming in your rant, so fix them and you'll be fine again. I agree about GB's personal assessment of his mental state in regards to our perception of him being atop the leader boards of mental bi-polarism.

----------


## Twist

> SOS.....SOS......SOS
> 
> I need some help.
> I took a good look at myself this morning and I don't like what I am seeing. No not a look in the mirror (but that to lol). A real look at my progress lately.
> 
> Look back at my first post on this thread. I got down to about 13 or so % once or twice and never got any further. Now that was on the omron so I was prob more like 15-16%. Point being it is about where I am now (maybe just slightly higher than where I am now). I am having some sort of hard time with this. I am mentally not letting myself get down past that 15% mark. With a good hard look I have realized that I have really slacked off after I hit 15%. Most of my 1 hour cardio sessions have fallen off to about 40 minutes or so. I am doing little cheats here and there on my diet that prob add up to some real BS by the end of the day/week. I am REALLY cut back on my weights. I am allowing all kinds of excuses to allow myself to do this. This is not the new me! this is the old me! WTF?? What am I doing? I realized (again) today that this goal of getting lean is HUGE to me. I really really want to do it. I have got to find myself again and get back into full swing. I am allowing myself to feel lately like it is a lost cause even though I know it is FAR from that. I can so do this. I know it. You all know it.
> What do you guys do when you go through this kind of spell? What gets you back up to full speed?
> 
> Thanks guys. Just needed to vent and kind of publically admit my mistakes and re-dedicate myself to this.


You have realized your mistake and this is the best thing you can do. Catch your mistakes and fix them. You have been working hard and you have a great deal of dedication to this matter. You will for sure get there. Just stay positive and stick to the program.

----------


## First6

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 
No more slacking off. I think I will be okay once I see myself losing fat again. I just need that confidence boost.

----------


## First6

Twist- I sat down and wanted to write up a workout plan but I was looking at it and realized I have no idea how. I don't know how many days I should train, how much rest between sets, how much rest between days, etc. 

You still willin to write something up for me?

----------


## Twist

Yeah no problem. You don't need anything special IMO. Just any regular split will be fine. 
Go with a 5 day split, cardio all 7 days if you want.

Day 1 Legs
Lunges
3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats
4 sets, 8-12 reps
Insert any other leg exercise you can do here. Leg curls or extension, straight leg deadlift, etc

Day 2 Shoulders
Upright Row
4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly
3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise
2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set

Day 3 Cardio only

Day 4 Back
Deadlift 
4 sets 6-10 for two, 8-12 for the other 2 sets, 1 good warmup
Rows with Olympic Bar
4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups
3 sets as many as you can do, if you can do 12, add weight

Day 5 Chest (you should use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench
3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB (can you do this?)
3 sets 8-12, big squeeze

Day 6 Arms
Standing curls
4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls
3 sets 8-12

Dips (hands on bench is what you do right?)
4 sets 8-12
Skullcrushers
3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press
3 sets 8-12

Day 7 cardio

----------


## First6

Okay thank you!
Yeah there is nothing there that I can not do. 

Questions:
1) 30-45 seconds between sets?
2) What is our goal here? Beginning to bulk? Should I be going all out? Going to failure etc?
3) No diet changes right?

----------


## Twist

If you can do 2 more reps than the routine says, up the weight. Goal here is pretty much to start getting the muscle ready for weight gain. Really want to implement some structure in a routine. Get you ready for whats ahead. 30 seconds for small bodyparts, 1minute for big. 
No diet changes until I see pics

----------


## First6

> If you can do 2 more reps than the routine says, up the weight. Goal here is pretty much to start getting the muscle ready for weight gain. Really want to implement some structure in a routine. Get you ready for whats ahead. 30 seconds for small bodyparts, 1minute for big. 
> No diet changes until I see pics


Okay. All sounds good. 

My day 1 will be Tuesdays as I will need to have Monday and Thursday be my cardio only days due to other obligations. 
I will continue my fasted cardio every morning and will still do some type of cardio at lunch as always. My weights will be done in the evenings. 
This being said. I have a diet question. 
My post workout meal will be roughly 2-3 hours before my bedtime shake and bed. In your opinion what would be a perfect pre and post workout meal for me. I want to restructure my diet around those 2 meals. Not changing my daily macros. I just want those two meals to be perfect for the workout I will be doing. 
Thanks!

----------


## tbody66

Sounds like you have a great plan of attack for the next phase of your program. Keep it up and keep us posted.

----------


## Twist

I like my pre and pwo meals to be carb rich (moreso than others I guess). But overall I wouldn't heavily weight it too much. I mean you don't want 60% of your cals to come from one or two meals. Nice and spread out, let the cardio and deficit do the work. You can shift some of your bedtime carbs to those meals, or make the 25g carbs I told you to add as pwo. 

Note this is pre and post weight training. Cardio should be treated as no different than other times during the day. If anything, you don't want a meal before. But just eat meals as normal, and if cardio falls close, o well

----------


## First6

> Sounds like you have a great plan of attack for the next phase of your program. Keep it up and keep us posted.


Thanks T! I will give frequent updates.




> I like my pre and pwo meals to be carb rich (moreso than others I guess). But overall I wouldn't heavily weight it too much. I mean you don't want 60% of your cals to come from one or two meals. *Yeah I have done that before. It doesn't work.* Nice and spread out, let the cardio and deficit do the work. You can shift some of your bedtime carbs to those meals, *My bedtime is just a casien shake so I can't do that* or make the 25g carbs I told you to add as pwo. *This will work.* 
> *So it is okay to have 2 carb rich meals so close (3 or so hours) to bedtime?*
> Note this is pre and post weight training. Cardio should be treated as no different than other times during the day. If anything, you don't want a meal before. But just eat meals as normal, and if cardio falls close, o well


Yeah I def hear ya on this. I am an over planner. I have all my meals and workouts planned just right. I don't do any cardio within 2 after any meal. That way I get the most benefit. Weights will of course be a dif story.
Thanks guys! I am boiling over with anticipation to try this out. My first day will be Tues (tomorrow).
Today is all cardio.

----------


## Twist

Just spread out carbs evenly man. If you have to have a carb rich meal(moreso than others) do it inthe morning, pwo and preworkout. But you dont want all your carb meals at bedtime. I can give you more advice but I would need to see your daily schedule. On Cardio days just spread them evenly Throughout the day.

----------


## First6

Okay so I wanted to recap everything all into one post so we can all keep track of it better.
Today is day #1 of my new diet and workout routine. I am posting everything below for comments:

My specific concerns
-daily macros. Are they where they should be
-PWO meal. Seems like a lot of carbs at only 3 hours before bed????


*Workout:*

Mondays Cardio only

Tuesdays Legs
Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg curls
Leg Extensions
Straight leg deadlift

Wednesdays Shoulders
Upright Row- 4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly -3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise- 2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set

Thursdays Cardio only

Fridays Back
Deadlift - 1 set for a good warmup, 4 sets (6-10 for 2), (8-12 for the other 2), 
Rows with Olympic Bar- 4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups- 3 weighted sets

Saturdays Chest (use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB - 3 sets 8-12, big squeeze

Sundays Arms
Standing curls -4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls -3 sets 8-12
Dips - 4 weighted sets 8-12
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press- 3 sets 8-12


*Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)*

wake up
*1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)*
Breakfast: 1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

Morning snack:
1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

*1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)*
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
32.5/52/4/375

Afternoon snack:
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
42/42/5.3/370

PRE WO:
1 scoop whey
2 cups green veggies
28/13/2/200

*Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)*
PWO: (Note – this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/400

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-242.5/Car-188.5/Fat-32.4/Cal-1993
P48%/C38%/F14%

----------


## Twist

> Okay so I wanted to recap everything all into one post so we can all keep track of it better.
> Today is day #1 of my new diet and workout routine. I am posting everything below for comments:
> 
> My specific concerns
> -daily macros. Are they where they should be
> -PWO meal. Seems like a lot of carbs at only 3 hours before bed????
> 
> 
> *Workout:*
> ...


Diet looks good. I wouldn't change anything until I see pics and new stats. If your weight starts to go up from gaining muscle mass and pictures reflect it, we should up calories. Calories are pretty low for doing as much training and cardio as you will be doing.

----------


## First6

All sounds good Twist.
I'll do less legs and add the flys on chest day No problem. Actually be HAPPY to do less legs. LOL

----------


## First6

Forgot to mention:
I am going to restart the clock with the beginning of these changes.
Today is day 1
Weigh in will be Sat mornings.
Pics will be EO saturday. Beginning in a week and a half (20th)

----------


## Twist

You should get pics up this saturday though. Could be that you need a diet adjustment and I don't know it. Like I said, cals are pretty low for the amount of training you will be doing.

----------


## First6

> You should get pics up this saturday though. Could be that you need a diet adjustment and I don't know it. Like I said, cals are pretty low for the amount of training you will be doing.


Done. This Sat it is. then EOW

----------


## First6

Okay so here it is with the final adjustments.

Workout:

Mondays Cardio only

Tuesdays Legs
Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg curls or Leg Extensions or Straight leg deadlift

Wednesdays Shoulders
Upright Row- 4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly -3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise- 2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set

Thursdays Cardio only

Fridays Back
Deadlift - 1 set for a good warmup, 4 sets (6-10 for 2), (8-12 for the other 2), 
Rows with Olympic Bar- 4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups- 3 weighted sets

Saturdays Chest (use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB - 3 sets 8-12, big squeeze
DB Flys - 3 sets 8-10 reps

Sundays Arms
Standing curls -4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls -3 sets 8-12
Dips - 4 weighted sets 8-12
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press- 3 sets 8-12


Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)

wake up
1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)
Breakfast: 1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

Morning snack:
1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
32.5/52/4/375

Afternoon snack:
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
42/42/5.3/370

PRE WO:
1 scoop whey
2 cups green veggies
28/13/2/200

Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)
PWO: (Note  this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/400

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-242.5/Car-188.5/Fat-32.4/Cal-1993
P48%/C38%/F14%

----------


## Twist

Good deal bro. Btw throw in calves wherever. You see fit. I superset them with another exercise. Maybe shoulder day

----------


## First6

> Good deal bro. Btw throw in calves wherever. You see fit. I superset them with another exercise. Maybe shoulder day


Oh yeah I was gonna. I forgot about that. Thanks
Abs to.

----------


## First6

Okay so here it is with the final adjustments.

Workout:

Mondays Cardio & abs
Tuesdays Legs
Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg curls or Leg Extensions or Straight leg deadlift

Wednesdays Shoulders & calves
Upright Row- 4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly -3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise- 2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set
Calves 

Thursdays Cardio & abs

Fridays Back
Deadlift - 1 set for a good warmup, 4 sets (6-10 for 2), (8-12 for the other 2), 
Rows with Olympic Bar- 4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups- 3 weighted sets

Saturdays Chest (use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB - 3 sets 8-12, big squeeze
DB Flys - 3 sets 8-10 reps

Sundays Arms
Standing curls -4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls -3 sets 8-12
Dips - 4 weighted sets 8-12
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press- 3 sets 8-12


Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)

wake up
1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)
Breakfast: 1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

Morning snack:
1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
32.5/52/4/375

Afternoon snack:
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
42/42/5.3/370

PRE WO:
1 scoop whey
2 cups green veggies
28/13/2/200

Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)
PWO: (Note  this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/400

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-242.5/Car-188.5/Fat-32.4/Cal-1993
P48%/C38%/F14%

----------


## First6

Update for today.
Diet was as planned. No cheates.
Workout was good. Did my fasted cardio. Did my lunchtime cardio and did my Tuesday workout tonight.
Lunges: I did 3 sets of 16 (8 each leg) while holding 30lb db's. I should have gone heavier. I will next time.
Squats. This is the first time I have ever done squats! First time EVER! First I watched a few videos to get the form. Then I practiced with no weight. 
Then I did 4 sets. One with just the bar for warm up. Then I did a set of 10w/95lbs, a set of 8 w/135lbs, and a set of 8 w/160lbs. The last set was Very tough. I wasn't sure I was gonna get the last to reps. I know these weights sound very light to you guys but for never having done them I was proud of myself. Oh yeah and my butt HURTS.

----------


## gbrice75

> Okay so here it is with the final adjustments.
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Mondays Cardio & abs
> Tuesdays Legs
> Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
> Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
> Leg curls or Leg Extensions or Straight leg deadlift
> ...


Hey bro, I know you didn't post this to be critiqued or whatever, but I figured since we're so involved in each other's progress, i'd chime in on it even if it seems nit-picky. Nothing glaring, just a few little things. See bold. Let me know if i'm out of line, lol! 

PS - I know I haven't been advising you on diet - if somebody else has been with more then just looking it over (helping with food choices and such), I apologize and didn't mean to step on toes.

PPS - congrats on the squats! Welcome to sore!

----------


## tbody66

Good luck

----------


## First6

I'm back.
Was gone all day yesterday so I did not get to the board.
Give me a minute to catch up and I will answer some questions.

----------


## First6

> Good luck


 Thanks T!
Nice new avy! I see big changes!

----------


## First6

> Hey bro, I know you didn't post this to be critiqued or whatever, but I figured since we're so involved in each other's progress, i'd chime in on it even if it seems nit-picky. Nothing glaring, just a few little things. See bold. Let me know if i'm out of line, lol! 
> 
> *GB your way out of line here Bro. I didn't ask for your bs opinion.
> LOL. I kid. Yeah Of course I want critique! no doubt about it. I have learned a lot but I am FAR from not wanting help!*
> 
> PS - I know I haven't been advising you on diet - if somebody else has been with more then just looking it over (helping with food choices and such), I apologize and didn't mean to step on toes.
> *Nope not stepping on toes. Your help is always welcome.*
> 
> PPS - congrats on the squats! Welcome to sore! *Thanks. Hold on let me check something..... Yup butt still sore.*


Okay let me try to address some of your questions/concerns.

Q-Why are carbs so light first thing in the morning?
A- Holy diet! because of a severe lacking my my copy/paste ability. I had 2 meals switched around. Thanks for catching that. I have been eating correctly but had it posted incorrectly.
Q-half cup oats in meals 1 & 2
A-It would just over do it for me on the morning intake and not leave enough for the afternoon. I need to spread the carbs out during the day so I keep running. I have a HUGE problem with getting the afternoon sleepies if I take all my carbs in in the mornings. 
Q-could loose the beans or eat less rice.
A-Yup your right. But I really like the beans for the flaver in the mix and they are basically a non issue at 41cal/.4fat/6.8carb/2.7pro in each of the 2 meals. Eat less rice - I think the carb spread will make more sense to you now that I pasted the meals in the correct places. (coming in the next post)
Q-Protien isn't real food in PreWO meal.
A-Yeah I know. I like it that way. I feel like my workouts go better when I feel lighter. I have done real food and just feel heavier and not as good. AND I want the protien to absorb as quick as possible. I THINK a scoop of whey takes about 45 minutes to absorb and my workout is about 45 minutes. So it is perfect timing start my PostWM after the workout.
Q-No carb to fuel the workout.
A-Hmmm your right. That needs to change. I thought about that for a whle when I set it up and decided to let it go but the more I think on it the more I can't let it go. It is going to bump my cals up but I am going to add something in here. Thanks.

I will repost the diet in a few.

----------


## First6

This is the FINAL diet changes! (for the next 5 minutes)

*Workout:*

Mondays Cardio & abs

Tuesdays Legs
Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg curls or Leg Extensions or Straight leg deadlift

Wednesdays Shoulders & calves
Upright Row- 4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly -3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise- 2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set
Calves 

Thursdays Cardio & abs

Fridays Back
Deadlift - 1 set for a good warmup, 4 sets (6-10 for 2), (8-12 for the other 2), 
Rows with Olympic Bar- 4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups- 3 weighted sets

Saturdays Chest (use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB - 3 sets 8-12, big squeeze
DB Flys - 3 sets 8-10 reps

Sundays Arms
Standing curls -4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls -3 sets 8-12
Dips - 4 weighted sets 8-12
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press- 3 sets 8-12


*Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)*

wake up
*1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)*
Morning meal: 
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
41.2/39.8/5.1/356.8

Morning snack:
1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

*1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)*
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
31.7/49.8/3.9/361.8

Afternoon snack: 1 Tuna Patty:
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

PRE WO:
1 scoop whey
.25 cup oats
2 cups green veggies
30.5/26.5/3.5/250

*Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)*
PWO: (Note  this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/375

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-243.3/Car-197.7/Fat-33.6/Cal-1992
P47.1%/C38.26%/F14.65%

----------


## Twist

Looks good to me. Didn't read it though cuz the last one looked good so this one is gonna be better. Can't wait for pics! If all goes well I wanna implement this new (not new, but new to your program) fatigue method. Should be good, but we need to up cals to do it.

----------


## First6

> Looks good to me. Didn't read it though cuz the last one looked good so this one is gonna be better. Can't wait for pics! If all goes well I wanna implement this new (not new, but new to your program) fatigue method. Should be good, but we need to up cals to do it.


Oooohhh You Have My Attention!

----------


## Twist

Nothing big bro. You would barely notice the change. But I don't want you to get ahead of yourself. If we throw everything we have at a program, it usually is too much to handle and the body adapts and plateaus.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Personally, I think you are going to see better results if you tone down the carbs a tiny bit and increase your EFAs.

15% fat is pretty low.

Maybe it'll work for you, it's just my personal couple of cents.

Something like 45,35,20 would work - so would 40/40/20 - would only take a small tweak like taking out the preworkout oats and swaping in a tb of pb.....fats and protein have work well for me preworkout while dieting.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Even better - take the carbs out of you mid-am snack esp before cardio - that's what I'd really do. - go pro/fat and give yourself time between that meal and cardio

----------


## tbody66

It's all sounding and looking good, I'm expecting big things from you First

----------


## gbrice75

> Even better - take the carbs out of you mid-am snack esp before cardio - that's what I'd really do. - go pro/fat and give yourself time between that meal and cardio


If you were to make this adjustment at all, this ^^^ is the one i'd make - possibly without even the added fat at this particular meal.

----------


## First6

LB, GB,
I like that idea. I'm gonna try it. To start with I am just taking the carbs out of that meal. I need to think for a little to see how I feel about putting the fat in!
Thanks for the tips!! I like it!

----------


## Twist

> Something like 45,35,20 would work - so would 40/40/20


All of the above splits would work no problems. I think trouble starts when you start to go above 25%. I like to leave room for error though. Since dietary fat is what is converted to fat stores, and not carbs or protein (rarely converted), the last thing we want high would be fats. EFAs are a good idea to add in. I am guessing that after these upcoming pictures calories will be upped. Since we just added 25g carbs, my preference is to not change anything on weight training days, but on days when there is cardio you can drop the carbs and use fat instead as Lb suggested. I am a proponent of carbs and since you are gaining muscle and dropping fat, I would hate to halt that in any way. Just my opinion. It's really splitting hairs though. Either way would work fine.

----------


## cue_artist

Wow First definitly impressed with your progress bro. Way to go !

----------


## First6

> All of the above splits would work no problems. I think trouble starts when you start to go above 25%. I like to leave room for error though. Since dietary fat is what is converted to fat stores, and not carbs or protein (rarely converted), the last thing we want high would be fats. EFAs are a good idea to add in. I am guessing that after these upcoming pictures calories will be upped. Since we just added 25g carbs, my preference is to not change anything on weight training days, but on days when there is cardio you can drop the carbs and use fat instead as Lb suggested. I am a proponent of carbs and since you are gaining muscle and dropping fat, I would hate to halt that in any way. Just my opinion. It's really splitting hairs though. Either way would work fine.


Understood. Thanks.

I will have new pics up tomorrow. BUT if you want to see them early you can just look at the last ones. :Frown:  I spent to much time half assing and I don't think there is very much change. There is a little but not much. 
I think my chest has squared off a little more and I have slightly more definition but that's about it. Def not the big changes like I had in the past. My clothes are not gettign losser. They fit the same as 2-3 weeks ago.
That being said. Since tues. I have been back in high gear so bigger changes are coming!

----------


## First6

> Wow First definitly impressed with your progress bro. Way to go !


Hey ThankS Bro!
You prob noticed I half assed for a little while there but I am back on my game now. (since Tues) Stay tuned for changes to come rolling in again.

Is that you in your avy? Looking Real Good! Impressive.

----------


## gbrice75

> Understood. Thanks.
> 
> I will have new pics up tomorrow.* BUT if you want to see them early you can just look at the last ones.* I spent to much time half assing and I don't think there is very much change. There is a little but not much. 
> I think my chest has squared off a little more and I have slightly more definition but that's about it. Def not the big changes like I had in the past. My clothes are not gettign losser. They fit the same as 2-3 weeks ago.
> That being said. Since tues. I have been back in high gear so bigger changes are coming!


LoL STOP this sh!t - I'M the only one allowed to beat up on myself! 

Funny you mention about clothes getting looser - here I am cutting, and my clothes ARE getting looser, and it's freaking me out because I just think i'm getting 'smaller'.

----------


## First6

> LoL STOP this sh!t - I'M the only one allowed to beat up on myself! 
> 
> Funny you mention about clothes getting looser - here I am cutting, and my clothes ARE getting looser, and it's freaking me out because I just think i'm getting 'smaller'.


HaHa What! you think your special now!? LOL
Yeah I dropped 2 belt holes REAL fast. Then it slowed down and now they just fit the same every day as far as I can tell. I think I am still lossing fat (slowly) though so I THINK the clothes not getting smaller is okay. Or they are still getting loser but jst to slowly for me to notice.

----------


## gbrice75

> HaHa What! you think your special now!? LOL
> Yeah I dropped 2 belt holes REAL fast. Then it slowed down and now they just fit the same every day as far as I can tell. I think I am still lossing fat (slowly) though so I THINK the clothes not getting smaller is okay. Or they are still getting loser but jst to slowly for me to notice.


Here's the problem bro, at least for me (I don't know if you were ever fat like I was):

Anybody can go from being a fat person to a 'regular' person. It seemed tough at the time, but in hindsight it was a CAKEWALK.

Getting from a regular guy (like I consider myself these days) to being in phenomenal shape is a fvcking BITCH! So yea, we get spoiled by that initial fast progress, then it slows down as soon as we get accustomed to seeing noticeable weekly improvements. God's sick joke I tell ya!

----------


## First6

> Here's the problem bro, at least for me (I don't know if you were ever fat like I was):
> 
> Anybody can go from being a fat person to a 'regular' person. It seemed tough at the time, but in hindsight it was a CAKEWALK.
> 
> Getting from a regular guy (like I consider myself these days) to being in phenomenal shape is a fvcking BITCH! So yea, we get spoiled by that initial fast progress, then it slows down as soon as we get accustomed to seeing noticeable weekly improvements. God's sick joke I tell ya!


OH YEAH!! 100% agree. I can relate. I am 160 now. Here is a pic of me at 215. My wife is 8 months preg in it and my belly is bigger!


Attachment 112237


Not sure why the pic isn't showing up. If you click on it it shows up though. At least for me.

----------


## gbrice75

I can see it, love the humorous pics too lol. Belly comparison!

----------


## First6

> I can see it, love the humorous pics too lol. Belly comparison!


LOL. Yeah I always tried to make lite of it. I was only smiling on the outside though! I'm sure you understand.

----------


## cue_artist

Yes this is me in the avy. Couldnt of done it without you guys. I cant be more thankful

----------


## First6

> yes this is me in the avy. Couldnt of done it without you guys. I cant be more thankful


nice!

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL. Yeah I always tried to make lite of it. I was only smiling on the outside though! I'm sure you understand.


Yep, I was the same way. I always touted myself as the fat guy, brought it RIGHT up to the forefront, pretended it didn't bother me. I did this so others couldn't use it against me. On the inside, it killed me!




> Yes this is me in the avy. Couldnt of done it without you guys. I cant be more thankful


Fvcking awesome bro, i'm super jealous!

----------


## First6

Today was a strange day.
I woke up late and decided not to do my cardio. Then just as I was about to get in the shower I said no screw this. I'm already late I may as well just do the cardio anyway. So i did the cardio. I even did a little extra. I did an hour and 10 minutes. Then as i was getting ready for work I was thinking the cardio felt Real good today. I might do some extra at lunchtime. So I grabed my gym bag on the way out the door. At lunchtime I went to do my normal walk and something in my head snapped again. Because of the super nice weather?? I don't know... Anyway I called the office and gave the the old "due to lack of interest I will not be in the rest of the afternoon". 
I said screw the normal walk. 
I walked 1.1 miles to warm up. 
Then I ran a 5k. 
Then I walked the same 5k. 
Then I ran a 3k. 
Then I walked the same 3k. 
No joke
Here is a pic of my heart rate monitor at the finish. The only thing it does not reflect is the 1.1 mile warm up. You can add about 130 cals to it for that.
Attachment 112276
2 hrs 26 minutes
1441 cals (1571 with the warm up added in)

Add the 600 cals I burned at the morning cardio and I burned over 2200 cals in cardio alone. Don't know what I burned withe the weights today lol.

Crazy day. My hips hurt like a mother.

----------


## gbrice75

> Today was a strange day.
> I woke up late and decided not to do my cardio. Then just as I was about to get in the shower I said no screw this. I'm already late I may as well just do the cardio anyway. So i did the cardio. I even did a little extra. I did an hour and 10 minutes. Then as i was getting ready for work I was thinking the cardio felt Real good today. I might do some extra at lunchtime. So I grabed my gym bag on the way out the door. At lunchtime I went to do my normal walk and something in my head snapped again. Because of the super nice weather?? I don't know... Anyway I called the office and gave the the old "due to lack of interest I will not be in the rest of the afternoon". 
> I said screw the normal walk. 
> I walked 1.1 miles to warm up. 
> Then I ran a 5k. 
> Then I walked the same 5k. 
> Then I ran a 3k. 
> Then I walked the same 3k. 
> No joke
> ...


Hey bro. I'm glad to see you have this kind of fire, and don't want to piss on your parade - but just be careful. How many calories are you eating per day? Remember that even cardio can be over done. This is where TDEE comes into play - people that are that active every day obviously need to eat more then somebody like you. I realize you're not doing it every day, i'm just saying to be careful as torching LBM is a reality when you're running a caloric deficit diet.

----------


## First6

> Hey bro. I'm glad to see you have this kind of fire, and don't want to piss on your parade - but just be careful. How many calories are you eating per day? Remember that even cardio can be over done. This is where TDEE comes into play - people that are that active every day obviously need to eat more then somebody like you. I realize you're not doing it every day, i'm just saying to be careful as torching LBM is a reality when you're running a caloric deficit diet.


Oh I know. This was a one time thing. I just had a wild hair. I did eat some extra clean food though to compensate.

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh I know. This was a one time thing. I just had a wild hair. I did eat some extra clean food though to compensate.


I figured as much. Hey, aren't you due for updated pics this weekend? I just posted mine, check em out. Tbody is due too.

----------


## First6

> I figured as much. Hey, aren't you due for updated pics this weekend? I just posted mine, check em out. Tbody is due too.


Yeah but I jsut saw yours so now I might be... um out sick or somthing. (cough cough)
You showed some real improvment! Sounds gay whatever but I'm proud of you!

didn't see tbody's yet. He will prob do it tomorrow.

mine will be tomorrow also.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah but I jsut saw yours so now I might be... um out sick or somthing. (cough cough)
> You showed some real improvment! Sounds gay whatever but I'm proud of you!
> 
> didn't see tbody's yet. He will prob do it tomorrow.
> 
> mine will be tomorrow also.


Haha thanks bro! Not gay at all. This is great... I have the pressure of my own pics every 2 weeks.. but it feels kinda good knowing that i'm not going through it alone... I have you and Tbody with me!

----------


## Twist

You know pictures is coming up that's why you hit the cardio hard! Whatever keeps you going brother. Good job.

----------


## First6

> You know pictures is coming up that's why you hit the cardio hard! Whatever keeps you going brother. Good job.


You know. That is the obvious answer and it may be true on a sub level. But I have to say I am really focused on the end goal right now. I am really not making to big a deal of this weeks pics since I know not a LOT of progress was made. NOW that being said... I have weighed in this morning taken the new pics and I think I may have been wrong. The half assing may have done me a little good LOL. I see some progress. Not a lot. but some. STILL focused on the end goal though.

pics coming up soon.

----------


## First6

Okay. So I have said a few times that I did not expect to much from these pics since I spent a little while not going 100% on diet and workout. 
Overall I am happy with the progress. Not proud but happy. I am still moving towared the end goal. I def have not gone backwards.

Weight: 162 (up 1 lb)
BF: 12% (on omron -so real number is prob about 14%)

Pics deleted and re posted later.

----------


## First6

Here are 2 more I forgot

Pics deleted. reposted later.

----------


## First6

I need to learn how to take better pics. These look like crap.
Advise please.

----------


## gbrice75

Wow bro, that's all I can say. That last pic in the first set is great - LOOK AT YOUR SHAPE!! Look at the separation starting between your delts and tri's! Sorry but you did not have this shape a couple of months ago. You are making GREAT strides! I'm proud of you too brotha, keep up the great work! You're starting to scare me now... I JUST might have a broken camera in 2 weeks... =)

----------


## tbody66

You know the progress is great, even maybe ahead of schedule. We just keep this up as a lifestyle and we'll all be happy where we get and stay.

Why did GB change is avy to a young Lou Ferrigno???

----------


## First6

> Wow bro, that's all I can say. That last pic in the first set is great - LOOK AT YOUR SHAPE!! Look at the separation starting between your delts and tri's! Sorry but you did not have this shape a couple of months ago. You are making GREAT strides! I'm proud of you too brotha, keep up the great work! You're starting to scare me now... I JUST might have a broken camera in 2 weeks... =)


Thanks GB. I see a little progress but I am going to really show strides in 2 weeks. Thanks for the encouragement.
Give me some tips on better pics. These look like crap!




> You know the progress is great, even maybe ahead of schedule. We just keep this up as a lifestyle and we'll all be happy where we get and stay.
> 
> Why did GB change is avy to a young Lou Ferrigno???


I was wondering the same thing! Hey GB... you should go back to putting yourself in your avy. It will help motivate you... If you keep Lou in there you will look at him all day and slack off!

----------


## First6

Hey guys. Seriously. Give me some pointers on taking better pics. 
Sounds stupid but I look more defined than these pics are showing. How can I get the pics to look better and show what I really look like? 
Example - My top 2 abs are starting to show but you would never know it by looking at these.
help!?

----------


## Twist

post new pics! Your other ones were good. These ones are tiny on my computer. Can't get them to enlarge.

----------


## tbody66

> Hey guys. Seriously. Give me some pointers on taking better pics. 
> Sounds stupid but I look more defined than these pics are showing. How can I get the pics to look better and show what I really look like? 
> Example - My top 2 abs are starting to show but you would never know it by looking at these.
> help!?


Get your wife, or at least someone other than yourself, use a darker background and not so much light that it drowns you out, edit the darkness or color on your pics, I drop the darkness one, up the contrast on, and drop the midlevel one. Too much light drowns out the lines and not enough makes detail difficult to see.

----------


## Sicko

good job on getting pics up..Definate Improvements,you all got a good thing going on keep it up...

----------


## First6

Hey guys I am re-uploading the pics.
I figured out how to make them bigger so you can see them better.

Attachment 112317Attachment 112318Attachment 112319Attachment 112320

Weight: 162 (up 1 lb)
BF: 12% (on omron -so real number is prob about 14%)

----------


## First6

Last 2

Attachment 112322Attachment 112321

----------


## First6

> Get your wife, or at least someone other than yourself, use a darker background and not so much light that it drowns you out, edit the darkness or color on your pics, I drop the darkness one, up the contrast on, and drop the midlevel one. Too much light drowns out the lines and not enough makes detail difficult to see.


Thanks. But I should have mentioned. I have no idea how to edit color on pics.
help??

----------


## Twist

Those pics look much better. Yeah bro good work. Progress is coming along nicely. Let's keep everything where its at and see how next week looks. I want the bf% to get a little lower before we up calories. You don't have much lbm so its not really a worry with low cals. So keep on going the way you have man. 

How long have you been following the workout routine for and what are your thoughts on it? I also want you to start doing crunches on days when you don't weight train. Crunches should take 4-6 seconds per rep, big stretch at the bottom and exhale on the way up as if you are trying to fog up a window. This is the most important part: BREATH AS IF YOU ARE TRYING TO BREATH HOT AIR TO FOG UP A WINDOW. It will make all the difference. If you breath as if you are trying to blow out a candle it is not the same. It sounds stupid but it works wonders. Big contractions just like with every muscle, don't let the tension off of the abs in between reps. This will pull your abs out in 2 weeks guaranteed.

Situps
as many reps as you can do, 4-6second tempo, focus on breathing, and 5 sets of this on days when you don't weight train.

----------


## cue_artist

Good job First. How long have you been on this diet/workout routine ?

----------


## First6

> Those pics look much better. Yeah bro good work. Progress is coming along nicely. Let's keep everything where its at and see how next week looks. I want the bf% to get a little lower before we up calories. You don't have much lbm so its not really a worry with low cals. So keep on going the way you have man. 
> 
> How long have you been following the workout routine for and what are your thoughts on it? I also want you to start doing crunches on days when you don't weight train. Crunches should take 4-6 seconds per rep, big stretch at the bottom and exhale on the way up as if you are trying to fog up a window. This is the most important part: BREATH AS IF YOU ARE TRYING TO BREATH HOT AIR TO FOG UP A WINDOW. It will make all the difference. If you breath as if you are trying to blow out a candle it is not the same. It sounds stupid but it works wonders. Big contractions just like with every muscle, don't let the tension off of the abs in between reps. This will pull your abs out in 2 weeks guaranteed.
> 
> Situps
> as many reps as you can do, 4-6second tempo, focus on breathing, and 5 sets of this on days when you don't weight train.


Okay. This sounds like a really cool technique. I am gonna do the first run of it today.
Well Tues will be 1 week that I have been doing this routine. So far it is Perfect for me. The timing is great. the split is great. No probs whatsoever. Shoulders feel like they need more but that was my fault as I could have done better with what I did. (learning technique)




> Good job First. How long have you been on this diet/workout routine ?


Well routine was just answered but the diet is a longer story. I have been on some kind of cut (more on than off) for years. I have been on this diet since the beggining of this thread. (2 tired to go look at the date) lol The whole thing has been good except for about 3 weeks or so of half assing both the diet and workout.

----------


## gbrice75

> Why did GB change is avy to a young Lou Ferrigno???


LoL!!!




> Thanks GB. I see a little progress but I am going to really show strides in 2 weeks. Thanks for the encouragement.
> Give me some tips on better pics. These look like crap!
> 
> I was wondering the same thing! Hey GB... you should go back to putting yourself in your avy. It will help motivate you... If you keep Lou in there you will look at him all day and slack off!


You're welcome bro, and LMAO you and TB are insane! =P

----------


## Twist

Good shit bro. Glad everything is working well

----------


## Twist

BUMP! Where you at First?

----------


## First6

No fear Bro. I'm still here. Just been working long hours. 
I'm bringing it strong though. On diet 110%. NO cheating. 
Been hitting every cardio and every workout to. My ass still hurts from squats on tues Lol
Shoulders are a little sore this morning. 
All is on plan!

----------


## tbody66

Glad you are on track with the diet and sore from the workouts, life is good.

----------


## gbrice75

Great job First!

----------


## Twist

> No fear Bro. I'm still here. Just been working long hours. 
> I'm bringing it strong though. On diet 110%. NO cheating. 
> Been hitting every cardio and every workout to. My ass still hurts from squats on tues Lol
> Shoulders are a little sore this morning. 
> All is on plan!


Sick bro

----------


## First6

Busy Busy Busy Week. Sorry I haven't been around.

----------


## First6

Weight: 160.0 (down 2lbs)
BF: 11.5 on Omron so real # is prob about 13.5 (down .5%)
I am happy with it!

I sopped using the calipers because I was doing a 3 point and I want to look on the net and find out how to do a 5 or 9 point.

How do I look and feel?
I feel great. I had an awesome week. Maybe the best week yet. I feel light and strong.
I am really seeing changes in the mirror now. I think the BF is finally low enough that I see regular changes. My shoulders are gaining a lot of definition. Especially when they get a pump. (of course) I can see abs if I flex and the lighting is right.
Def getting there!

----------


## gbrice75

> Weight: 160.0 (down 2lbs)
> BF: 11.5 on Omron so real # is prob about 13.5 (down .5%)
> I am happy with it!
> 
> I sopped using the calipers because I was doing a 3 point and I want to look on the net and find out how to do a 5 or 9 point.
> 
> How do I look and feel?
> I feel great. I had an awesome week. Maybe the best week yet. I feel light and strong.
> I am really seeing changes in the mirror now. I think the BF is finally low enough that I see regular changes. My shoulders are gaining a lot of definition. Especially when they get a pump. (of course) I can see abs if I flex and the lighting is right.
> Def getting there!


So glad to hear bro!!! Been missing ya on the board (no homo!), you're always a good motivator and bring inspiration as well.

It seems like the two of us are in the same place right now - locked in, focused - I LOVE it! Great job!

----------


## tbody66

> So glad to hear bro!!! Been missing ya on the board (no homo!), you're always a good motivator and bring inspiration as well.
> 
> It seems like the two of us are in the same place right now - locked in, focused - I LOVE it! Great job!


Both of you do, and I like it, keep it up, and thanks for letting the rest of us be a part of it all.

----------


## Twist

> Weight: 160.0 (down 2lbs)
> BF: 11.5 on Omron so real # is prob about 13.5 (down .5%)
> I am happy with it!
> 
> I sopped using the calipers because I was doing a 3 point and I want to look on the net and find out how to do a 5 or 9 point.
> 
> How do I look and feel?
> I feel great. I had an awesome week. Maybe the best week yet. I feel light and strong.
> I am really seeing changes in the mirror now. I think the BF is finally low enough that I see regular changes. My shoulders are gaining a lot of definition. Especially when they get a pump. (of course) I can see abs if I flex and the lighting is right.
> Def getting there!


Killer bro I can't wait to see pictures. Hey bro if thanksgiving is gonna mess with your goals I wrote a good article in this section on how to minimize it. I think the title is "minimize damage from the Holidays" or something.

----------


## First6

> So glad to hear bro!!! Been missing ya on the board (no homo!), you're always a good motivator and bring inspiration as well.
> 
> It seems like the two of us are in the same place right now - locked in, focused - I LOVE it! Great job!


Thanks!. Yeah We are both on Lock right now. Good stuff! Great job on your progress. I was really happy to see your throwing up huge results numbers!




> Both of you do, and I like it, keep it up, and thanks for letting the rest of us be a part of it all.


I am really glad your a part of my thread T. I haven't said mch about it but I learn a lot from many of your posts. Your prgress is astounding right now! Your last pics seriously threw me off for a minute. I thought you posted pics of someone else at first glance!




> Killer bro I can't wait to see pictures. Hey bro if thanksgiving is gonna mess with your goals I wrote a good article in this section on how to minimize it. I think the title is "minimize damage from the Holidays" or something.


Hey Thanks Twist! Thats awesome. Yeah we will all have a minor setback but at least we are all in it together. I'll check out thta article.

----------


## First6

One more thing...
Just wanted to say... I was "gone" for almost a week and the minute I post again you three jumped right in and were right there for me. Can't say how much that means to me.

----------


## tbody66

You are one of the good ones too, first, it's mutual, thanks for the posts and comments and for sticking with everything. It makes what we do worth it, IMO. I am very excited about what changes you will make as well.

----------


## gbrice75

> You are one of the good ones too, first, it's mutual, thanks for the posts and comments and for sticking with everything. It makes what we do worth it, IMO. I am very excited about what changes you will make as well.


x2 ^^

----------


## First6

Monday again. Yuck.
Short week this week. Yeah.

----------


## First6

Well I am going off TRT this week. NOT looking forward to this AT ALL!
Gotta do it though because I am going to the Doc next week and I want him to up my dose.
I have a feeling I will feel pretty lousy this week as a result. I hope it doesn't effect my progress to much. I am going to try to ignore it mentally and just power through.

One question though... Since my Test levels will go way low should I take a week off from the weights and just do extra cardio? 
Do light weights trying to avoid getting sore?
What should I do?

----------


## tbody66

> Well I am going off TRT this week. NOT looking forward to this AT ALL!
> Gotta do it though because I am going to the Doc next week and I want him to up my dose.
> I have a feeling I will feel pretty lousy this week as a result. I hope it doesn't effect my progress to much. I am going to try to ignore it mentally and just power through.
> 
> One question though... Since my Test levels will go way low should I take a week off from the weights and just do extra cardio? 
> Do light weights trying to avoid getting sore?
> What should I do?


Just power through like you don't even know you're off. 

I just read a study about exercise training in castrated rats (hence zero testosterone levels ) that showed muscle mass and strength gains over the test period through exercise alone.

----------


## First6

> Just power through like you don't even know you're off. 
> 
> I just read a study about exercise training in castrated rats (hence zero testosterone levels) that showed muscle mass and strength gains over the test period through exercise alone.


Thanks T.
That's the catch though.... I HOPE I don't even know I am off.

----------


## tbody66

Me too.

----------


## gbrice75

I agree with T here, just keep doing your thing and don't overthink it all too much.

----------


## Twist

cardio mainly. Recovery time will be extended. keep workouts in the 10-12 range and focus on small muscles and isolation exercises.

----------


## First6

> Me too.


Thanks T




> I agree with T here, just keep doing your thing and don't overthink it all too much.


Yeah that is the idea. This will be a physical change though not just in my head.... So I will only be able to "power" through it to a point. Something will have to change. (workout less intense prob)




> cardio mainly. Recovery time will be extended. keep workouts in the 10-12 range and focus on small muscles and isolation exercises.


thanks Twist. Got your pm. (and responded) I appreciate the specifics of what to expect. Could be a rough week but only time will tell.

----------


## First6

Forgot yesterday's update:

It was a good day over all.
I was very strict with my diet. Even to the point of while cleaning up after the kids evening snack there was an untouched oreo on the plate. As soon as my eyes caught it my brain went "bingo! Gold mine!. So I popped it into my mouth without even thinking. Then the light bulb went off. I spit it out without even a single chew! LOL LOL. My wife saw the whole thing and was like "WTF??" LOL
Yesterday was cardio only day. I did my am fasted 1 hour interval. Did my lunchtime walk (5K). Then took a run in the evening (5K). 

Things are going well. Very well. I feel good.
A little concerned about this week being off TRT and all. It will be easy to gain fat so I have to be super concious about diet and do some extra cardio. 
I hope you all can give me a little extra encouragement this week! I might need it.

Well... I'm outa here.... time to go for that lunchtime walk.

----------


## First6

Is this right for a 9 point caliper test?

Here are the 9 places on your body where you take the measurements: 

•Pectoral 
Upper Chest A diagonal fold, halfway between the nipple and the front of the underarm crease. 

•Tricep 
A vertical fold halfway between the shoulder and elbow joint, directly over the tricep. 

•Bicep 
A vertical fold halfway between the shoulder and elbow joint. 

•Suprailiac 
A diagonal fold following the natural angle of the hipbone. 

•Lower Back/Kidney 
A horizontal fold about 2 inches to the right of the spine, directly over the kidneys. 

•Subscapular 
A slightly angled vertical fold between the right shoulder blade and the spine. 

•Umbilicus/Abdomen 
A horizontal fold one inch to the right of the navel. 

•Calf 
A vertical fold directly in the middle of the calf muscle. 

•Upper Thigh 

Now, Pinch an inch. For most measurements, using your thumb and index finger, you squeeze approximately 1 inch of fat and then use the caliper to measure the amount of millimeters that the fat takes up. 

*If you are using a plastic caliper, remember to use the slider piece which points to the number of millimeters.* 

THE MATH 
Nope, getting a "20" pinch on your abdomen does not mean you have 20% BF. 


•Add up the 9 measuremenst that you took with the caliper 

•Divide the total sum of the skinfold measurements by your weight 

•Multiply the result by 27. 

Thanks

----------


## First6

Update for today.

Good day.
Not much to report really.
Stayed on diet 100% 
Did my morning 1 hour of interval cardio. Did my lunchtime walk. (5K) This evening since I am off TRT I did a light arm workout and 35 min of interval cardio.

I have my bloodwork on Friday so thankfully only 2 more days of low test. (I will come home and take a shot right after the bloodwork on Friday morning)
So far I don't feel that bad. I physically know I am low though. My hips are hurting from the cardio. Same cardio I always do with no problems. I am tired. Slightly disinterested in working out but doing okay there for the most part. Sex drive is still fine...but then again my wife is really hot so...

----------


## Twist

Off the top of my head that caliper test looks right bro. You are doing really well and this low test moment won't mean shit in the long run. You have a great level of dedication. I have seen very few jump right into this and just keep going like you have. It's inspirational.

----------


## First6

> Off the top of my head that caliper test looks right bro. You are doing really well and this low test moment won't mean shit in the long run. You have a great level of dedication. I have seen very few jump right into this and just keep going like you have. It's inspirational.


Thanks Twist. I'm gonna try that 9 point test this weekend. Just for kicks really because I am not really going by the numbers anymore I am just going for the look that I see in my head. 

Thanks for the kind words Twist. I am just trying to achieve my goals bro. First time in my life I am actually going to do it! I honestly could not have gotten this far without your support though.

----------


## tbody66

> Off the top of my head that caliper test looks right bro. You are doing really well and this low test moment won't mean shit in the long run. You have a great level of dedication. I have seen very few jump right into this and just keep going like you have. It's inspirational.


This^^^ Proud to have you on the boards!!!

----------


## First6

Thanks T

----------


## First6

Acne!
WTF?
I have NEVER had any trouble with it at all ever. This morning I wake up and I have it on my face, my back, and my butt. 
Gotta be because my test is low?
Strange.

----------


## First6

Cardio this morning was Really tough. I had no energy at all. I got through it but Only because I got pissed off at how low my energy was and that drove me forward. 
Can't wait until Friday.

----------


## Twist

> Acne!
> WTF?
> I have NEVER had any trouble with it at all ever. This morning I wake up and I have it on my face, my back, and my butt. 
> Gotta be because my test is low?
> Strange.


Yes, hormone fluctuations.




> Cardio this morning was Really tough. I had no energy at all. I got through it but Only because I got pissed off at how low my energy was and that drove me forward. 
> Can't wait until Friday.


Whatever works.

----------


## gbrice75

Don't get down First, definitely up's and downs of the hormones. You'll feel better!

----------


## First6

yeah thanks guys. I was asuming that is all it was. I am motivated mentally so I know that is not responsible for the low energy. I just feel tired.
I am drinking diet soda today.... I almost never do that as I can't handle the caffeine (it gives me headaches)
I'm not really getting down... It will soon be over so it really isn't messing with my head to much. 

I really killed it for the last week so It would be tough to get me down right now!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

If it makes you feel any better bro, I feel like complete sh!t today. I am EXHAUSTED. I attribute this to the fact that i'm getting sick, and the additional cardio is really taking a toll on my body. I'm still sore in my chest from Monday, and my legs and ass are sore from yesterday. I couldn't stay awake past 8:30pm last night, yet had a sh!tty sleep because of this sore throat i'm nursing.

Cardio was awful and uninspired today, but my weight workout was surprisingly intense. I think i'm going to take off from 2nd cardio today and rest up. Plus, tomorrow and Friday I don't have to get up early to go to the gym, so i'll catch up on some much needed rest. I'm just worried about next week!

----------


## First6

> If it makes you feel any better bro, I feel like complete sh!t today. I am EXHAUSTED. I attribute this to the fact that i'm getting sick, and the additional cardio is really taking a toll on my body. I'm still sore in my chest from Monday, and my legs and ass are sore from yesterday. I couldn't stay awake past 8:30pm last night, yet had a sh!tty sleep because of this sore throat i'm nursing.
> 
> Cardio was awful and uninspired today, but my weight workout was surprisingly intense. I think i'm going to take off from 2nd cardio today and rest up. Plus, tomorrow and Friday I don't have to get up early to go to the gym, so i'll catch up on some much needed rest. I'm just worried about next week!


Yeah Bro. Def take it easy on the cardio right now. I made the mistake of pushing the cardio to hard when I was getting sick back when I started this thread and all I ended up doing was pushing it all down into my chest. Then I was really F'd for a few days. Don't do that to yourself. Just rest now for 2 days and recover then you wont be forced to rest for 5 days while your deathly ill!

Worried about next week?? What's next week? did I miss something in your thread? (all the b-day parties and such maybe?)

----------


## First6

> If it makes you feel any better bro, I feel like complete sh!t today. I am EXHAUSTED. I attribute this to the fact that i'm getting sick, and the additional cardio is really taking a toll on my body. I'm still sore in my chest from Monday, and my legs and ass are sore from yesterday. I couldn't stay awake past 8:30pm last night, yet had a sh!tty sleep because of this sore throat i'm nursing.
> 
> Cardio was awful and uninspired today, but my weight workout was surprisingly intense. I think i'm going to take off from 2nd cardio today and rest up. Plus, tomorrow and Friday I don't have to get up early to go to the gym, so i'll catch up on some much needed rest. I'm just worried about next week!


Oh and one more thing. NO It doesnt make me feel better to hear your getting sick! I want you to meet your goals damn it!!

----------


## gbrice75

I meant worried in that this week i'll get 2 days rest, but next week is back to the drawing board. 

BUT, as luck would have it, yes, I have a sh!t ton of stuff coming up that is going to screw me to some extent. I'll do the best I can.

Thursday - TG - not so bad, i'll just load up on turkey
Friday - HS reunion - BAD. Definitely going to be drinking, not as worried about eating
Sat - birthday party - hit or miss. Hopefully i'm too hung over to want to do anything, but I unfortunately HAVE to go

Following Sat - MY bday party

Following Friday - company Xmas party

I'm sure I missed something in there too. I can't even keep up with all this crap!

----------


## First6

> I meant worried in that this week i'll get 2 days rest, but next week is back to the drawing board. 
> 
> BUT, as luck would have it, yes, I have a sh!t ton of stuff coming up that is going to screw me to some extent. I'll do the best I can.
> 
> Thursday - TG - not so bad, i'll just load up on turkey
> Friday - HS reunion - BAD. Definitely going to be drinking, not as worried about eating
> Sat - birthday party - hit or miss. Hopefully i'm too hung over to want to do anything, but I unfortunately HAVE to go
> 
> Following Sat - MY bday party
> ...


LOL. Yeah that is a lot of stumbling blocks no doubt about it. Just focus on maintaining through it and then get back to making progress your focus after it is all over. You might actually benefit from running on maint for a while.

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL. Yeah that is a lot of stumbling blocks no doubt about it. Just focus on maintaining through it and then get back to making progress your focus after it is all over. You might actually benefit from running on maint for a while.


True about the overeating thing. I might actually stimulate some fat loss, and get some good refeeds in. With all the cardio i'm doing plus the deficit, i'm basically doing everything i'm preaching against lol. But I have a very stubborn body. 

I'm not sweating all of this, just annoyed that I can't seem to get a fvcking straight month to focus. In hindsight, it was a bad idea to start this when I did and set the end of the year as my target date. With that, in my mind i'm not really counting this time (although i'm applying myself like it counts, don't get me wrong) - for me, Jan 1st. is when I can put the tunnel vision goggles on and REALLY nail it down. No interruptions for a while.

----------


## First6

> True about the overeating thing. I might actually stimulate some fat loss, and get some good refeeds in. With all the cardio i'm doing plus the deficit, i'm basically doing everything i'm preaching against lol. But I have a very stubborn body. *LOL. yeah maybe a little. I thought the same thing about myself though when I saw the calories in calories out thread you started. I jsut didnt post because I didnt want to start a fire. Your statements are true BUT for me... I have tried those statements and they aren't good enough. It takes both the cardio and the deficit to get my body to budge.*
> I'm not sweating all of this, just annoyed that I can't seem to get a fvcking straight month to focus. In hindsight, it was a bad idea to start this when I did and set the end of the year as my target date. With that, in my mind i'm not really counting this time (although i'm applying myself like it counts, don't get me wrong) - for me, Jan 1st. is when I can put the tunnel vision goggles on and REALLY nail it down. No interruptions for a while.


Yeah I hear ya. BUT I don't think it was a bad idea to start when you did. Look at all the progress you made. Look at the change in your attitude both about life and yourself. Go back to 6 months ago and read your some of your posts. Hell pick any one of them. If you can swear that you are still that same guy I'll wear an "I'm and idiot" T-shirt for a week straight! You are SO much more positive. Happier. Self Assured. I could go on. You started to soon???? No Way Man. I like the new GB. You didn't start a single day to soon Bro. Don't sweat the next month. You think any one of us are gonna make huge strides over the holidays? No way. We are just treading water and trying get out of it alive. Just keep going. I am Loving watching you progress.

----------


## Twist

I must have missed this calorie in calorie out thread. **** I need more time in the day!

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah I hear ya. BUT I don't think it was a bad idea to start when you did. Look at all the progress you made. Look at the change in your attitude both about life and yourself. Go back to 6 months ago and read your some of your posts. Hell pick any one of them. If you can swear that you are still that same guy I'll wear an "I'm and idiot" T-shirt for a week straight! You are SO much more positive. Happier. Self Assured. I could go on. You started to soon???? No Way Man. I like the new GB. You didn't start a single day to soon Bro. Don't sweat the next month. You think any one of us are gonna make huge strides over the holidays? No way. We are just treading water and trying get out of it alive. Just keep going. I am Loving watching you progress.


Thank you bro, I loved reading this. Great encouragement, as usual. And yes, that little article I wrote is general. There will always be cases where it doesn't apply, at least in its entirety. 

Treading water... well put!





> I must have missed this calorie in calorie out thread. **** I need more time in the day!


lol I hear you bro!

----------


## First6

> I must have missed this calorie in calorie out thread. **** I need more time in the day!


Here ya go:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-But-not-quite...

----------


## First6

With all you guys posting pics tomorrow AM I thought about doing it to but I am just going to stay on my plan. 
I am not going to worry about the holiday or anything else for that matter. Just keeping the same schedule. My diet will be the same on this thursday as it is any other day. 
So my pics will be up on Sat AM as usual. (I think I'm showing progress to!)

I hope this doesn't dissapoint.

----------


## gbrice75

Nah bro, do whatever makes you comfortable.

----------


## tbody66

Take all the time you want first, more time for us to be atop the sexiest avy leader board!

----------


## First6

> Take all the time you want first, more time for us to be atop the sexiest avy leader board!


HaHa!

----------


## First6

We had a last minute change of schedule. We are going to be away all day tomorrow.

Sooo that means I have to do pics today.

Stay tuned.

----------


## First6

Okay guys. Time for pics and an update.
First let's recap.
This is the base that I go off of:
Workout:

Mondays Cardio & abs

Tuesdays Legs
Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg curls or Leg Extensions or Straight leg deadlift

Wednesdays Shoulders & calves
Upright Row- 4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly -3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise- 2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set
Calves 

Thursdays Cardio & abs

Fridays Back
Deadlift - 1 set for a good warmup, 4 sets (6-10 for 2), (8-12 for the other 2), 
Rows with Olympic Bar- 4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups- 3 weighted sets

Saturdays Chest (use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB - 3 sets 8-12, big squeeze
DB Flys - 3 sets 8-10 reps

Sundays Arms
Standing curls -4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls -3 sets 8-12
Dips - 4 weighted sets 8-12
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press- 3 sets 8-12


Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)

wake up
1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)
Morning meal: 
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
41.2/39.8/5.1/356.8

Morning snack:
1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
31.7/49.8/3.9/361.8

Afternoon snack: 1 Tuna Patty:
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

PRE WO:
1 scoop whey
.25 cup oats
2 cups green veggies
30.5/26.5/3.5/250

Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)
PWO: (Note – this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/375

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-243.3/Car-197.7/Fat-33.6/Cal-1992
P47.1%/C38.26%/F14.65% 

NOW THAT BEING SAID....
For the last 7 days I have made a few changes due to being off TRT.
Changes were:
Deit:
about the same.
Workout:
Focus was on cardio. Did some extra since being off TRT makes it easy to gain fat. On the weights - VERY light weight. Higher reps on everything. Just wanted to stimulate muscle but did not want to tear down anything that couldn't be rebuilt right now.

Lets throw up some BEFORE PICS shall we. (FROM 9.21.10)
Hmm.. Not working... For now go to the first post on the thread until I figure it out.


Now the PICS FROM TODAY
NOTE: the first, third, and fourth pics here are with nothing flexed. I know that is what Twist is looking for.
Attachment 112619Attachment 112618Attachment 112617Attachment 112620

----------


## First6

A few more
Attachment 112621Attachment 112622Attachment 112623Attachment 112624Attachment 112625

----------


## gbrice75

DAYUMMM!!!

You're getting lean bro - and defined. Look at the veins showing in the bicep pose - not only on the bicep, but on the delt of your left arm. Nice!!! Back double bi looks really good, also the front 'hulk pose' (don't know what else to call it - the one that looks like my avy). 

Great job! So now you and TB have both impressed - and I won't be able to post this week. Thank GOD!

----------


## First6

Hey Thanks Bro! 
Yeah I stole the Hulk pose from you! LOL (I have no idea how to take pics so I just steal other guys poses.)

----------


## First6

Oh BTW
I have not weighed in yet. I did not do it this morngin because I was not planning on having to post pics and update today.
I will post a weight and bf update in the am if I have time.

----------


## bigcwithane

You are looking good First, keep it up man once you start adding some mass you be a beast I see it.

----------


## Twist

Very good progress bro! You are definitely gaining muscle and losing fat. I wanna do some things now.

1. All ab exercises have to be done exhaling like you are fogging up a window; They also have to be done when your hip flexors are extended. NO hanging leg raises or situps. Do situps as if you are using a bosu ball (those big inflatable balls for pilates etc) with hips stretched like a table top, full stretch to full contraction (use your bench for support while feet are flat on floor and your upper body is hanging off the bench). Tight hip flexors will ruin your abs! 
2. Do hip flexor stretches everyday. http://www.google.com/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
3. I want your last meal to be real food. Too many shakes and all or your last meals are shakes. You can make preworkout meal to be a real protein too if you like.
4. When you go back on trt I want you to up your cals by 15g protein and 15g carbs. Spread it out evenly and fat should come up because most likely there will be some fat in your protein.
5. Add .5g omega 3s in preworkout meal
6. I want your DB flyes to be incline (can you do that?) and after bring the weights together so your palms are facing each other and almost touching but they can't touch cuz you are holding the weight, then bring the weight to your chest and press it back up for 6-8 reps if you can. It's like a close grip db incline bench press with hands facing each other. Squeeze in your chest.

----------


## FirstTimeRage

great progress, looking good too.

Also, I copied your original diet and adjusted it a bit to fit my schedule and weight, its been working wonders.

thanks for that lol.

----------


## SergeantCarbs

Great progress 6

----------


## First6

> great progress, looking good too.
> 
> Also, I copied your original diet and adjusted it a bit to fit my schedule and weight, its been working wonders.
> 
> thanks for that lol.


Thanks. I'm getting there. LOL glad it is working for you. 




> Great progress 6


Thanks!

----------


## First6

> Very good progress bro! You are definitely gaining muscle and losing fat. I wanna do some things now.
> 
> *Thanks Twist!*
> 1. All ab exercises have to be done exhaling like you are fogging up a window; They also have to be done when your hip flexors are extended. NO hanging leg raises or situps. Do situps as if you are using a bosu ball (those big inflatable balls for pilates etc) with hips stretched like a table top, full stretch to full contraction (use your bench for support while feet are flat on floor and your upper body is hanging off the bench). Tight hip flexors will ruin your abs! 
> *I am not really sure what you mean by tight or extended hip flexors. Can you educate me a little on these ab movements. I just not gettin it.*
> 2. Do hip flexor stretches everyday. http://www.google.com/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> *Okay*
> 3. I want your last meal to be real food. Too many shakes and all or your last meals are shakes. You can make preworkout meal to be a real protein too if you like.
> *Ah Crap! I love those shakes! I will REALLY miss them (pouts and has pitty party)*
> ...


Thanks Twist. I am anxious to change things up. These changes are welcome!

----------


## tbody66

> Okay guys. Time for pics and an update.
> First let's recap.
> This is the base that I go off of:
> Workout:
> 
> Mondays Cardio & abs
> 
> Tuesdays Legs
> Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot*change this to 3 sets of 60 reps each 30 per foot per set 180 reps total, I do them stationary 10 each foot back and forth until I've completed 30 total*
> ...


I love your progress and your pics. What I noticed, and I promise you I have the eye for this, is that you have some glaring areas needing improvement, respectfully 6, with love. Those are the fronts and tops of your shoulders and the upper outside of your chest. My suggestions above will fix these, I promise. As for the lunges, you have to try this to even understand why I suggested it, you do not need to use any weight for this, another promise.




> 6. I want your DB flyes to be incline (can you do that?) and after bring the weights together so your palms are facing each other and almost touching but they can't touch cuz you are holding the weight, then bring the weight to your chest and press it back up for 6-8 reps if you can. It's like a close grip db incline bench press with hands facing each other. Squeeze in your chest.


Okay, I like this thinking, except this becomes a press, not a fly, and if you take my recommendation for adding barbell incline to your program(and I lovingly suggest and prayerfully hope that you do), you wouldn't need another mass exercise. If you keep it as a fly, keep the weight lighter and finish exactly like twist described.

Oh, and I vote for the double back biceps pose as your new avy!

----------


## Twist

> Thanks Twist. I am anxious to change things up. These changes are welcome!


http://www.femaleabsinfo.com/wp-cont...l-crunches.png

you want your hip flexors to be stretched and stay stretched throughout all exercises in order to keep from messing up your abs like it messed up mine. All I did was weighted leg lifts, weighted sit ups etc and now my hip flexors are so tight that it arches my back and rounds my abs out. Looks like a gh gut. Don't do that as its so hard to reverse!

hip flexors and read this
http://www.exercisebiology.com/index...ore_effective/

----------


## Twist

I also want you to ADD 2 sets of chin ups in there. Coming out to 5 sets of direct lat work, 2 sets chinups, 3 sets pull ups weighted. As many reps as you can do for two sets.

----------


## gbrice75

LoL First, you didn't wanna listen to me when I told you to change that pre workout shake to real food! Now Twist found you out! lol

----------


## First6

I am sitting in the movie theatre right now with the Fam watching Tangled. 
I'm thinking about pulling out my pocket knife and stabbing myself in the throat.

----------


## First6

I need a few minutes to catch up on the posts then I will comment

----------


## First6

> I love your progress and your pics. What I noticed, and I promise you I have the eye for this, is that you have some glaring areas needing improvement, respectfully 6, with love. Those are the fronts and tops of your shoulders and the upper outside of your chest. My suggestions above will fix these, I promise. As for the lunges, you have to try this to even understand why I suggested it, you do not need to use any weight for this, another promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I like this thinking, except this becomes a press, not a fly, and if you take my recommendation for adding barbell incline to your program(and I lovingly suggest and prayerfully hope that you do), you wouldn't need another mass exercise. If you keep it as a fly, keep the weight lighter and finish exactly like twist described.
> 
> Oh, and I vote for the double back biceps pose as your new avy!


Believe it or not I REALLY appreciate you pointing out the weakest areas whenever you feel like it. I don't have a trained eye and I could use the help. I Need to wrap my head around your workout tips and get back to you. Hard to think with this loud movie playing.

----------


## First6

> http://www.femaleabsinfo.com/wp-cont...l-crunches.png
> 
> you want your hip flexors to be stretched and stay stretched throughout all exercises in order to keep from messing up your abs like it messed up mine. All I did was weighted leg lifts, weighted sit ups etc and now my hip flexors are so tight that it arches my back and rounds my abs out. Looks like a gh gut. Don't do that as its so hard to reverse!
> 
> hip flexors and read this
> http://www.exercisebiology.com/index...ore_effective/


Hey thanks for the links Twist. Can't really check them now under the circumstances but I will take a look tonight.

----------


## First6

> I also want you to ADD 2 sets of chin ups in there. Coming out to 5 sets of direct lat work, 2 sets chinups, 3 sets pull ups weighted. As many reps as you can do for two sets.


No problem

----------


## First6

> LoL First, you didn't wanna listen to me when I told you to change that pre workout shake to real food! Now Twist found you out! lol


Lol I know right!!! Ugh I dread the thought of not having my bedtime shake. It's like drinking a peanut butter cup! I guess I could just walk away now..... Stop returning all you guys emails...... Act like none of this ever happened and keep drinking my shakes!!!

----------


## tbody66

enjoy the movie and get back with us when you can!

----------


## First6

Working long long long hours this week again. 16 hours yesterday. Will be about the same by the time I'm done today.
Not sure about the rest of the week though.
It is killing my progress. 
Monday: No workout, no cardio
Today: No workout, no cardio
Diet is good but that is all I got going for me.


The REAL BAD PART is next week. I am leaving Monday and will not be back until Fri night. Work days will be from sun up to sun down. 
I called the hotel and they have 2 treadmills and a pool. That's it! No weights or anything.

Mentally I am going nuts here. I am big time aggitated that my progress is taking a hit like this.

What the heck do I do??

----------


## SergeantCarbs

Perhaps theres a gym around the hotel where you can pay for the week. Also there's always calisthenics you can do in your room without equipment.

----------


## Twist

What are the days when you will be doing no cardio and no weights next week?
What does the rest of this week look like?
If you are driving to next weeks destination bring weights. You could buy a weight vest and then we can create a program around that. 
Let me know the exact schedule, or as close as you can get it, and we will gor from there. Won't be a big deal

----------


## First6

Not sure yetfor this week. I will know better after I am done today. (another 2 hours or so)

Next week: driving? Well yes and no. I am car pooling with 2 other people and all of our equipment. No way there will be any room for weights. It will be overly tight as it is. Don't have a vest yet. I have been keeping an eye out for something cheap but haven't found it yet.

----------


## gbrice75

> Lol I know right!!! Ugh I dread the thought of not having my bedtime shake. It's like drinking a peanut butter cup! I guess I could just walk away now..... Stop returning all you guys emails...... Act like none of this ever happened and keep drinking my shakes!!!


I do a bedtime shake. Could you remove a shake from another meal and keep the bedtime one in?

----------


## First6

I have to keep moving here but I can get more into it tomorrow. My cardio days are normally mon and thurs.

----------


## Twist

When you know more let me know. Basically let's shoot for am cardio before work on an empty stomach and pm cardio before bed. Workouts can stay the same as far as split wise, but just use bodyweight and drop the small muscle groups. Ex chest and tris do pushups, pushups with feet up on bed or table, and dips. Also you can go et two gallons of water and use that for light weights. Get a jump rope, do jumping jacks etc. Depending on days we can do some carb cycling.

----------


## First6

That's awesome bro. Thanks. Feeling better already. 
Gotta keep trucking. I be back later or tomorrow.

----------


## First6

> Perhaps theres a gym around the hotel where you can pay for the week. Also there's always calisthenics you can do in your room without equipment.


This was a good idea. I looked into it and there is Nothing within reasonable driving distance.

----------


## First6

> I do a bedtime shake. Could you remove a shake from another meal and keep the bedtime one in?


Hey Bro. Sorry I missed this post somehow.
Yeah maybe. I don't know. Up to Twist right now.

----------


## First6

This week def fell into the category of "Things that Suck"!
I worked about 90 hours. I am beat both emotionally and mentally.
I got next to no workout time in.
Did cardio 2 days this week and no weights. 
I feel like crap.
I look like crap. (actually prob didn't change much. did not progress but didn't go backwards either)
I am just going to have to view this past week as a maint week and push it out of my head. If I get caught up in thinking to much about it anymore it will just slow me down.
chalk it up to Sh!t happens.

I finally got my schedule for this job next week. It is bad. but not as bad as it orig was supposed to be.
I will be leaving Monday and will be home late Thurs night. 
The hotel has a pool and 2 treadmills.
I will not have room in the carpool to bring any equipment with me but I can buy a few things once I am there. (gallons of water like Twist said or something)
I WILL be able to do about an hour in the am before working hours and I will be done around 6pm and have all evening to workout any way I can figure out to do it.

----------


## Twist

> This week def fell into the category of "Things that Suck"!
> I worked about 90 hours. I am beat both emotionally and mentally.
> I got next to no workout time in.
> Did cardio 2 days this week and no weights. 
> I feel like crap.
> I look like crap. (actually prob didn't change much. did not progress but didn't go backwards either)
> I am just going to have to view this past week as a maint week and push it out of my head. If I get caught up in thinking to much about it anymore it will just slow me down.
> chalk it up to Sh!t happens.
> *no big deal bro. Shit does happen and you didn't move backwards so **** it.*
> ...


 Good, do 45 minutes am cardio empty stomach. Go about the rest of your days and on wednesday do a chest workout. Pushups, incline pushups (feet on bed), dips, close grip pushups etc. No big deal we can work around this easily. Probably won't even be as bad as this week. NO family = NO distractions (no offense).

----------


## gbrice75

I knew we weren't seeing you around for a reason. Work sucks sometimes. 

Exactly what you said bro, maintenance week - shit happens. We both know that all we can do is minimize damages and make the best of whatever situation is thrown at us. For you it's work, for me it seems to be endless effing parties. I'm not complaining, you clearly have it worse, lol!

Keep your chin up for next week bro - hopefully the work load is lighter?

----------


## First6

> I knew we weren't seeing you around for a reason. Work sucks sometimes. 
> 
> Exactly what you said bro, maintenance week - shit happens. We both know that all we can do is minimize damages and make the best of whatever situation is thrown at us. For you it's work, for me it seems to be endless effing parties. I'm not complaining, you clearly have it worse, lol!
> 
> Keep your chin up for next week bro - hopefully the work load is lighter?


Oh yeah I wouldn't miss being here for no good reason! Yeah next week will be less work but it will still suck not being home!
After next week things should be back to normal.

----------


## First6

> Good, do 45 minutes am cardio empty stomach. Go about the rest of your days and on wednesday do a chest workout. Pushups, incline pushups (feet on bed), dips, close grip pushups etc. No big deal we can work around this easily. Probably won't even be as bad as this week. NO family = NO distractions (no offense).


I like your plan. That is what we'll do. I will have time in the evenings so I will be able to post updates to.

Eating out for every meal should prove challenging. After I am there the first day and see what is around I will update and prob ask advise on foods.

----------


## tbody66

you can do it, we can help!

----------


## First6

Quick update.
The weekend wasn't bad. 
Diet was good and I did all my cardio.
Today I did a full body workout since I won't be able to touch any weights all week.
I am going to stop and buy a weight vest on my way down the road though. That will be something to work with.
The workout today was good in terms of I kicked my a$$ pretty good. 
So I will get up and hit the cardio hard and then hit the road for my 6 hour drive. Wont be back home until Friday. 
I'm taking the laptop so I will still be in touch!

----------


## First6

Quick update for today.
As you all know I am on my business trip. It SUCKS.
I am working all day in the middle of nowhere. It is a half hour drive to get to food so meals are really spread out and I am getting 3 good ones a day. (plus the morning and evening stuff I have in my hotel room.
Today's diet:
morning: 7 hard boiled eggs (pullled the yolks out and trashed them)
snack while working: 2 protien bars (each: 180cal/20g pro/20 carb/5fat/2sugar)
lunch: subway roasted chicken breast footlong double meat. (wheat/no cheese/no sauces or spreads or anything/just meat and veggies)
dinner: 9 oz steak, steamed broc, about half cup of mashed potatoes
tonight before bed will be my casein and natty pb.

workout today:
1 hour of fasted cardio in am
walking all day with 4 layers of clothes (it is 12 degrees and snowing here) through about 5-6 inches of snow. 
might do .5 hour of cardio this evening. have not decided yet.

I did buy a weighted vest and brought it along. I HATE IT. IT does not adjust small enough for my frame and it "jumps" all around on me during cardio. I wore it like 5 minutes and couldn't take it anymore.

I will be here another 2 days! uuugggghhhh

----------


## Twist

Sounds like you are getting along bro. I don't really see the problem. Carry your weight vest in your hands if you have too. Hike this shit. Pretend you are a marine in the snow and carry that shit however you need to. Make this a workout. Put the weight vest on over your clothes when you walk in the snow and lunge, squat, jump, calf raise etc. Hold it overhead and lunge, run etc.

----------


## First6

> Sounds like you are getting along bro. I don't really see the problem. Carry your weight vest in your hands if you have too. Hike this shit. Pretend you are a marine in the snow and carry that shit however you need to. Make this a workout. Put the weight vest on over your clothes when you walk in the snow and lunge, squat, jump, calf raise etc. Hold it overhead and lunge, run etc.


Had to think about this for a minute. You know what though. I am gonna give this a fair shot. I will wear it tomorrow during work and see what happens.
You watch though tomorrow I will show up with a weight vest under my coat and that will be the day I have to carry all kinds of other gear!

----------


## Twist

Definitely will up the calorie expenditure.

----------


## Twist

bump

----------


## gbrice75

Where you at First??!! I wanna see those damn pics!

----------


## tbody66

YEAH! Where are you???

----------


## Twist

*B*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppppppppp ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## First6

> Definitely will up the calorie expenditure.


I wore it ALL DAY. BUT I ended up being with a client who had 1000+acres for us to survey and the whole day was spent on my ass in a truck. (that is just my luck - I new something like that would happen)




> bump





> Where you at First??!! I wanna see those damn pics!


Thanks for thinking about me bro. Keep reading for update on pics 



> YEAH! Where are you???


Thanks T




> *B*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppppppppp ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


Your killin me LOL 
funny stuff.

I'm here now guys.
Thanks for "looking for me". It means alot.
Things went real bad with my business trip. I was supposed to come home on Friday but we had a piece of equipment fail and it took 2 days to repair (in the 15 degrees, snow, and BRUTAL wind). I ended up not getting home until yesterday morning. After that I just needed some sleep and recovery time. 

BAD news. I was so frustrated over things that I did a little stress eating (okay lets be honest - maybe a lot). I also did not have the time to apply toward my workouts that I wanted either. Overall I would say my diet and workout have been around 60-70% for the last week. I probably did just enough to maitain the level I was at. That makes 2 weeks in a row now that I have to call maint weeks.
Slightly bad news. (but not to bad) As you all have figured out by now. This time of year is really hard on me with my job. It will be up until Jan. I have to leave for another trip tomorrow morning and will be back Thurs night. So it is only 2 days/1 night away but I will be spending most of that time in vehicles sitting on my butt. Another identical trip to this one will be taking place next week. At least these next 2 trips are south so it is warmer!!!!!!!!

Good news. I am far from off the wagon. (attitude wise) I still have a fire under me I just have been really hurt by my job lately. I also hurt myself a little with the stress eating but that was a few days and is totally under control again. 

Update for today:
Did not do pics this weekend as you know since I was away. Prob not necessary anyway since I know for sure no progress was made.
Diet is on track at 100%
Workout is on track and I am doing extra since I will be forced to do less the next 2 days. (prob am & pm cardio only)
After I get back on Thurs I will do a pm workout and be back to 100% again.

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to see you're still alive bro! 

Listen, we've all said this before, i'll say it again - life get's in the way, it won't be perfect for our goals every single day. Make it work the best you can, and keep a positive attitude as you have been. In the grand scneme, these few 'disturbances' won't mean sh!t.

----------


## First6

> Glad to see you're still alive bro! 
> 
> Listen, we've all said this before, i'll say it again - life get's in the way, it won't be perfect for our goals every single day. Make it work the best you can, and keep a positive attitude as you have been. In the grand scneme, these few 'disturbances' won't mean sh!t.


Is that a new avy?! Looking good! dam
Yeah I know it's true. Stil FEELS like it is getting in the way though. I'm fine really. It's just that I am one who wants what I want NOW (arent we all) so it sucks that this is slowing me down for now.

All is good though. I am still in it!

----------


## bigcwithane

> Is that a new avy?! Looking good! dam
> Yeah I know it's true. Stil FEELS like it is getting in the way though. I'm fine really. It's just that I am one who wants what I want NOW (arent we all) so it sucks that this is slowing me down for now.
> 
> All is good though. I am still in it!



First your still alive bro. Im sorry to hear that you have to go on a trip again, yesterday I almost didn't get to do my workout because the roads were awful and I almost freaked out by missing one day, Idk what I would do if I missed two weeks. But the good thing is your not giving up. And the eating no worries just get back on track like you said and you'll be back in no time. Best of luck.

----------


## First6

> First your still alive bro. Im sorry to hear that you have to go on a trip again, yesterday I almost didn't get to do my workout because the roads were awful and I almost freaked out by missing one day, Idk what I would do if I missed two weeks. But the good thing is your not giving up. And the eating no worries just get back on track like you said and you'll be back in no time. Best of luck.


Thanks big.
lol yeah still alive....barely. lol

----------


## tbody66

Glad you are back and we all know you will do what you can when you can.

----------


## First6

> Glad you are back and we all know you will do what you can when you can.


Thanks T. Its been rough (and its not over) but your right I will do it when I can and get through this hard time.

----------


## Damienm05

I think these bumps in the road can be for the best. If we achieved our goals seamlessly, without hiccups, we'd surely be more prone to incident later on. It can be good to have a hard go of things sometimes; show yourself what you're capable of overcoming and coping with in the process. I have clients who's business trips prove to be the death of their goals. By that standard, a week of negated progress is nothing.

----------


## First6

> I think these bumps in the road can be for the best. If we achieved our goals seamlessly, without hiccups, we'd surely be more prone to incident later on. It can be good to have a hard go of things sometimes; show yourself what you're capable of overcoming and coping with in the process. I have clients who's business trips prove to be the death of their goals. By that standard, a week of negated progress is nothing.



This is awesome damien! Thanks for this. Fantastic view of it.

----------


## First6

Quick update:
Did a KILLER workout last night. Whole upper body since I would prob not be able to do anything today and thurs.
Today: As you know I am on my business trip now. (since 3am this morning until thurs night)
Strange diet day - Breakfast was a cup of oats and 6 egg whites at 4am.
snack around 10 am was a 6 inch turkey sub from sheets with double meat. no sauce no cheese just meat, wheat bread, and veggies
we were supposed to go for an afternoon snack but it didn't work out so I didn't eat again until 5pm. I was so starved I went off the deep end on the menu. 
16 oz sirloin, baked potatoe, (plain - nothing on it) steamed carrots and broccoli, 8 hot wings, and a biscut. Oh and a bottle of beer.
I know! I know! it was bad. I was so starved that I didn't make decisions with my head.
I did do 40 minutes of cardio before it though. (while in the hotel waiting for the others to get ready to go get food) does that help? lol It was almost like fasted cardio it hasd been so long since I ate.

Tomorrow will be a tough diet day as well. I will be able to do cardio in the am and maybe a workout in the evening depending on when I get home.

----------


## gbrice75

> I think these bumps in the road can be for the best. If we achieved our goals seamlessly, without hiccups, we'd surely be more prone to incident later on. It can be good to have a hard go of things sometimes; show yourself what you're capable of overcoming and coping with in the process. I have clients who's business trips prove to be the death of their goals. By that standard, a week of negated progress is nothing.


I couldn't agree more with this ^^^




> Quick update:
> Did a KILLER workout last night. Whole upper body since I would prob not be able to do anything today and thurs.
> Today: As you know I am on my business trip now. (since 3am this morning until thurs night)
> Strange diet day - Breakfast was a cup of oats and 6 egg whites at 4am.
> snack around 10 am was a 6 inch turkey sub from sheets with double meat. no sauce no cheese just meat, wheat bread, and veggies
> we were supposed to go for an afternoon snack but it didn't work out so I didn't eat again until 5pm. I was so starved I went off the deep end on the menu. 
> 16 oz sirloin, baked potatoe, (plain - nothing on it) steamed carrots and broccoli, 8 hot wings, and a biscut. Oh and a bottle of beer.
> I know! I know! it was bad. I was so starved that I didn't make decisions with my head.
> I did do 40 minutes of cardio before it though. (while in the hotel waiting for the others to get ready to go get food) does that help? lol It was almost like fasted cardio it hasd been so long since I ate.
> ...


I already gave you your 'send off' in TB's thread, but just wanted to say don't worry - your meal today wasn't all that bad, especially after not eating all day. That extra food probably did you some good. Don't sweat it!

Cardio - every bit helps!!! Again, just do your best bro and you will be fine.

----------


## First6

> I couldn't agree more with this ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave you your 'send off' in TB's thread, but just wanted to say don't worry - your meal today wasn't all that bad, especially after not eating all day. That extra food probably did you some good. Don't sweat it!
> 
> Cardio - every bit helps!!! Again, just do your best bro and you will be fine.


Thanks Bro

----------


## Twist

Waiting till you are back bro. Busy but still following as always. keep it up

----------


## gbrice75

Gotta hijack First's thread to talk to Twist, because he doesn't have his own thread! Yea yea, I know I can PM but maybe others are interested too!

Twist - how are things going since being back in the gym? Are you making gains?

----------


## Damienm05

> Gotta hijack First's thread to talk to Twist, because he doesn't have his own thread! Yea yea, I know I can PM but maybe others are interested too!
> 
> Twist - how are things going since being back in the gym? Are you making gains?


I am one of those similarly interested parties.

----------


## bigcwithane

> Gotta hijack First's thread to talk to Twist, because he doesn't have his own thread! Yea yea, I know I can PM but maybe others are interested too!
> 
> Twist - how are things going since being back in the gym? Are you making gains?


Pics?

----------


## First6

Hey guys I think Twist is SUPER SUPER busy right now and only checking in once in a while.
He mentioned a few days ago that he has gained about 10 lbs since his avy and no fat.
I'm sure he is lookin completely jacked!

----------


## gbrice75

He started a thread!

First, how's the trip going?

----------


## First6

> He started a thread!
> 
> First, how's the trip going?


Oh really! I will have to look that up.

It went okay. Got home at 12:30 last night (or I should say this morning) The drive home was 8.5 hours due to the snow we got on the east coast. Coming up through washington was a nightmare. So needless to say - no workout thurs night.

Today was good though. Did my cardio this morning and kept my diet on track. Things should be normal now for a little while.

----------


## Twist

Lift heavy bro!
pics

----------


## First6

I have to go back on something I said earlier. I thought the last 2 weeks or so was prob equivilent to maint weeks. 
That would be WRONG!

I def went backwards. No doubt about it.

Here are some pics to prove it.
Attachment 113012Attachment 113013

Thankfully I am back on track and will be able to recover from this....but it still pisses me off.

I will post updates and picks on Saturday. (back on schedule now)

----------


## First6

I'm thinking about not eating any food for one whole day.
Can't get the thought out of my head.

Talk me out of it!
I used to do this to myself years ago (went 3 days once with no food or water) and it is SO BAD.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm thinking about not eating any food for one whole day.
> Can't get the thought out of my head.
> 
> Talk me out of it!
> I used to do this to myself years ago (went 3 days once with no food or water) and it is SO BAD.


Dude, truth be told - you look way better in the pics then I expected. You have nothing to worry about. Whatever you did over the past 2 weeks did not affect you.

Like I PM'd you - starving yourself won't do you any good, other then ease your mental suffering. If it's that bad, stick to protein shakes today, maybe have some veggies throughout the day - do this if it helps your mental state and makes you feel like you're 'detoxing'.

PS to the rest of you - please don't flame me for the above advice. He wants to starve himself - having shakes all day is better then nothing at all, and if it helps with his mental state, it can do him some good.

----------


## SergeantCarbs

First, going under your min calories per day would only canabalize your muscles, raise your body fat while losing overall weight. This is not the weight loss that your looking for... As GB said, at the most extreme I would make sure your getting your protein in per day and would also suggest ensuring that it at least meets your min cals per day.

----------


## First6

Thanks guys.
It is good to hear seem voice of reason even if you do "know it" yourself. I just need to get past the mental thing I got going right now.

I think I am going to stay super clean and slightly low for the day and hope it makes me feel better. Probably will. 

I just feel FAT.

----------


## Twist

You won't lose anything in one day anyway. You would have to starve yourself continuously and that will just slow your metabolism. Tricking your body won't work in the long run. Also you are probably just flat. What's your weight and what was it before?

----------


## First6

Thanks twist. 
I'm not sure what my weight is. My bf has been at a level where I have been using the mirror for the most part. I have not stepped on the scale in prob 3 weeks. 
I check it in the am and let you know though. 
I don't think I'm flat though. I ammpretty sure I went backwards a little. 
Nothing I can't recover from though.

----------


## Twist

You seem to have a little less muscle. Doesn't look like you gained fat though. Lift hard and heavy this week and let's see what happens. Let me know what happens with the scale.

----------


## First6

> You seem to have a little less muscle. Doesn't look like you gained fat though. Lift hard and heavy this week and let's see what happens. Let me know what happens with the scale.


Yeah I barely touched the weights for those 2 weeks. 

I'll let ya know in the am.

----------


## First6

160.2 this morning. The same weight I have been for a month and a half now.

Did my hour of fasted cardio this morning.
Diet is on track and will stay 100%
Really looking forward to doing legs tonight.
Feels good to be back on track with everything. I have 2 more trips for work coming up but they should be no big deal and should only be a minor bump in my routine.

Oh by the way.... update on yesterday. I did NOT starve myself. (glad for that) You guys helped keep me straight. I ate real clean and stayed on my cals for the day. Feels good to be 100% back on my diet again.

----------


## gbrice75

> 160.2 this morning. The same weight I have been for a month and a half now.
> 
> Did my hour of fasted cardio this morning.
> Diet is on track and will stay 100%
> Really looking forward to doing legs tonight.
> Feels good to be back on track with everything. I have 2 more trips for work coming up but they should be no big deal and should only be a minor bump in my routine.
> 
> Oh by the way.... update on yesterday. I did NOT starve myself. (glad for that) You guys helped keep me straight. I ate real clean and stayed on my cals for the day. Feels good to be 100% back on my diet again.


Good job bro!

----------


## First6

Hey look over there.... it's a plate of cookies.
Oh and over there..... its a cake and a pie,
Oh wow and over there are brownies....
It's everyfreakinwhere!!!!!
Jan 1st PLEASE come quickly

----------


## First6

Another thing! Since I am going off at the moment!
I am sick of the cold already.
I am missing all my lunchtime walks and I HATE it. I have got find a way to get back outside!!

TWIST - What part of Cali are you in? If your warm and sunny right now I officailly hate you! (jk of course)

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey look over there.... it's a plate of cookies.
> Oh and over there..... its a cake and a pie,
> Oh wow and over there are brownies....
> It's everyfreakinwhere!!!!!
> Jan 1st PLEASE come quickly


I am suffering right along with you brotha. It's insane, it's EVERY fvcking day, and i've caved every single day. Can't wait for the 1st either.




> Another thing! Since I am going off at the moment!
> *I am sick of the cold already.*
> I am missing all my lunchtime walks and I HATE it. I have got find a way to get back outside!!
> 
> TWIST - What part of Cali are you in? If your warm and sunny right now I officailly hate you! (jk of course)


ME TOO!!!

----------


## Twist

Birds are chirpin outside my door. It's sunny now but it was raining earlier in the week. 

Weight is unchanged could be good. Means nothing changed. I seriously doubt you lost muscle and replaced it with fat. keep on track this week and we will see what happens at pic time and weigh in. I will adjust anything we need to. I can still see your abs coming through so just wait until your muscles fill back up with glycogen you will look great.

----------


## First6

[QUOTE=Twist;5466658]Birds are chirpin outside my door. It's sunny now but it was raining earlier in the week. *YOU SUCK*

Weight is unchanged could be good. Means nothing changed. I seriously doubt you lost muscle and replaced it with fat. keep on track this week and we will see what happens at pic time and weigh in. I will adjust anything we need to. I can still see your abs coming through so just wait until your muscles fill back up with glycogen you will look great. 

*Yeah what you say makes sense. your prob right. I still feel fat though. I will post diet/workout/pics on sat. I am also thinking about starting to post pics every sat instead of every other sat. I think it would keep me on track better since I wont have that long timeframe to feel like I can slack a bit.[/*QUOTE]
11111

----------


## First6

*GB / T / Big*
Let's start posting pics every sat. I know the every 2 week thing is good for seeing bigger/better results but I usually slack a little after pic saturday and and allow myself to not work as hard for 2-3 days. If I had to post pics every sat I wouldnt do that. The *end result would be bigger/better results*.
What do ya say? You down for every sat pics with me?

----------


## gbrice75

[QUOTE=First6;5467440]


> Birds are chirpin outside my door. It's sunny now but it was raining earlier in the week. *YOU SUCK*
> 
> Weight is unchanged could be good. Means nothing changed. I seriously doubt you lost muscle and replaced it with fat. keep on track this week and we will see what happens at pic time and weigh in. I will adjust anything we need to. I can still see your abs coming through so just wait until your muscles fill back up with glycogen you will look great. 
> 
> *Yeah what you say makes sense. your prob right. I still feel fat though. I will post diet/workout/pics on sat. I am also thinking about starting to post pics every sat instead of every other sat. I think it would keep me on track better since I wont have that long timeframe to feel like I can slack a bit.[/*QUOTE]
> 11111


LOL why can't you quote properly??? =P

----------


## gbrice75

> *GB / T / Big*
> Let's start posting pics every sat. I know the every 2 week thing is good for seeing bigger/better results but I usually slack a little after pic saturday and and allow myself to not work as hard for 2-3 days. If I had to post pics every sat I wouldnt do that. The *end result would be bigger/better results*.
> What do ya say? You down for every sat pics with me?


I'm ok with this, but for me it's more about getting the wife to do it - she hates doing it as it is.

----------


## First6

> I'm ok with this, but for me it's more about getting the wife to do it - she hates doing it as it is.


Good! It's on then. 
Just use the timer on your camera and do it yourself. 
Or hold the iphone.
Or grab one of the free apps that give you a timer feature on the iphone. 
My wife gets annoyed at doing it to....so I just dont bother her with it. Supercamera all in one on the iphone is the ticket! Then just email the pics to yourself and edit /post. piece of cake.

----------


## First6

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5467582]


> LOL why can't you quote properly??? =P


because I needed to get an extra post out of you to bump my thread to 12 pages.
LOL

----------


## First6

Alright so I got responses from all of you.

Pics every sat! We are all in 
ME - IN
T - IN
Big - IN
GB - IN (prob)
Let's tear this sh!t up!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

[QUOTE=First6;5467649]


> because I needed to get an extra post out of you to bump my thread to 12 pages.
> LOL


OMG Whore!

----------


## First6

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5468099]


> OMG Whore!


If thats not the pot calling the kettle black! LOL

----------


## Twist

take it to facebook fellas...

----------


## tbody66

> I'm ok with this, but for me it's more about getting the wife to do it - she hates doing it as it is.


Are we still talking about taking pictures???

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5468099]


> OMG Whore!


See Below.

[QUOTE=First6;5468123]


> If thats not the pot calling the kettle black! LOL


It is actually no contgest, GB is the pot and the kettle in the PW awards show.

----------


## First6

> take it to facebook fellas...


LOL. Nice

----------


## First6

[QUOTE=tbody66;5468430]Are we still talking about taking pictures???
*HaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Good stuff.* 
[QUOTE=gbrice75;5468099]

See Below.




> It is actually no contgest, GB is the pot and the kettle in the PW awards show.


It is a typical case of bullying.

Seriously though. I get so busy and sometimes can't be on here... it is a good feeling to know that whenever I show up day, night, holiday, world war 3, gb will be here.

----------


## tbody66

you know that's right

----------


## gbrice75

Man, your guys quotes are so fvcked up, I can't even quote them! 

LMAO at the wife comment TB, and thank you First - you're basically comparing me to cockroaches! =P

----------


## Twist

Gb is using morse code to find Ar members.... .. ... ... -.. .-- ..

----------


## First6

HaHaHa

----------


## First6

Okay guys.
Here it is.
I knew it was coming.
My son started it.
Then my daughter.
I'M SICK.
Real sick. Head is killin me. Throat is killin me. I got so much snot in my head that I can barely hear anything. Everything sounds muffled. The pressure in my head feels like I need to pop it with a needle or something.
Bad Bad Bad day.

----------


## Twist

mega dose vitamin c and take zicam. Works for me.

----------


## First6

Just checked all your threads and it looks like no one posted pics this week. We can all start next week.

I am just throwing 2 up so I have a new BEFORE starting point. These are after 2 weeks of work messing up my diet and workout and half a week of being completely off the wagon while sick. NO workout and eating whatever my wife brought me. (and she hates that I am cutting so it was all bad for me)

Alright. I am f'ng tired of trying to upload these pics. It is not working at all and I'm done with it!

----------


## Twist

What is this? All three of you guys pm each other and fall off the bandwagon at the same time lol? First you were on a whole other level when you started this.

----------


## First6

> What is this? All three of you guys pm each other and fall off the bandwagon at the same time lol? First you were on a whole other level when you started this.


Believe it or not I am still (or maybe back) on that level. 
That's why my post didn't show that I was making this last little while here the end of the world. I am over it already. Focused on what's ahead. my body took a break. I am forcing my mind to take a break and come the beginning of the next phase (Monday am) I am going to be a force to be reconed with. You can bet your last dollar on that. 
I am showing improvement (sick-wise) today so by the morning I should be able to get started again with little issue. 
I am so ready for this round of progress you have no idea.

----------


## Twist

> Believe it or not I am still (or maybe back) on that level. 
> That's why my post didn't show that I was making this last little while here the end of the world. I am over it already. Focused on what's ahead. my body took a break. I am forcing my mind to take a break and come the beginning of the next phase (Monday am) I am going to be a force to be reconed with. You can bet your last dollar on that. 
> I am showing improvement (sick-wise) today so by the morning I should be able to get started again with little issue. 
> I am so ready for this round of progress you have no idea.


 YOU'RE MY HERO! lol.

Kick ass bro. BTW mega dose Vitamin c and take zinc every 2 hours.

----------


## gbrice75

> I am so ready for this round of progress you have no idea.


^^ THIS. I wanna say, in my best Jack Nicholson joker voice "Wait'll they get a load o' me..."!!

I am disgusted beyond belief, but can't beat up on myself. I'm SOOO over these fvcking holidays. This sport has taken the joy out of the holidays for me, but i'm not mad about it. Rather, i'm mad at the holidays for screwing up my progress which shows where my dedication lies. Next year I need to apply it!

----------


## First6

> YOU'RE MY HERO! lol.
> 
> Kick ass bro. BTW mega dose Vitamin c and take zinc every 2 hours.


Lol
Glad you didn't give up on me. 
Thanks. Got it covered.

----------


## First6

> ^^ THIS. I wanna say, in my best Jack Nicholson joker voice "Wait'll they get a load o' me..."!!
> 
> I am disgusted beyond belief, but can't beat up on myself. I'm SOOO over these fvcking holidays. This sport has taken the joy out of the holidays for me, but i'm not mad about it. Rather, i'm mad at the holidays for screwing up my progress which shows where my dedication lies. Next year I need to apply it!


You and me both. We got this bro!

----------


## First6

Okay. So here I am. I am back at it.
The switch was turned back on on Thursday.
I am going to start using these pics as my new "before" pics. I am going to make some serious progress. 
My new long term goal is 180lbs and lean. That is not my spring/summer goal but that is what I am setting for myself to achieve. (then I will set a new goal)

I forgot to weigh in this morning so I will have to do that tomorrow. But I did snap some pics for my new beginning.
I hope you all are ready to try to keep up with me! lol

Okay... Here are the pics. A little embarrasing as they show the slump I was in but that is okay. Moving Forward!

----------


## First6

I can not upload pics anymore. Nothing I try works.
Anyone know what the problem could be? Do I have to many uploaded? Is there a way to clear out all that are in the uploader?
HELP!

----------


## First6

This is really pissing me off! Why the crap can't I post pics anymore.
The type is right. the size is fine. When I start uploading it it just loads the first on half way and then give me a red exclamation point and stops loading.
I went into my profile and cleared out all the attachments. But when I open the uploader it still shows all of my pics in there. Is there a way to clear that out?

----------


## Twist

**** ** ** **** **** ** * * ** ** ******** **** pics *** ***** *******!!!!!!!!

----------


## First6

I emailed them to myself at work. I am gonna try it in a few minutes and see if it works. Maybe it is just my pc at home?

----------


## First6



----------


## First6

Holy Balls !!!!! It Worked!!!!
Awesome.
Quality is low since I had to email them but at least it worked.

Okay so these pics are about a week old now. They are after all the "time off", All the eating, All the no working out, All the no cardio.
I have been back on track since thursday of last week but I think I still look about the same as these pics. Maybe a little better. 
Back in high gear now though. The cold weather is hurting me some since I can't get out to do my extra cardio but I have still been doing the morning cardio and evening workouts. (5 evenings are workout and 2 are cardio)
When I have some more time I will put together a post with my current diet and routine. (for now you can find the last update of it in the thread as it has not changed)

----------


## First6

Huh. Looks like ALL my pics through out my entire thread are gone. That sucks.

----------


## gbrice75

Dayummm! You are looking good and lean bro, abs are poppin! How the f does a person come out of the holiday season looking BETTER? 

I may not be posting pics after all; you are putting me to shame and I'm embarrassed!

----------


## First6

> Dayummm! You are looking good and lean bro, abs are poppin! How the f does a person come out of the holiday season looking BETTER? 
> *LOL You MUST be looking at someone else pics. Those pics are after a whole LOT of doing nothing but eating crap and no working out.*I may not be posting pics after all; you are putting me to shame and I'm embarrassed!


Me embarrasing You. Ummm yeah. that'l be the day! Your just looking at yourself and thinking about all the crap you ate and not really seeing what is there. Im SURE you look just fine. Much better than me as always.

----------


## Twist

Let's keep on the cut but I wanna see your program for weight training and I wanna make adjustments. Also can you post the current diet I wanna tweak that too.

----------


## First6

> Let's keep on the cut but I wanna see your program for weight training and I wanna make adjustments. Also can you post the current diet I wanna tweak that too.


Yeah Man. Sounds good. I'll get to it for ya.

----------


## First6

Since all my pics from the thread are gone I thought I would post a quick refresher.


When I started: (this is when mg1228 got a hold of me)

----------


## First6

Now this is when I started this thread. (When Twist got a hold of me)

----------


## First6

This is where Twist took me to.
And I'm getting ready to show him some HUGE progress over the next 2-3 months!! Get ready.

And my avi is from this time period as well.

----------


## gettingthere

Awesome progress my friend, extremely good!! good motivation to people

----------


## First6

> Awesome progress my friend, extremely good!! good motivation to people


Thanks Bro. The best is still to come!

----------


## Kawigirl

Props to you First6! Should be proud!!!!

----------


## First6

> Props to you First6! Should be proud!!!!


 Thanks kawigirl. I appreciate it. 
Is that you in your avy? You look great! Very impressive. Keep up the great work!

----------


## gbrice75

> Since all my pics from the thread are gone I thought I would post a quick refresher.
> 
> 
> When I started: (this is when mg1228 got a hold of me)
> Attachment 113379Attachment 113380Attachment 113381Attachment 113382


Dude, this is AMAZING progress. I don't think I've ever seen these pics! I'm that much more impressed with you now! How long did it take to go from this to where you are today?

Speaking of MG1228 - he came back for about 3 days and is now gone again... wtf?? 




> Props to you First6! Should be proud!!!!


I'm hijacking your thread for a minute to yell at Kawigirl for never visiting or at least commenting in MY thread! Pffft!! Lmao!  :Smilie:

----------


## First6

> Dude, this is AMAZING progress. I don't think I've ever seen these pics! I'm that much more impressed with you now! How long did it take to go from this to where you are today?
> *Hey Thanks Bro! No you never saw that first set. I think I was around 180 or so in those. (remember my highest was about 210 though - Just never found the board until I had already dropped 30 lbs) MG really got me on the right track and with my diet. I always had the will to make the change but never had the tools. MG gave me the tools. Then I hit a wall and needed help again. That is when I really started looking around the board for guys I could relate to and trust. (MG was busy with life and off the board for a while) That is when I found you and Twist. Not sure on the time frame as my progress before hooking up with you guys was VERY roller coaster. I started maybe a year before starting this thread?? I think???? BUT as you know my struggle with weight has been life long. I lived my whole life over 30%bf since very very young.*
> 
> Speaking of MG1228 - he came back for about 3 days and is now gone again... wtf?? *Hey Life take us all away from stuff sometimes. Last he said though he is Strongly down the road to regaining the stats he wants. I'm sure he is just busy.* 
> 
> 
> I'm hijacking your thread for a minute to yell at Kawigirl for never visiting or at least commenting in MY thread! Pffft!! Lmao!


The thing is she looked at your thread but after seeing mine she forgot ALL about YOU! LOL (I kid)

----------


## First6

Twist let's work from this for my new diet and workout routine. It is the most recent diet I stuck to before the holidays.
Do what you will with me and lets get to work!

First - Here are 2 things you wanted to change but I never did it because of the work travel and holiday nonsense that knocked me half off the wagon.
_1. up your cals by 15g protein and 15g carbs. Spread it out evenly and fat should come up because most likely there will be some fat in your protein.
2. Add .5g omega 3s in preworkout meal_
Let me know if we still want to do this.

Workout:

Mondays Cardio & abs

Tuesdays Legs
Lunges- 3 sets, 16 total steps - 8 with each foot
Squats -4 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg curls or Leg Extensions or Straight leg deadlift

Wednesdays Shoulders & calves
Upright Row- 4 sets, 12-16 reps
Arnold Press alternate Standing Military Press with Olympic Bar weekly -3 sets 8-12 reps
Lateral Raise- 2 sets 8-12 reps, 1 drop set
Calves 

Thursdays Cardio & abs

Fridays Back
Deadlift - 1 set for a good warmup, 4 sets (6-10 for 2), (8-12 for the other 2), 
Rows with Olympic Bar- 4 sets 6-10 reps (lean forward and stretch through your shoulder blades to big squeeze and contraction in lats and upper back)
Pull ups- 3 weighted sets

Saturdays Chest (use dumbbells as much as possible)
Flat bench - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Decline Press with barbell or DB - 3 sets 8-12, big squeeze
DB Flys incline - 3 sets 8-10 reps

Sundays Arms
Standing curls -4 sets 8-12 reps
flat bar curls -3 sets 8-12
Dips - 4 weighted sets 8-12
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-12
DB Overhead press- 3 sets 8-12


Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)

wake up
1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)
Morning meal: 
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
41.2/39.8/5.1/356.8

Morning snack: recipe for 1 Tuna Patty
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
31.7/49.8/3.9/361.8

Afternoon snack: recipe for 1 Tuna Patty:
1 can of tuna
1 egg white
.25 cup oats
28.5/13.7/3.6/192

PRE WO:
1 scoop whey
.25 cup oats
2 cups green veggies
30.5/26.5/3.5/250

Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)
PWO: (Note – this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/375

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-243.3/Car-197.7/Fat-33.6/Cal-1992
P47.1%/C38.26%/F14.65%

----------


## Twist

Bro I can't wait to come back from my event tonight and do this tomorrow. But in the meantime what is your equipment list? anything you cannot do?

----------


## First6

> Bro I can't wait to come back from my event tonight and do this tomorrow. But in the meantime what is your equipment list? anything you cannot do?


Did you see the pics on the previous page?
To be honest I cant wait either. I am anxious to get to work. 
I have:
Dumbells up to 45's
Fully adjustable bench with leg attachment
Olympic bar and 255 lbs of plates
1" ez bar with 155lbs of plates
Preacher station
Squat station
Pull up station
Multiple medicine balls of various weights
Treadmill 
Motivation busting at the seams

He!! No Man. Nothing I can't do! You say do it and I will find a way. Yesterday, today, and tomorrow Bro!

----------


## First6

Twist-got your pm. 
It's done.

----------


## Twist

> Twist-got your pm. 
> It's done.


Replied. 

I want you to change #1 to up your calories by 20g carbs and 20g protein. Fat should come up and also add the .5g of fish oil preworkout.


You have come a really long way bro. Great job. Your coming along very nicely. Without the set backs you would be even farther. We are killing this right now. Great job man. Perfect dedication level.

----------


## First6

> Replied. 
> 
> I want you to change #1 to up your calories by 20g carbs and 20g protein. Fat should come up and also add the .5g of fish oil preworkout.
> 
> 
> You have come a really long way bro. Great job. Your coming along very nicely. Without the set backs you would be even farther. We are killing this right now. Great job man. Perfect dedication level.


Okay no prob.
I need to organize some thoughts and then I will return you email.

----------


## First6

All,
Twist an I are conversing over my workout off the thread. I am going to keep his workout advise off the thread during the transformation contest out of respect for him. 
I will still be posting all my updates and pics etc... right here though so stay tuned.
You are going to see some big changes coming!

----------


## First6

All,
Twist an I are conversing over my workout off the thread. I am going to keep his workout advise off the thread during the transformation contest out of respect for him. After the contest is over I will be happy to reveal the workout I was doing.
I will still be posting all my updates and pics etc... right here though so stay tuned.
You are going to see some big changes coming!

----------


## First6

Been wanting to post an update but I really dont have much to say.
Just doing my thing.
Still on track.

----------


## Twist

Good stuff bro I am still following eagerly.

----------


## gbrice75

Me too =)

----------


## First6

Thanks guys. 
I didnt really have anything to say but didnt want you to think I was just slackin. 
I'm goin strong.

----------


## First6

I haven't been "talking" much. Just doing my thing. But I just wanted to post this up:
I think I am finally back to about where I was before the holidays. Amazing how long it takes to undo what is so easy to do. But I just realized last night that I made it WAY harder on myself than it had to be. I was really thinking about things last night because it seems like for the last little while I have been progressing slower than I am used to. My diet and workout are different so I wanted to give it some time. But last night I had to draw the line so to speak. Something was not right! 
I looked over all my "stuff" and finally realized that I had my diet macros wrong. Wrong by a lot! I have been eating around 300 cals to high for the last few weeks! No wonder my cardio seems to be in vain! 
Look out for those type o's guys and gals! They can be killer! Double check all your stuff!

Oh and by the way.... My schedule has finally smoothed out... I am planning on being back to posting pics this sat. (pics every sat)

----------


## gbrice75

Glad to see u around brotha. I've been somewhat absent as well, working win my trainees. 

SO TRUE, your statement about undoing what was so easy to do. I have not been focused lately. Workouts are good (although suffering through multiple injuries) but diet has slipped slot again, specifically on weekends (always my problem). 

VERY EASY to f up macros!!!

Glad your back on track bro. Looking forward to seeing your pics. I will not be doing weekly at all. Overkill IMO. I'll be updating monthly.

----------


## First6

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5494241]Glad to see u around brotha. I've been somewhat absent as well, working win my trainees. 

*Yeah I guessed so. To be honest that is one HUGE problem I have with the "challenge". Everyone is so focused on it that it seems like everything else fell to the wayside. Your off track. T is off track. WTF?? Am I going alone now?*

SO TRUE, your statement about undoing what was so easy to do. I have not been focused lately. Workouts are good (although suffering through multiple injuries) but diet has slipped slot again, specifically on weekends (always my problem). 

*Weekends are the worst no doubt. Your out of your routine and all the good tasting stuff is all around you..... But Bro! You had that totally licked for a while! Whats up? Get back in it. Don't let me go this alone. Let's get our system of checks and balances back in place and meet our goals. It sure is a lot easier when someone is going the journey with you.*

VERY EASY to f up macros!!!

Glad your back on track bro. Looking forward to seeing your pics. I will not be doing weekly at all. Overkill IMO. I'll be updating monthly.

*Overkill. Depends on how you look at it. Posting pics every week to see results? Yeah that may be overkill. That is not why I want to do it. If you are doing pics every month I want you to "look me in the eye" and tell me that you will not slack off for a period after you post the pics. I know I always did. Your "goal" of looking good for pics is now another month away. You reason in your head that you have plenty of time to look good for the next set of pics and a few days of eating bad wont kill you. When you post pics every week that goal is always in front of your face. You wont alow NEAR as much slack. Which way do you think your gonna meet your goal for this spring/summer?[/*QUOTE]


See bold
I know I need all the encouragement and focus I can get. If it takes me overkilling the pics and updates then that is what I will have to do. I said at the beginning of this that I Will meet my goal and clear a path cause I'm comin.

----------


## Twist

You have been on this and at it since day 1 bro. Pics every week is not overkill. If you were a bodybuilder near your natural limit, then there would be no need for pics every week as there would be very very small changes. But since that is not the case then pics every week is a great idea. I can't wait to see the pics and I can't wait to make some diet and workout changes. Let's see what you got first!

----------


## tbody66

I browsed most of what I've been missing, I know twist is tweaking your program offline and may have already addressed this, but your build could be dramatically fixed in short order by bigger upper/inner chest and shoulders, if you haven't received this advice yet, add reverse grip flat bench to your chest day, proper form for 4 sets of 8-12 reps, and add dumbbell shrugs to your shoulder day. Also describe how you are specifically performing the upright rows, because they should be making a much greater difference if performed properly.

I love you, I'm sorry I've been overly absent and I'll try to get back on track as well, it's been a horrible 4-6 weeks of non-dieting and poor lifting for me, but I'll post pics again and get after it hardcore.

----------


## gbrice75

> Originally Posted by gbrice75
> 
> 
> Yeah I guessed so. To be honest that is one HUGE problem I have with the "challenge". Everyone is so focused on it that it seems like everything else fell to the wayside. Your off track. T is off track. WTF?? Am I going alone now?
> 
> *Kind of. Working with the trainee's was ALOT tougher then I expected, at least in the beginning. It's gotten easier now that everybody has implemented the routines/diets - coming up with them for each individual took alot out of me. I had to put myself 2nd for a little bit. Not blaming them at all, it was my choice. But now I need to get back to taking care of myself, while monitoring them and adjusting when needed*
> 
> Weekends are the worst no doubt. Your out of your routine and all the good tasting stuff is all around you..... But Bro! You had that totally licked for a while! Whats up? Get back in it. Don't let me go this alone. Let's get our system of checks and balances back in place and meet our goals. It sure is a lot easier when someone is going the journey with you.
> 
> ...


*I love your drive bro, you will continue to motivate me!*




> You have been on this and at it since day 1 bro. Pics every week is not overkill. If you were a bodybuilder near your natural limit, then there would be no need for pics every week as there would be very very small changes. But since that is not the case then pics every week is a great idea. I can't wait to see the pics and I can't wait to make some diet and workout changes. Let's see what you got first!


Twist abandoned me, that's why i'm failing. =(

Lmao, you know i'm kidding bro, i'd never blame you or anybody else for my poor choices. You're right - I know what I need to do, it's just a matter of pulling my head out of my ass and DOING IT.[/B]




> I browsed most of what I've been missing, I know twist is tweaking your program offline and may have already addressed this, but your build could be dramatically fixed in short order by bigger upper/inner chest and shoulders, if you haven't received this advice yet, add reverse grip flat bench to your chest day, proper form for 4 sets of 8-12 reps, and add dumbbell shrugs to your shoulder day. Also describe how you are specifically performing the upright rows, because they should be making a much greater difference if performed properly.
> 
> I love you, I'm sorry I've been overly absent and I'll try to get back on track as well, it's been a horrible 4-6 weeks of non-dieting and poor lifting for me, but I'll post pics again and get after it hardcore.


TB, you're not alone brotha. I never fully recovered after the holidays, weekends have been terrible for me lately. We will pick ourselves up together. You must admit it's getting easier to work with the trainee's now, right? At least we have time to post on the forum again!

----------


## First6

> Let's see what you got first!


*Let's rock this out! Time for big change!
I probably want to keep thing the way they are for at least 2 weeks if that is cool with you (but your the boss) I have not been dedicated to the lifting and have been more focused on cardio to drop holiday fat gain, so I want to give the workout routine a fair run. Diet is readjusted for proper macros now and I should be gtg.* 




> I'll post pics again and get after it hardcore.


[QUOTE=gbrice75;5495923]I love your drive bro, you will continue to motivate me!QUOTE]

*I will respond to both GB and T together since I want to say the same thing to both.
I am SO GLAD to hear that you are going to get back in stride. 2 reasons:
1. I need my gang. lol
2. the real reason - you guys are my freinds. I love that you are so giving but I get upset when I see you cutting yourselves short and missing out on your own goals.

Specifically to GB - I hear ya about the comments at the gym and the cals. (You were bigger than me and you were eating less cals than me when you got those comments!!!) 
I KNEW that it bothered you more than you let on. It would me to. That's cool bro. You know what to do*.

----------


## Kawigirl

You two need to hug it out....lol

xox

----------


## Twist

> *Let's rock this out! Time for big change!
> I probably want to keep thing the way they are for at least 2 weeks if that is cool with you (but your the boss) I have not been dedicated to the lifting and have been more focused on cardio to drop holiday fat gain, so I want to give the workout routine a fair run. Diet is readjusted for proper macros now and I should be gtg.*


 Yeah bro that's cool with me. We gave you a new workout routine not too long ago though right?

----------


## Twist

pics

----------


## First6

> You two need to hug it out....lol
> 
> xox


Lol. Come here big boy. Lol

----------


## First6

> Yeah bro that's cool with me. We gave you a new workout routine not too long ago though right?


cool. Yeah you emailed me one and then we tweaked it for me. That's the one I was talking about that I have not gve a fair run yet. I will be starting it on this Mon.

----------


## First6

Okay guys and gals. 
Pics were snapped this morning. I will edit and post later today. (as soon as I find some pics of someone elses body to Photoshop in)

I def lost some muscle no doubt. But I am really not worried about it right now. I just wanted to get my bf back to where it was before the holidays. I will get the muscle back (and go beyond) easy when the workouts resume. 
Right now I think I am in a good starting place again. Still need to trim some bf but Way better than 2-3 weeks ago.

----------


## First6

Okay. Well it is time to officially start the updates again.

Current stats:
37
5'8"
160.0lbs

Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)

wake up
1 hour Fasted CARDIO (7 days)
Morning meal: 
6oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
41.2/39.8/5.1/356.8

Morning snack: recipe for 1.5 tuna patties (I make 3 of these for the day eat 1.5 for morning snack and 1.5 for afternoon snack)
1.5 can of tuna
1.5 egg white
.38 cup oats
42.75/20.55/5.4/288

1 hour light cardio (4-5 days)
Lunch:
4oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
2 cups green veggies
31.7/49.8/3.9/361.8

Afternoon snack: recipe for 1.5 Tuna Patty:
1.5 can of tuna
1.5 egg white
.38 cup oats
42.75/20.55/5.4/288

PRE WO:
1 fish oil caplet
1 scoop whey
.25 cup oats
2 cups green veggies
30.5/26.5/4.5/260

Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)
PWO: (Note – this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed)
1 scoop whey
4oz chicken breast
.5 cup oats 
54/30/7.5/375

Before bed:
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-271.9/Car-211.2/Fat-38.3/Cal-2194.1
P 52.1%/C 40.6%/F 7.3%


I AM GETTING SERIOUSLY PISSED OFF AT THIS WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I CANT UPLOAD PICS AGAIN
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will look at it again tomorrow right now i need to just walk away

----------


## Twist

waiting...

----------


## First6

Tried from both pc's at home and now from the one here @ the office. 
I can not post pics.

I am going to try to contact admin today.

Twist - For the time being I will send the pics to your personal email

----------


## Kawigirl

> I'm hijacking your thread for a minute to yell at Kawigirl for never visiting or at least commenting in MY thread! Pffft!! Lmao!


 
Sorry First6...(highjackin)...men can be babies sometimes....sooo sensitive gbrice...lol


Comment completed in your thread! I can spice it up some more if need....lol

----------


## First6

> Sorry First6...(highjackin)...men can be babies sometimes....sooo sensitive gbrice...lol
> 
> 
> Comment completed in your thread! I can spice it up some more if need....lol


I'll take the bump! LOL 
GB-Quit your fusin. Its unbecoming! lol

----------


## Kawigirl

Unbecoming? lmao....

----------


## Twist

Got the email and your pics are looking seriously better bro. Let's up your cals by another 200cals. Focus on upping chicken and carbs. I wanna make no chicken meal less than 8oz of chicken. Last meal of the day HAS TO BE REAL FOOD. You don't have any real meals past your afternoon snack. Make all tuna cans 2 cans and up your oats to half a cup each. Also add in some more rice. Maybe half a cup or .25 a cup more per meal. Let me know how that brings up your calories and we will go from there. Keep workout and cardio the same since last update.

----------


## First6

> Got the email and your pics are looking seriously better bro. Let's up your cals by another 200cals. Focus on upping chicken and carbs. I wanna make no chicken meal less than 8oz of chicken. Last meal of the day HAS TO BE REAL FOOD. You don't have any real meals past your afternoon snack. Make all tuna cans 2 cans and up your oats to half a cup each. Also add in some more rice. Maybe half a cup or .25 a cup more per meal. Let me know how that brings up your calories and we will go from there. Keep workout and cardio the same since last update.


ANOTHER 200 cals. He!! yeah. I'm all for it. You are determined to get me to drop that casein shake at bed time arent you! Well I held on to the bitter end (gotta give me credit) but I guess I will fall in line now. Out with the old in with the new. But I did looooove that bedtime shake.  :Frown: 

Okay I will revamp the diet and re post. I think all those changes will add more than 200 cals but we will see.

----------


## First6

Update for today.
Diet stayed on track 100% 
Fasted cardio in the am was average. I was a little out of it mentally.
Workout tonight (legs) was seriously crazy. I lifted HEAVY and stayed true to the form, reps, and breaks. My a$$ is killing me and my legs are all kinds of wobbly. lol
I def killed it!

----------


## gbrice75

> Sorry First6...(highjackin)...men can be babies sometimes....sooo sensitive gbrice...lol
> 
> 
> Comment completed in your thread! I can spice it up some more if need....lol


LoL, saw this AFTER seeing your post in my thread - now your comment makes even more sense!

----------


## First6

I am upping cals in my diet again. Goal is about 2400 cals

This is a revised diet update. I have a few problems that I could use some help with sorting out.
1. I need a good bed time meal. I need to lose the shake and make it real food.
2. I am about 70 cals OVER my goal for the day.

Thanks!


Diet: (pro/carb/fat/cals)

wake up
30-45 min Fasted CARDIO (7 days)
Morning meal: 
8oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
1 fish oil caplet
53.5/42/7.5/435

Morning snack: recipe for tuna patty
2 cans of tuna
2 egg whites
.5 cup oats
57/27.5/7.1/384

Pre lunch walk 45min (4-5 days)
Lunch:
8oz chicken breast
.25 cup dark red kidney beans
1 cooked cup brown rice
1 bag steamed veggies
57.5/58/6.5/525

PRE WO: recipe for tuna patty
2 cans of tuna
2 egg whites
.5 cup oats
also 1 fish oil caplet
57/27.5/8.1/394

Workout: (5 days will be weights 2 days will be cardio)
PWO: (*Note – this will be approx 2.5-3 hrs before bed*)
8oz chicken breast
1 cooked cup brown rice
1 bag steamed veggies 
54/49/6/470

Before bed: *Need real food advise here*
1 scoop ON Casein
1tbsp natty pb
29/8/6.5/204.5

All day I sip from a 50oz water bottle with 4 servings of benefiber:
0/16/0/60

Exact Totals:
Pro-308.0/Car-228.0/Fat-41.7/Cal-2472
P 48.9%/C 36.2%/F 14.9%

----------


## First6

> I am upping cals in my diet again. Goal is about 2400 cals
> 
> This is a revised diet update. I have a few problems that I could use some help with sorting out.
> 1. I need a good bed time meal. I need to lose the shake and make it real food.
> 2. I am about 70 cals OVER my goal for the day.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Where is everyone??

----------


## First6

Update for yesterday.
AM cardio was good.
Diet stayed on track 100%
I KILLED it with the shoulder workout in the evening. Never worked my shoulders that hard before.

Oh and yeah my a$$ and the backs of my knees are still in huge pain from legs on Monday night.....so I guess I did that workout right to!

GROWTH!!

Tonight is cardio only.

----------


## Kawigirl

I LOVE shoulders!!!!!!! 

*high five* First6

----------


## First6

> I LOVE shoulders!!!!!!! 
> 
> *high five* First6


Thanks! I never really like working them. After last night I do though! What a good (and powerful feeling) workout!

----------


## RaginCajun

keep up the good work.

----------


## Twist

> I am upping cals in my diet again. Goal is about 2400 cals
> 
> This is a revised diet update. I have a few problems that I could use some help with sorting out.
> 1. I need a good bed time meal. I need to lose the shake and make it real food.
> 2. I am about 70 cals OVER my goal for the day.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Calories are fine at 70 over. 

You can make last meal either 
8oz of chicken
.25 cup brown rice
More veggies

Or 
8oz lean beef @ 4% fat.

----------


## tbody66

[QUOTE=First6;5496379]*Let's rock this out! Time for big change!
I probably want to keep thing the way they are for at least 2 weeks if that is cool with you (but your the boss) I have not been dedicated to the lifting and have been more focused on cardio to drop holiday fat gain, so I want to give the workout routine a fair run. Diet is readjusted for proper macros now and I should be gtg.* 

yummy! Oh wait... I stole that from someone else's quote on someone else't thread!!!




> I love your drive bro, you will continue to motivate me!QUOTE]
> 
> This^^^
> 
> *I will respond to both GB and T together since I want to say the same thing to both.
> I am SO GLAD to hear that you are going to get back in stride. 2 reasons:
> 1. I need my gang. lol
> 2. the real reason - you guys are my freinds. I love that you are so giving but I get upset when I see you cutting yourselves short and missing out on your own goals.
> 
> ...


Me too for the both of you!




> You two need to hug it out....lol
> 
> xox


The problem is when you hug me tight, I can't breath!!!




> pics


I posted mine and where was your input for that????? Just because we are competing against each other in the challange doesn't mean you can't still be my friend and supporter or critical critiquer out here!

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry i'm late, PM hell. 

I'd opt for the beef over the chicken any day in that last meal. I personally wouldn't do any carbs, but you know my reasons for that already. 

Why no whey PWO? I'd do a shake and complex carbs here, making it your last carb meal, then follow it 45 mins - 1 hour later with some chicken and veggies, THEN still have the beef meal before bed. Make portions smaller if you have to in order to fit within macros.

If what i'm saying makes no sense, then i'm missing something here. Let me know!

----------


## Twist

> I posted mine and where was your input for that????? Just because we are competing against each other in the challange doesn't mean you can't still be my friend and supporter or critical critiquer out here!


First kindly pms me when he has an update and that is how I know to check. I am a very busy and lazy man. Pm me when you do updates and I would def show some love.

----------


## tbody66

> First kindly pms me when he has an update and that is how I know to check. I am a very busy and lazy man. Pm me when you do updates and I would def show some love.


okay busy/lazy man, will do. First, you don't PM me when you have updates  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

> okay busy/lazy man, will do. First, you don't PM me when you have updates


x2 ^^

----------


## Twist

Lol.

----------


## tbody66

PM.... or PW???

----------


## First6

Sorry no update. I was adruptly pulled out of town. My sister has an emergency and needs my help. So I am in Va until Sunday night. 
There will be no pics and I probably won't be on the board much if at all. 
see you all on Monday.

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry First, I hope everything is ok with your sister. GL my brotha...

----------


## First6

> Sorry First, I hope everything is ok with your sister. GL my brotha...


Thanks Bro. 
Far from okay. Her husband beat the sh!t out of her. 
I will be busy moving stuff tomorrow so I prob won't post at all. Be back Monday.

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks Bro. 
> Far from okay. Her husband beat the sh!t out of her. 
> I will be busy moving stuff tomorrow so I prob won't post at all. Be back Monday.


OMFG... not cool. Is she ok, relatively speaking? I mean, is she seriously injured?

I don't want to pry into your business, so feel free not to answer anything, or PM me if you want - but has this happened before? How long have they been married? How old are they? Will you be stomping this jerk off's face any time soon? Do you need help? I'm right in NJ ya know...

I've been around abusive couples in the past and this shit rubs me the wrong way, that's why i'm reacting like this. GL man, we'll talk. Take care of your sister.

----------


## First6

I don't mind talking about it. But it's been a day and I really just need to sleep it off. 
Real quick though:
She Is okay. Nothing that won't heal (except the emotional)
They are early 40's and been married 13 years. Never happened before except real bad verbal abuse. 
I'd like to of course but I am afraid it is pretty much out of the question short of a blanket party. He is 6'4" built and career army. He knows more about fighting then you do about diets. We could both go at him and he probably wouldn't bother even putting down his beer. 

Gotta get some sleep. I'm beat. 
Thanks for asking bro.

----------


## Twist

Sorry to hear this bro. She should get a nice settlement in the divorce courts.

----------


## First6

> Sorry to hear this bro. She should get a nice settlement in the divorce courts.


Thanks. Prob not in Va. The scales of justice are tipped to the extreme favor of Men down there. ESPECIALLY military Men.

----------


## First6

alright well I am back. So moving on....

Diet was off on Sat but I managed to pull it back to 100% clean on Sunday.
No workout on Sat but a lot of physical labor with moving stuff.
Sunday was the same moving stuff but then I did do back and arms Sunday night. So the only workout I really missed this week was chest.

Today:
Diet is 100%
Workout today is cardio only.

----------


## Kawigirl

Nice that she has a supportive brother First6!

----------


## RaginCajun

i can come meet you and tie that fvcker up and introduce him to some alligators! i hate people like him!

----------


## First6

> Nice that she has a supportive brother First6!


Thanks K




> i can come meet you and tie that fvcker up and introduce him to some alligators! i hate people like him!


LOL

----------


## First6

Quick update:

Yesterday was legs. Last week my legs hurt for 4 days after the workout. Yesterday I worked them heavier than the previous week but today they feel fine. I can tell I worked them but no pain. Interesting.

Diet is on track. 

Today is shoulders. Looking forward to it.

So since I missed the pics and weigh in on Sat the curiosity finally got the best of me this morning and I broke down and did a mid week weigh in. I can feel my body changing and really thought I was gaining fat again so I couldnt help it. I had to check.
I am up 3lbs. (good improvement I think!) 
I am also confident now that my BF is not gaining. It is at min maintaining and possibly even still dropping. The omron is showing 11.4% (down from 12.1% 2 weeks ago)
Anxious to see what the next month brings!

----------


## MBMETC

> I don't mind talking about it. But it's been a day and I really just need to sleep it off. 
> Real quick though:
> She Is okay. Nothing that won't heal (except the emotional)
> They are early 40's and been married 13 years. Never happened before except real bad verbal abuse. 
> I'd like to of course but I am afraid it is pretty much out of the question short of a blanket party. He is 6'4" built and career army. He knows more about fighting then you do about diets. We could both go at him and *he probably wouldn't bother even putting down his beer.* 
> 
> Gotta get some sleep. I'm beat. 
> Thanks for asking bro.


if he does your sister should break the bottle over his head. and there in lies the problem* beer*

----------


## First6

> if he does your sister should break the bottle over his head. and there in lies the problem* beer*


Thanks for your support.
Just to clarify (to keep things honest) The beer comment was just a figure of speech. He is not a drinker. I just meant to say that 2 guys coming at him would not be enough to get his full attention. I could have said soda or sandwich or whatever.

----------


## MBMETC

> Thanks for your support.
> Just to clarify (to keep things honest) The beer comment was just a figure of speech. He is not a drinker. I just meant to say that 2 guys coming at him would not be enough to get his full attention. I could have said soda or sandwich or whatever.


gotcha. well i hope it works out and yor doing the right thing, family first.
and use any agressions you have about the situation in the gym.

----------


## Twist

> Quick update:
> 
> Yesterday was legs. Last week my legs hurt for 4 days after the workout. Yesterday I worked them heavier than the previous week but today they feel fine. I can tell I worked them but no pain. Interesting.
> *the above is because of the four words below this*
> Diet is on track. 
> 
> Today is shoulders. Looking forward to it.
> 
> So since I missed the pics and weigh in on Sat the curiosity finally got the best of me this morning and I broke down and did a mid week weigh in. I can feel my body changing and really thought I was gaining fat again so I couldnt help it. I had to check.
> ...


we are not really running a calorie deficit anymore so weight should go up. Keep up cardio and work hard on what I sent you then in two or three weeks I'll send you the new program. I need pics for the most accurate advice. Great job first. You are making great progress man. It's good that you don't let these life hardships derail you.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Quick update:
> 
> Yesterday was legs. Last week my legs hurt for 4 days after the workout. Yesterday I worked them heavier than the previous week but today they feel fine. I can tell I worked them but no pain. Interesting.
> 
> Diet is on track. 
> 
> Today is shoulders. Looking forward to it.
> 
> So since I missed the pics and weigh in on Sat the curiosity finally got the best of me this morning and I broke down and did a mid week weigh in. I can feel my body changing and really thought I was gaining fat again so I couldnt help it. I had to check.
> ...


 
You men make me jealous! That would take me a friggen eternity!

Oh..ya...good job...yeeeeaaaaa

----------


## gbrice75

> It's good that you don't let these life hardships derail you.


Snubbed!!!

Glad you're back First! I hope things go well with your situation, as well as they can. 

Great job bro. I'm still pulling my head out of my ass. I seem to have done best when you, me and TB were all constant. As Twist pointed out, our whole 'thing' got fvcked up with the holidays and this challenge.

----------


## Twist

> Snubbed!!!
> 
> Glad you're back First! I hope things go well with your situation, as well as they can. 
> 
> Great job bro. I'm still pulling my head out of my ass. I seem to have done best when you, me and TB were all constant. As Twist pointed out, our whole 'thing' got fvcked up with the holidays and this challenge.


Hey man don't take it that way because I wasn't thinking of you at all when I wrote that. I was thinking about how I totally have been slacking on diet and if that shit happened to my sister (which I don't have), then I wouldn't be back at it like first is. But now that you mention it... Give me something good to say in you thread!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey man don't take it that way because I wasn't thinking of you at all when I wrote that. I was thinking about how I totally have been slacking on diet and if that shit happened to my sister (which I don't have), then I wouldn't be back at it like first is. But now that you mention it... Give me something good to say in you thread!


Haha Twist, it's not your fault - it's my own guilty conscience getting the best of me! And you're right - I need to give you something positive to say... =\

Agreed, First is the man for jumping right back on. I need to take a lesson from him in dealing with life's curveballs...

----------


## First6

Have not updated in a while. I feel like it is uselss without being able to post pics.
Admin is working on finding a solution to the pics posting problem.
I will resume this thread after it is sorted out.

----------


## gbrice75

Looking forward to getting back up on this thread!

----------


## RaginCajun

my pic posting is sub par at best. look at my avi, its sideways! looking forward to hearing about your progress

----------


## tbody66

Sorry to read about the hard stuff in life, hope you got your sister moved. Glad to hear about the progress and hope we all get back on track to match you.

----------


## First6

Still no answer on the fix for posting pics. Not sure what is up.

In case anyone still cares... Lately I have been just running dif experiments with my body.
Running dif diets just to see what it does to me. (some have been good and some bad!)
Experimenting with dif lifting techs to. (slow lifting, focus on negatives etc...)

Over all I look considerably better than my last pics on this thread. Just wish I could post pics. Maybe I will send some pics to Twist and have him post them for me. I am almost ready for summer with the shirt off. LOL Getting there anyway.

----------


## SergeantCarbs

> In case anyone still cares... Lately I have been just running dif experiments with my body.
> Running dif diets just to see what it does to me. (some have been good and some bad!)
> Experimenting with dif lifting techs to. (slow lifting, focus on negatives etc...).


Im still following your progress with interest buddy.
So do tell about the changes in diet/exercise, what were the results of the changes

----------


## gbrice75

> Im still following your progress with interest buddy.
> So do tell about the changes in diet/exercise, what were the results of the changes


Yes, don't tease us with that! Give the goods!

----------


## First6

> Im still following your progress with interest buddy.
> So do tell about the changes in diet/exercise, what were the results of the changes


Alright cool.
I'll give you a few details.
Workout:
I tried really focusing on negatives. Although I found it to be different and I got a decent pump from it I found it really easy to slack off and lose good form. i really had to focus on each rep and I ended up just not liking it. Plus it is really hard to do properly by yourself in my opinion. Recently I went to slow lifting. I love it so far. I am doing all my reps 3-5 seconds up and 3-5 seconds down (depends on the excersize) It allows me to still focus on the negative movement but for some reason it is just MUCH easier to keep perfect form. I am getting a crazy good pump from it. Muscles feel like they are going to split open. I have not been doing it long but I can def tell I will grow off of it. 
Diet:
I took my cals up and up and up just to see how much I could eat before I stoped losing fat. Problem was I made a few workout changes during this time and was inconsistant. So the fat come on much faster than I had anticipated. Can't even put into words how fast I gained the fat. It was almost like overnight! (but then again my body truly is one that wants to retain fat) At that time I was taking in about 2600 sometimes 2800 cals a day. I changed things up to cut the fat again and ended up with a lot of black and pinto beans in the diet. It was great but eventually i did develop a problem with bloat. Just felt uncomfortable all the time. Had a problem with gas now and then to.... a nice bonus. With the cals backed off to 2100 and the cardio back up (and an epic cheat day once a week) I dropped the newly gained fat fairly easily. So now I was back where I started almost a month later. 
Then almost by accident I found myself doing something I always said I would never do. I developed a very low carb diet (about 40g of carbs /day-only from veggies and a couple from a shake) and jumped in with both feet. No idea why I did it. I have never been a fan. It just kind of happened. This was a week ago and I feel great. It is strange though... I have never been in a situation like this. I CANT eat enough! I am trying to eat 2400cals a day but on my best day I only got down 2200. I feel full all the time. Must be all the protien lol. (when I had carbs in the diet eating 2400 a day still left me hungry, sometimes very hungry) 
Still doing the cheat day. It works for me. I make myself so sick on junk food (NOTHING is off limits) that for the next 6 days staying 100% on diet is not only easy it is mentally what I WANT. The junk food in the cuboard is the last thing I think about.

----------


## First6

> Yes, don't tease us with that! Give the goods!


HaHa.. okay okay....see above

----------


## Twist

You aren't hungry because you are lacking the insulin spike you get from carbs. It's not necessarily a good thing though. I would not suggest staying low carb for long if muscle gain is your prime interest. I don't know what you look like anymore though so hopefully you didn't gain too much fat. Email me some pics bro. 

Overall I am happy to say that your diet knowledge is impressive. You seem to be figuring out how your body works and that is a benefit that is unmeasurable.

----------


## First6

> You aren't hungry because you are lacking the insulin spike you get from carbs. It's not necessarily a good thing though. I would not suggest staying low carb for long if muscle gain is your prime interest. I don't know what you look like anymore though so hopefully you didn't gain too much fat. Email me some pics bro. 
> 
> Overall I am happy to say that your diet knowledge is impressive. You seem to be figuring out how your body works and that is a benefit that is unmeasurable.


No I gained maybe 2% and it is already back off. I have less fat than last time you saw me. Less than in my AVY. 
My knowledge is coming along but i have a long way to go. That is why the experiments though. "knowing something" is garbage without being able to back it up with science or experience. 

On the low carb - sending a pm

----------


## Twist

If you are lower bf than your avy just add carbs back in bro. No need to be low carb and low bf. I can send you some great workouts but Idk your equipment. Email me so I can send you the workouts.

----------


## First6

> If you are lower bf than your avy just add carbs back in bro. No need to be low carb and low bf. I can send you some great workouts but Idk your equipment. Email me so I can send you the workouts.


Yeah I will (soon) I am not really doing it to lower fat. Although that will be a nice outcome if it happens. I am doing it as a knowledge builder and experiment on my own body.

I will try to make time to shoot a pic or 2 this weekend and send them to you. Maybe you can post them here for me to.

YEAH!! I would love to get some workouts from you! Sick Bro! thanks.

stay tuned for pm on the equipment........or on second thought maybe I will just post it here. I'll let ya know.

----------

